# Did You Buy A Gun Today #2



## ChidJ

@Milkman said we need to start another one as the old one is too big, I guess. The original was started by @Nimrod71 

Did You Buy A Gun Today?


----------



## fishfryer

ChidJ said:


> @Milkman said we need to start another one as the old one is too big, I guess. The original was started by @Nimrod71
> 
> Did You Buy A Gun Today?


Not yet


----------



## Browning Slayer

@Dub 

Nice 1911 brother!!! I want one in 10mm!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Didn’t buy a gun but picked up some lead to make some ammo.


----------



## Jester896

I sat outside the Gun Show at the Pensacola Fairgrounds...just hate setting myself up for disappointment...so I didn't go in


----------



## Steven037

Almost. LGS had a Bergara HMR in .22. It was sweet but it wasn’t left handed so it’s still there.


----------



## Dub

Browning Slayer said:


> @Dub
> 
> Nice 1911 brother!!! I want one in 10mm!



Thanks, man.

I‘m really fond of 1911’s in all cartridges.  

10mm is well suited for ole slabsides.
Both of mine are 5”.  I’d like a 10mm in 6” one of these days.


----------



## Steven037

Love my 10mm SA Operator.


----------



## bullgator

Browning Slayer said:


> Didn’t buy a gun but picked up some lead to make some ammo.
> View attachment 1128756


You loading .45 Colt?


----------



## Browning Slayer

bullgator said:


> You loading .45 Colt?


Will they not work in my 41 mag?


----------



## bullgator

Browning Slayer said:


> Will they not work in my 41 mag?


Sure. An inverted bottleneck cartridge!


----------



## pjciii

I passed in August on a Ruger Redhawk Alaskan in 10mm. I could kick myself now. I was thinking to big for Conceal Carry. Wont do that again. 

There was a member that posted a couple of 45's he was parting with for a Very reasonable price. Anybody see that. It was on the forum. I dont know about the classifieds.


----------



## earlthegoat2

I bought this Rossi single shot Turkey gun recently. Couldn’t pass it up for $225 OTD. Rifle sights and a scope mount. 
I will most likely use it more as a slug shooter but I do spend a few days Turkey hunting.

3 1/2” chamber and right at 6lbs. Should be fun.


----------



## frankwright

Almost a gun, I bought a 16" 7.62X39 upper for my AR!


----------



## Dub

Yep....sorta bought one today....paid off a layaway on a carry pistola.   

Now the waiting game continues for the shipping to FFL.


----------



## Gator89

earlthegoat2 said:


> I bought this Rossi single shot Turkey gun recently. Couldn’t pass it up for $225 OTD. Rifle sights and a scope mount.
> I will most likely use it more as a slug shooter but I do spend a few days Turkey hunting.
> 
> 3 1/2” chamber and right at 6lbs. Should be fun.
> 
> View attachment 1129324



I bet that will leave a mark.


----------



## Gator89

frankwright said:


> Almost a gun, I bought a 16" 7.62X39 upper for my AR!



My 6.5 Grendel upper delivered today.


----------



## FlipKing

Bought this one New Years Day. Had a good sale that I didn't want to to miss. Still going on though.


----------



## pottydoc

I bought half of one. The upper half. ? Ordered a new upper 350 Legend from Bear Creek.


----------



## pacecars

Thought about it?


----------



## rosewood

Picked up a TX22 a few days ago.  Been wanting one and the situation presented itself to pull the trigger.  Put a few rounds through it. I think I am really gonna like it.

Rosewood


----------



## ChidJ

I usually don't remember to take pictures when I buy stuff but figured some of you ol' timers would like some wood and steel for today







Edit: I think my picture disappeared


----------



## pacecars

I am really really trying not to! Found a Beretta Mato in 7mm Rem Mag and one in .338 Win Mag at good prices. I don’t need either but dang if they don’t offer layaway!


----------



## Jester896

ChidJ said:


> Edit: I think my picture disappeared



I don't see one...but the type was pretty funny to this ol' timer.  I have always liked some good wood...even steel too


----------



## ChidJ

darn, it shows up for a little while for me and then it disappears. Odd


----------



## Jester896

ChidJ said:


> darn, it shows up for a little while for me and then it disappears. Odd


got it...that is good wood n steel


----------



## pacecars

pacecars said:


> I am really really trying not to! Found a Beretta Mato in 7mm Rem Mag and one in .338 Win Mag at good prices. I don’t need either but dang if they don’t offer layaway!



Thought about it too many times. Went with the 7mm Mag.


----------



## chuckdog

rosewood said:


> Picked up a TX22 a few days ago.  Been wanting one and the situation presented itself to pull the trigger.  Put a few rounds through it. I think I am really gonna like it.
> 
> Rosewood




*This was a case of the gun writers doing what they're supposed to do. Most painted such pretty pictures of the low cost .22's that when I saw one, I had to pick it up.*

*I too have been pleasantly surprised by how I've enjoyed shooting the lightweight hi-cap poly-pistol.*


----------



## Gator89

rosewood said:


> Picked up a TX22 a few days ago.  Been wanting one and the situation presented itself to pull the trigger.  Put a few rounds through it. I think I am really gonna like it.
> 
> Rosewood





chuckdog said:


> *This was a case of the gun writers doing what they're supposed to do. Most painted such pretty pictures of the low cost .22's that when I saw one, I had to pick it up.*
> 
> *I too have been pleasantly surprised by how I've enjoyed shooting the lightweight hi-cap poly-pistol.*



Then you buy a competition slide conversion.
Then you visit the Tandemkross website, flat trugger, oversize mag release, compensator....

Down the rabbit hole I go, uh went.


----------



## chuckdog

*I recently did a very similar thing with a Smith Victory. *


----------



## rosewood

Gator89 said:


> Then you buy a competition slide conversion.
> Then you visit the Tandemkross website, flat trugger, oversize mag release, compensator....
> .


I have will power, won't do all that.  I just wanted it for a plinker and possible backyard critter getter.  A buddy of mine has well over 6000 rounds through his and it eats everything he feeds it.  I doubt I will ever touch that round count.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

Home from work this morning with a pitstop at my FFL.

Seems that late night cruising of GB isn't always a waste of time.   Found a reputable dealer with a new-in-box Colt S70 that was reasonably priced in comparison to what they've been going for.

Dealer acted super fast and sent it via some type of Harry Potter wizardry that had it arriving almost before I bought it. 














Now.....base gun in hand.....time to shoot the mess out of it while trying to secure a spot with a smiff for some fun enhancements.


When I made it home and checked the mail.....saw some bone had also arrived.








I guess I'm on a two-tone theme lately.  





Time to crash, get some sleep.....rinse & repeat for another night shift.....weekend off to get some range fun.


----------



## HarryO45

Bought a barrel last week. Not yet shot it.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Home from work this morning with a pitstop at my FFL.
> 
> Seems that late night cruising of GB isn't always a waste of time.   Found a reputable dealer with a new-in-box Colt S70 that was reasonably priced in comparison to what they've been going for.
> 
> Dealer acted super fast and sent it via some type of Harry Potter wizardry that had it arriving almost before I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....base gun in hand.....time to shoot the **** out of it while trying to secure a spot with a smiff for some fun enhancements.
> 
> 
> When I made it home and checked the mail.....saw some bone from @AF_ONE had arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm on a two-tone theme lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to crash, get some sleep.....rinse & repeat for another night shift.....weekend off to get some range fun.




Nice! Check out his Giraffe bone grips too


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Nice! Check out his Giraffe bone grips too



I am scared to. 

I can’t look at anything gun related for a long while.  My wallet can’t handle it.   No mas.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> I am scared to.
> 
> I can’t look at anything gun related for a long while.  My wallet can’t handle it.   No mas.


Put the down the credit card and step slowly away from the browser...


----------



## snuffy

Nonsense



rosewood said:


> Put the down the credit card and step slowly away from the browser...


----------



## pacecars




----------



## Dub

Paid off a layaway and picked it up yessaday.


Dan Wesson Guardian.

Bobbed alloy frame. Commander length slide.

Trigger is on par with every DW I've fired which have each been very much to my liking.  DW uses quality internals and fits them well. 

Hoping it'll make a great carry gun.


----------



## pacecars

I had a Guardian .38 Super and it was a fantastic shooter.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I had a Guardian .38 Super and it was a fantastic shooter.











I'm starting to understand why the Guardian is such a popular, almost iconic, model for them. 


It's stood the test of time with only one change that I'm aware of.....they went from a smooth mainspring housing to one that is checkered.










I wasn't sure how well I'd like the sights....at first the rear seemed more busy than I prefer.  I'm a fan of blackout rears.








The front post grabs the eye nicely, though.  I appreciate the white ring surrounding the tritium.












The .38 Super is really growing on me.

I've found some carry loads that are promising and I'll be able to hand roll target ammo now that work schedule is slowing down some.   Gloriously long weekend coming up next weekend.    So dang grateful.   









Feels good in hand.  They nailed the controls perfectly.  Stark contrast to the recent Colt S70 I added.   The guys that assembled the thumb safety on that Colt should have their paychecks held up until their work is up to par.  It's the second worst fitted thumb safety I've run across from a factory specked gun.

EVERY DW I've shot has been setup very well.  They used to be the best value in the 1911 world...IMHO. Maybe they still are...not sure.  We'll see how things continue with the CZ-Colt-DW melding of corporate ownership. 

This was the last one I wanted to grab before the unknown times hit.

Fingers crossed it'll work out as expected and find a way into a holster most days.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

yeah, I did... sed in my best Ray Stevens voice..


I picked up a blued Ruger Redhawk .41 magnum with a 7-1/2 barrel, scope mount and rings, with nearly 100 rounds of Remington HP ammo.

I have a stainless model just like this, but I am partial to the blued ones.  They seem a bit harder to find, especially in as good condition as this one is in.


----------



## rosewood

NE GA Pappy said:


> yeah, I did... sed in my best Ray Stevens voice..


And I could almost hear you say it to.


----------



## flynlow

No, didn't buy but I did inherit an old Springfield/Stevens 20g shotgun a while back and just found the original tag from it. Thought some of you old timers would appreciate. Not sure what year this was from, have not researched yet, but check out that price would ya...


----------



## fishfryer

flynlow said:


> No, didn't buy but I did inherit an old Springfield/Stevens 20g shotgun a while back and just found the original tag from it. Thought some of you old timers would appreciate. Not sure what year this was from, have not researched yet, but check out that price would ya...
> View attachment 1131377


Pretty neat,can you decipher what was written in cost line?


----------



## flynlow

fishfryer said:


> Pretty neat,can you decipher what was written in cost line?


No I can't. I was hoping someone here might know what that meant. I don't know if this tag was from a new or used purchase, but was under the impression new.


----------



## fishfryer

Bott


flynlow said:


> No I can't. I was hoping someone here might know what that meant. I don't know if this tag was from a new or used purchase, but was under the impression new.[/QUO
> Bottom line it’s sure worth $10.60,like to have one like it.


----------



## Jester896

My first shotgun was a Stevens 94 in 20ga. still have it too.  Case hardened receiver and all.  53 years old at least.

I made a trade yesterday..I had a pretty much unfired 92FS Inox with the G conversion lever and a couple of extra mags for a 686 Onyx....something I might actually use


----------



## NE GA Pappy

flynlow said:


> No I can't. I was hoping someone here might know what that meant. I don't know if this tag was from a new or used purchase, but was under the impression new.



Those cost codes are words that the letters do not repeat, and they are keyed to numbers.  You just have to figure out the word for it to make sense.

The words we use to use in a former life were

B - 0
L - 1
A - 2
C - 3
K - 4

H - 5
O - 6
R - 7 
S - 8
E - 9


----------



## fishfryer

NE GA Pappy said:


> Those cost codes are words that the letters do not repeat, and they are keyed to numbers.  You just have to figure out the word for it to make sense.
> 
> The words we use to use in a former life were
> 
> B - 0
> L - 1
> A - 2
> C - 3
> K - 4
> 
> H - 5
> O - 6
> R - 7
> S - 8
> E - 9


Makes sense, I never worked in retail sales


----------



## rosewood

fishfryer said:


> Pretty neat,can you decipher what was written in cost line?


I asked a buddy of mine that does something like that.  He said he didn't know and that different folks use their on format, didn't think there was any type of standard code.  

Rosewood


----------



## NE GA Pappy

fishfryer said:


> Makes sense, I never worked in retail sales



Any word, or combination of words with 10 letters will work and you can put in different letters to mean different things, or nothing at all.  In the example of BLACKHORSE, you could use 16 other letters that mean nothing.  It is pretty common to use a code letter to mean a number repeats itself.  Lets say your repeating letter is a J, and you wanted to code 9.95, that would be EJH.

sometimes they will throw a letter on the beginning or the end to make the code harder to figure out.. say a D at the start, or an L and the end to make it 4 characters long.  So with a starting D, the 9.95 would be DEJH or with an ending L,  EJHL

We used letters for date codes to, so we would know what year something came into inventory. So a date and price code would look like AA EJHL


----------



## fishfryer

NE GA Pappy said:


> Any word, or combination of words with 10 letters will work and you can put in different letters to mean different things, or nothing at all.  In the example of BLACKHORSE, you could use 16 other letters that mean nothing.  It is pretty common to use a code letter to mean a number repeats itself.  Lets say your repeating letter is a J, and you wanted to code 9.95, that would be EJH.
> 
> sometimes they will throw a letter on the beginning or the end to make the code harder to figure out.. say a D at the start, or an L and the end to make it 4 characters long.  So with a starting D, the 9.95 would be DEJH or with an ending L,  EJHL
> 
> We used letters for date codes to, so we would know what year something came into inventory. So a date and price code would look like AA EJHL


Thanks for the lesson,somewhere in the past I’ve seen a wholesale price list with some degree of what you’re speaking of.


----------



## pacecars

Got in my Burris 3-12x32 pistol scope!


----------



## HarryO45

pacecars said:


> Got in my Burris 3-12x32 pistol scope!


Like to see a picture of that mounted, what’s it going on?


----------



## pacecars

HarryO45 said:


> Like to see a picture of that mounted, what’s it going on?



I am going to put it on my Nosler Independence 7mm-08. I had originally mounted a Leupold 4.5-14x40 rifle scope on it but I just can’t get used to it and I am not shooting over 500 yards decided to go with a pistol scope. I am going to put the Leupold on the 7mm Mag Beretta when it arrives


----------



## HarryO45

pacecars said:


> I am going to put it on my Nosler Independence 7mm-08. I had originally mounted a Leupold 4.5-14x40 rifle scope on it but I just can’t get used to it and I am not shooting over 500 yards decided to go with a pistol scope. I am going to put the Leupold on the 7mm Mag Beretta when it arrives


what a cool pistol, does the scope mount over the action?  The reason why I ask is, I just started shooting / learning about shooting TC pistols and I having a hard time dealing with eye relief and choice of scope.  I have a tendency to want to mount the pistol scopes further forward on the barrel than what others seem to do.  If that makes sense? you see my curiosity with mounting a scope on that NI as it looks like that action is closer to the eye already on your pistol than that of a TC pistol.  Is seems to me that a pistol scope would have to be pretty far forward, just curious, and would love to see a picture of the rifle scope mounted and then one with the pistol scope mounted for comparison.  I am having a hard time finding my perfect eye relief on my encore.  Thanks


----------



## pacecars

Here it is with the Leupold 4.5-14x40 mounted on it. I just pulled it off about an hour ago


----------



## HarryO45

pacecars said:


> Here it is with the Leupold 4.5-14x40 mounted on it. I just pulled it off about an hour agoView attachment 1131646


Wow, I love that.  and I very familiar with 7mm-08, Thanks for the pic, I can kinda see how the rifle scope could work.  (but now I am not so sure how a pistol scope would work? seems too far back for a pistol scope?).  I bought the Encore in 308 (14") and it was too much for me in a climber so I went with a shorter .44 mag barrel (availability), which was much better recoil, but I wanted the rifle cartridge and ballistics, and so I got Troy to build a custom bull barrel 30-30 with full rail and cut for suppressor, which I haven't even shot yet, so I am still learning about rifle cartridges in pistols.  Maybe I would have been better off with a Nosler Independence?  At this point I have spent just as much $$$.  Can you get a NI in left hand?  Thanks, by the way, a year ago you, and other forum mentors gave me some much needed help getting started with my Encore.  so thank you again. I wasn't ready this year so I remained focused with my rifle, but deer 2022 my goal is a pistol buck.  Thanks again.


----------



## Stevie Ray

I've had a PSA lower I put together like 5 or 6 years ago that I pretty much forgot  was in the safe so I dug it out and went with a completed PSA 300 BLK 7.5" upper with an SBA3 brace that all came in the mail yesterday. (No optics yet) My other AR-15s are Colts and while the quality of the PSA doesn't compare to the Colts it's not a bad AR at all, it think it's going to make a great scrappy little beat around truck gun...


----------



## rosewood

Stevie Ray said:


> I've had a PSA lower I put together like 5 or 6 years ago that I pretty much forgot  was in the safe so I dug it out and went with a completed PSA 300 BLK 7.5" upper with an SBA3 brace that all came in the mail yesterday. (No optics yet) My other AR-15s are Colts and while the quality of the PSA doesn't compare to the Colts it's not a bad AR at all, it think it's going to make a great scrappy little beat around truck gun...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1133067View attachment 1133068


I like it.  I would however keep a 20 round mag in it and maybe a 30 or two as backup.  That 30 just sticks out and hangs on everything.  I also either paint the bottom of the mag red or use some of those rubber bands that say 300 BLK so I don't stick one in a 5.56 gun.

Rosewood


----------



## Stevie Ray

rosewood said:


> I like it.  I would however keep a 20 round mag in it and maybe a 30 or two as backup.  That 30 just sticks out and hangs on everything.  I also either paint the bottom of the mag red or use some of those rubber bands that say 300 BLK so I don't stick one in a 5.56 gun.
> 
> Rosewood



I stuck that 30 round mag in because it was close by and empty, I'll do as you suggest and probably keep 20 round mags in it and you are right about the 30 round mag being a bit unwieldy with pistol ... I think I like the idea of painting the mag!


----------



## rosewood

Stevie Ray said:


> I stuck that 30 round mag in because it was close by and empty, I'll do as you suggest and probably keep 20 round mags in it and you are right about the 30 round mag being a bit unwieldy with pistol ... I think I like the idea of painting the mag!


I took off the bottom and painted separately, that way I didn't pollute the entire mag.  Then you can replace the base plate if you want to use it for something else.  There is a company that makes these 1/2" wide rubber bands that you can get in 5.56, .300 BLK and may be a couple of other caliber markings.  A 300 BLK will chamber in a 5.56 and blow up your gun if you fire it.

Rosewood


----------



## Stevie Ray

rosewood said:


> I took off the bottom and painted separately, that way I didn't pollute the entire mag.  Then you can replace the base plate if you want to use it for something else.  There is a company that makes these 1" wide rubber bands that you can get in 5.56, .300 BLK and may be a couple of other caliber markings.  A 300 BLK will chamber in a 5.56 and blow up your gun if you fire it.
> 
> Rosewood



Yep.

I shoot .308s as well as 6.5CM and they run the same mags also so I am super diligent about making sure what round is in what rifle and marking the mags accordingly so I'll carry that habit over with my .300 BLK. I don't mark my .308 mags but on my 6.5 mags I write 6.5 CM with silver marker, if I don't paint or use the rubber band I'll probably do something with a good visable marker.


----------



## Stevie Ray

rosewood said:


> I took off the bottom and painted separately, that way I didn't pollute the entire mag.  Then you can replace the base plate if you want to use it for something else.  There is a company that makes these 1/2" wide rubber bands that you can get in 5.56, .300 BLK and may be a couple of other caliber markings.  A 300 BLK will chamber in a 5.56 and blow up your gun if you fire it.
> View attachment 1133080
> Rosewood




I like that!


----------



## FlipKing

I only have 7.62 ARs but I use good electrical tape to mark ammo type. Red means hunting ammo. Green means cheap ammo, fire away lol.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Got in my Burris 3-12x32 pistol scope!






I'm looking forward to hearing you shooting impressions with it. 



Do you get 'em with the Posi-Lock feature ?


I'm new to Burris.  Currently trying their scout scope on a rifle.   I plan on scoping a .460 X-Frame and that 3-12 model has been on my radar.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Got an email from aim surplus with Leo trade-in gen 4 glock mdl 22s (45 acp) for sale.

Bought 2 of them for about the same price as a single new glock.

Should show up later this week since they shipped yesterday. 

Hard to believe that I didn't already have a glock in 45.  Have lots of mags already since my Kris vector uses glock 45acp mags.


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Got an email from aim surplus with Leo trade-in gen 4 glock mdl 22s (45 acp) for sale.
> 
> Bought 2 of them for about the same price as a single new glock.
> 
> Should show up later this week since they shipped yesterday.
> 
> Hard to believe that I didn't already have a glock in 45.  Have lots of mags already since my Kris vector uses glock 45acp mags.




Sounds like a super deal.


I believe the G22 is the full sized .40s&w model.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> Sounds like a super deal.
> 
> 
> I believe the G22 is the full sized .40s&w model.


You are right.  

The mdl 22 is the first glock I ever bought (so it sticks in my pea-brain sometimes).

The full sized glock 45s are the model 21.

I have a glock in mdls #17, 19, 20 (my favorite), 21, 22, 23, 26, 34, and 35 ...... hard to keep track.


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> You are right.
> 
> The mdl 22 is the first glock I ever bought (so it sticks in my pea-brain sometimes).
> 
> The full sized glock 45s are the model 21.
> 
> I have a glock in mdls #17, 19, 20 (my favorite), 21, 22, 23, 26, 34, and 35 ...... hard to keep track.




You got 'em covered up...and good, too. 



I see you like that 10mm. Good stuff, man.     I have an all purpose G19 and one of their 10mm, too. 

Glocks have a magic way of sloughing the recoil from heavy duty 10mm loads.  I guess it is a combination of recoil springs and frame flex.  They tame the recoil on 10mm way better than their light weight would suggest. I'm a fan of that.


----------



## Lilly001

Just had a Browning X bolt Hells canyon 6.5 cm follow me home.
The wifey says I can keep it if it stays off of the furniture.
Now I’m looking for a scope for it.
I like the Leupold VX 5 3x15 duplex fire dot but I can’t find one in stock.


----------



## rosewood

Stevie Ray said:


> I like that!


The markings isn't just for my own safety, but for anyone that might use my guns especially after I am no longer here.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

that is the reason that I don't care for necking up or down...incorrect headstamp might allow someone else to hurt themselves


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> that is the reason that I don't care for necking up or down...incorrect headstamp might allow someone else to hurt themselves


This is true.


----------



## Jester896

I do have 2...300BLK and 6.5WSM.  The 6.5 is headstamped .270WSM so maybe that won't be bad


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I do have 2...300BLK and 6.5WSM.  The 6.5 is headstamped .270WSM so maybe that won't be bad


Well labeled containers help out a lot.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing you shooting impressions with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get 'em with the Posi-Lock feature ?
> 
> 
> I'm new to Burris.  Currently trying their scout scope on a rifle.   I plan on scoping a .460 X-Frame and that 3-12 model has been on my radar.



I hope to get out and shoot it soon and I will let you know. I also put a Fullfield II 3-9x40 on a Marlin 308 MXLR. I have had good luck with the Fullfields. I had one of the Posi-Lock models when they came out but didn’t care for it but can’t remember why. This one does not have it


----------



## pacecars




----------



## pacecars

Seriously wanting a Benelli SBE3 in 28 gauge and I have no idea why. I am going to try to at least wait until I can fondle one before ordering one. Wish me luck


----------



## Gator89

pacecars said:


> Seriously wanting a Benelli SBE3 in 28 gauge and I have no idea why. I am going to try to at least wait until I can fondle one before ordering one. Wish me luck



I should have waited until after SHOT show, but Bad Santa made me buy an Ethos in 28 with a 26 inch barrel back in December.  Dang thing is light as a feather, hope to bust a gobbler this spring with it.  My rationale was practice for SoDak busting clays with a 28 for the extra challenge, then use my 20 on live birds.

Since I have a 20 & a 28, I guess I will have to acquire an Ethos in 12 to complete the set someday. Dang, I hope they don't start making 16 gauges anytime soon.


----------



## rosewood

Gator89 said:


> I should have waited until after SHOT show, but Bad Santa made me buy an Ethos in 28 with a 26 inch barrel back in December.  Dang thing is light as a feather, hope to bust a gobbler this spring with it.  My rationale was practice for SoDak busting clays with a 28 for the extra challenge, then use my 20 on live birds.
> 
> Since I have a 20 & a 28, I guess I will have to acquire an Ethos in 12 to complete the set someday. Dang, I hope they don't start making 16 gauges anytime soon.


Sir, you should join support group for your addiction....oh wait


----------



## Gator89

rosewood said:


> Sir, you should join support group for your addiction....oh wait



I am constantly surrounded by enablers.


----------



## rosewood

Gator89 said:


> I am constantly surrounded by enablers.


You had better block @Dub 's post, he is the worst...

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

Glad I moved from the top of the list,,whew


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> Glad I moved from the top of the list,,whew


You are second, I would go broke trying to keep up with @Dub.

Rosewood


----------



## pacecars

rosewood said:


> You are second, I would go broke trying to keep up with @Dub.
> 
> Rosewood




You and me both. My beer budget gets nervous near the smell of Dom Perignon


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> You are second, I would go broke trying to keep up with @Dub.
> 
> Rosewood





I think I was more financially responsible when I wuz drinkin’ .


This sober bidness is whupping me.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> You are second, I would go broke trying to keep up with Dub.
> 
> Rosewood



I might too...he gots some mighty fine pistols...my .45s pale in comparison


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I might too...he gots some mighty fine pistols...my .45s pale in comparison



I am kinda fool over 1911’s.  Doesn’t make much sense.  90% of mine would be terrible for hunting.

Not practical.



Sure enjoy shooting them, though.


----------



## Jester896

I have 3, 4 and 5" versions but only in 2 calibers and I don't hunt with any of mine either


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> I am kinda fool over 1911’s.  Doesn’t make much sense.  90% of mine would be terrible for hunting.
> 
> Not practical.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure enjoy shooting them, though.


P16-10 has been my backup hunting pistol for dang near 20 years now.  Always on my side in the woods.  Guess you could call it my WEDC (woods edc). 

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I don't normally carry a pistol when I hunt for some odd reason my EDC is in the truck.  I think I might start carrying this on my side.


----------



## rosewood

The side arm is perfect if the deer walks up under your stand and you can't get your rifle aimed at them.  Also ideal for dispatching one at close range.  Much more useful for possible charging hogs over a rifle to boot.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I don't normally carry a pistol when I hunt for some odd reason my EDC is in the truck.  I think I might start carrying this on my side.
> View attachment 1134432


Gonna need ear plugs...


----------



## Jester896

that thing is quiet...but I can't shoot a deer with it


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> that thing is quiet...but I can't shoot a deer with it


Not legally..


----------



## pacecars

pacecars said:


> Seriously wanting a Benelli SBE3 in 28 gauge and I have no idea why. I am going to try to at least wait until I can fondle one before ordering one. Wish me luck




I can preorder a Max5 camo 26” version for $1699.99 or black for $100 less. Must resist


----------



## GregoryB.

Not a complete gun but I did order one of the PSA AR9 pistol lowers with the SBA3 brace. Already have a upper for it. May swap out the SBA3 for one of the SBA4 clones. I like the look of it better. Upper already has a red dot sight and a rail mounted laser.


----------



## pacecars

Paid off the layaway on the Beretta Mato 7mm Magnum!


----------



## Dub

Bought a sweet .44mag Blackhawk from Jester.  


.44mag has always been my favorite revolver cartridge... it's been ages since I've shot one.  The cost of ammo is insane for these.      Yet another motivator to get back to handloading.   

I have some H110 & W296 and a pile of brass & 240gr tips waiting on my procrastinating butt. 



My FFL's pick up location was mighty handy....as it was the local range that is home away from home. 







Later, at the hacienda, I had a chance to really admire the gun over a cup of afternoon coffee. 










My pics don't do it justice and the lighting is poor....but it is immediately evident there was more care spent on the polishing & bluing with this gun that my newer model (identical config).   The Jester Blackhawk was made when Elmer Keith & Bill Ruger was still with us.



I'm going to enjoy this one for a long, long time.  Will be keeping it clean up top, and scoping my other one. 

I hope to do Jester, Bill & Elmer proud and bring some backstraps to the table with this blued beauty.


----------



## fishfryer

Dub said:


> Bought a sweet .44mag Blackhawk from Jester.
> 
> 
> .44mag has always been my favorite revolver cartridge... it's been ages since I've shot one.  The cost of ammo is insane for these.      Yet another motivator to get back to handloading.
> 
> I have some H110 & W296 and a pile of brass & 240gr tips waiting on my procrastinating butt.
> 
> 
> 
> My FFL's pick up location was mighty handy....as it was the local range that is home away from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later, at the hacienda, I had a chance to really admire the gun over a cup of afternoon coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pics don't do it justice and the lighting is poor....but it is immediately evident there was more care spent on the polishing & bluing with this gun that my newer model (identical config).   The Jester Blackhawk was made when Elmer Keith & Bill Ruger was still with us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to enjoy this one for a long, long time.  Will be keeping it clean up top, and scoping my other one.
> 
> I hope to do Jester, Bill & Elmer proud and bring some backstraps to the table with this blued beauty.


That’s nice, if you get tired of it I’ve got some of the same powder that you have and the other ingredients. Plus some kinfolk to make it feel at home.


----------



## Jester896

Even with the poor lighting you can see the mirror finish with the reflection of Lyman in the grip frame Dub.  It is a beautiful pistol and has been a safe queen most of its life.

It was born the first year they made the New Model Super Blackhawk..the year before they started putting them in the online data base for ser # look up

That is the third item I have let go in the past few months.  Usually when something gets here it stays here.  First was the only Winchester Rifle I had, then the Beretta Inox and now this beauty.  I think I'm done now...glad it went to a another good home.


----------



## Railroader

Jester896 said:


> I don't normally carry a pistol when I hunt for some odd reason my EDC is in the truck.  I think I might start carrying this on my side.
> View attachment 1134432



You can spend a bunch of money quick with that PMR.. ?

And that IS a fine lookin' Blackhawk!!


----------



## GregoryB.

Picked up my PSA 9mm lower with pistol brace. Fit my old upper nice and tight.


----------



## Railroader

Yes.  Picked up the P320 XCompact with Romeo1 Pro.



First impression write-up to follow...


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Lookin at a Walther PPK at a good price. May sit in my safe after break in but always wanted one. Opinions?


----------



## Railroader

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Lookin at a Walther PPK at a good price. May sit in my safe after break in but always wanted one. Opinions?



I hear ya 007... I've always wanted one too!


----------



## mguthrie

Yes. Yes I did. I picked up a howa 1500 in 6.5 grendel today. Topped it with a Steiner 4-15x50. We were driving tacks within 5 shots at the 50 yard sight in range. Going to stretch it out to 200 yards soon and see what it does at 300. I love the trigger on it.


----------



## Adam5

I kind of bought one sight unseen. I was looking for a used Ruger MKIV.  When I called to ask if the my had a MKIV in stock, GA Firing Line told me they had a great condition used threaded MKIV 22/45 lite in silver. They wouldn’t hold it until I can get there Saturday and the price was good, so I paid for it with a credit card and will pick it up Saturday.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Railroader said:


> I hear ya 007... I've always wanted one too!


Main reason I'm asking is cuz I heard there was a recall. Don't need the gun but always wanted one for some reason.


----------



## Wire Nut

Picked a few recently:
-Double Tap 7.5” AR pistol. 5.56
-Marlin 1895
-Polymer 80 
-Bond Arms Rowdy 45 long/.410


----------



## Jester896

kinda sorta


----------



## Dub

Checked the mail and saw a pair of their T-shirts came in.....it'll be 10-12 months before my pistol is ready, though. 

Order placed earlier this month.


----------



## snuffy

Saw this a Barrow's a few weeks ago and regretted not buying it. Went back last Thursday after work and got it.
243 Winchester.


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub said:


> Bought a sweet .44mag Blackhawk from Jester.
> 
> 
> .44mag has always been my favorite revolver cartridge... it's been ages since I've shot one.  The cost of ammo is insane for these.      Yet another motivator to get back to handloading.
> 
> I have some H110 & W296 and a pile of brass & 240gr tips waiting on my procrastinating butt.
> 
> 
> 
> My FFL's pick up location was mighty handy....as it was the local range that is home away from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later, at the hacienda, I had a chance to really admire the gun over a cup of afternoon coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pics don't do it justice and the lighting is poor....but it is immediately evident there was more care spent on the polishing & bluing with this gun that my newer model (identical config).   The Jester Blackhawk was made when Elmer Keith & Bill Ruger was still with us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to enjoy this one for a long, long time.  Will be keeping it clean up top, and scoping my other one.
> 
> I hope to do Jester, Bill & Elmer proud and bring some backstraps to the table with this blued beauty.



The name is SUPER Blackhawk Dub and don't you forget it!
Mine was also made when Elmer Keith and Bill Ruger were still with us. The blueing is indeed deeper and the metal more finely polished than most of my blued guns. I use to carry it a lot and it was often soaked with sweat, even so the blueing has held up well and so has the polish.
I bought mine in 1979, after work one day we rode to Dorn's in Macon. They didn't have one but the man said a shipment was due in tomorrow. The price was $97.50, plus he had one safari land lefthand holster that he sweetened the pot with. So I bought it right then and made sure I had a good sales receipt. The next day we went back after work, this time the owner was behind the counter.
I said "I bought a new SBH yesterday and I've come to pick it up." So he brought it out new in the box and looked at my receipt. "The price has gone up" he said. "It is now $125. and the holster is $25.00.
"I have a sales receipt I said".
"And the price is wrong he said."
"My receipt says Paid in Full." I said.
"And it's wrong" he said with an edge to his voice.
"It says paid in full" I said. "Please give me my pistol now."
I swear smoke came out his ears but he handed my pistol over and started mumbling. By the time I got to the door he was shouting at my back about the price and me getting a free holster. I could still hear him out on the sidewalk.

If you side carry it while deer hunting be carefull if you sling your rifle on the same side as the pistol because the non slip diamond pattern on the hammer will surely dent your rifle. I found it better to carry the SBH in a shoulder holster under my jacket.


----------



## Jester896

New Model Super Blackhawk

when I hunted with my Redhawk I carried it cross draw and my Ka-Bar mounted the same way upside down on the shoulder strap of my LBH


----------



## Railroader

Darkhorse said:


> The name is SUPER Blackhawk Dub and don't you forget it!
> Mine was also made when Elmer Keith and Bill Ruger were still with us. The blueing is indeed deeper and the metal more finely polished than most of my blued guns. I use to carry it a lot and it was often soaked with sweat, even so the blueing has held up well and so has the polish.
> I bought mine in 1979, after work one day we rode to Dorn's in Macon. They didn't have one but the man said a shipment was due in tomorrow. The price was $97.50, plus he had one safari land lefthand holster that he sweetened the pot with. So I bought it right then and made sure I had a good sales receipt. The next day we went back after work, this time the owner was behind the counter.
> I said "I bought a new SBH yesterday and I've come to pick it up." So he brought it out new in the box and looked at my receipt. "The price has gone up" he said. "It is now $125. and the holster is $25.00.
> "I have a sales receipt I said".
> "And the price is wrong he said."
> "My receipt says Paid in Full." I said.
> "And it's wrong" he said with an edge to his voice.
> "It says paid in full" I said. "Please give me my pistol now."
> I swear smoke came out his ears but he handed my pistol over and started mumbling. By the time I got to the door he was shouting at my back about the price and me getting a free holster. I could still hear him out on the sidewalk.
> 
> If you side carry it while deer hunting be carefull if you sling your rifle on the same side as the pistol because the non slip diamond pattern on the hammer will surely dent your rifle. I found it better to carry the SBH in a shoulder holster under my jacket.



Crossdraw in the woods, for sure.


----------



## Jester896

Railroader said:


> Crossdraw in the woods, for sure.


I'm thinking the order for me would be.... cross, chest then shoulder.


----------



## Railroader

Jester896 said:


> I'm thinking the order for me would be.... cross, chest then shoulder.



Never tried a chest rig, but I like the idea...

My "woods pistols" are a GP100WC .357, and it rides cross in a Bianchi Cyclone.

The other is a G40MOS with a Vortex Venom, and it rides in a slightly modified M7 that my Dad flew with in the Air Force.

Both work VERY WELL.

One day, I am even gonna kill something with the G40....


----------



## Dub

Darkhorse said:


> The name is SUPER Blackhawk Dub and don't you forget it!
> Mine was also made when Elmer Keith and Bill Ruger were still with us. The blueing is indeed deeper and the metal more finely polished than most of my blued guns. I use to carry it a lot and it was often soaked with sweat, even so the blueing has held up well and so has the polish.
> I bought mine in 1979, after work one day we rode to Dorn's in Macon. They didn't have one but the man said a shipment was due in tomorrow. The price was $97.50, plus he had one safari land lefthand holster that he sweetened the pot with. So I bought it right then and made sure I had a good sales receipt. The next day we went back after work, this time the owner was behind the counter.
> I said "I bought a new SBH yesterday and I've come to pick it up." So he brought it out new in the box and looked at my receipt. "The price has gone up" he said. "It is now $125. and the holster is $25.00.
> "I have a sales receipt I said".
> "And the price is wrong he said."
> "My receipt says Paid in Full." I said.
> "And it's wrong" he said with an edge to his voice.
> "It says paid in full" I said. "Please give me my pistol now."
> I swear smoke came out his ears but he handed my pistol over and started mumbling. By the time I got to the door he was shouting at my back about the price and me getting a free holster. I could still hear him out on the sidewalk.
> 
> If you side carry it while deer hunting be carefull if you sling your rifle on the same side as the pistol because the non slip diamond pattern on the hammer will surely dent your rifle. I found it better to carry the SBH in a shoulder holster under my jacket.




Great story.

Good tip on not wearing it on strong side OWB.

My holster is also cut for cross draw or a Simply Rugged Chesty Puller chest rig.



Pretty underhanded dealing by the Dorn's owner.

They stay in business ???


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Never tried a chest rig, but I like the idea...
> 
> My "woods pistols" are a GP100WC .357, and it rides cross in a Bianchi Cyclone.
> 
> The other is a G40MOS with a Vortex Venom, and it rides in a slightly modified M7 that my Dad flew with in the Air Force.
> 
> Both work VERY WELL.
> 
> One day, I am even gonna kill something with the G40....




Similar hopes here as well, @Railroader


----------



## Jester896

the Bandoleers at Hunter look good.  I had a snap off belt on the Blackhawk Dub got and also for my S&W 10 2" seems like good quality stuff.

My old Bianchi Scorpion horizontal I used for my 659 was a comfortable sholuder rig and it also doubled as a belt holster....wore it as a belt most.


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub said:


> Great story.
> 
> Good tip on not wearing it on strong side OWB.
> 
> My holster is also cut for cross draw or a Simply Rugged Chesty Puller chest rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty underhanded dealing by the Dorn's owner.
> 
> They stay in business ???



Last I heard they were still in buisness but they changed locations. I have been there a few times over the years since. They were a Browning service center.

After I bought my Single Six I had 2 holsters made for me, one for the .44 and the other for the .22, both with basket weave and crossdraw capable. I holster both mostly in crossdraw. But I'm dealing with some serious back and joint problems right now and can't tote the weight on my hip. So I went back to my shoulder holster.
The cross draw is faster but the shoulder lays flat and tucks right under a coat so i hardly know it's there.


----------



## pacecars

Bought something to go on top of a Beretta. 
https://tractoptics.com/all-products/toric-uhd-2-10x42-t-plex-rifle-scope


----------



## pacecars

Picked up my Beretta Mato 7mm Magnum yesterday. It is lighter than I thought


----------



## snuffy

Hope my new rifle likes them. Waiting on my scope and mounts now.


----------



## snuffy

Just came in. Too bad my rifle is in South Georgia at my sons.


----------



## Gator89

Got notified my Howa 1500 Mini 6.5 Grendel has delivered to my local FFL.

Gonna top it with a Burris Fullfield II 4.5x14x42.


----------



## bullgator

Well, I didn’t buy a gun, but my birthday turned out profitable. The wife went a little crazy and got me an RCBS Chargemaster Supreme powder dispenser/scale. She didn’t stop there, an Atlas bipod is now sitting on my 6 Dasher.
The only down side..........I’m a year older!


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Well, I didn’t buy a gun, but my birthday turned out profitable. The wife went a little crazy and got me an RCBS Chargemaster Supreme powder dispenser/scale. She didn’t stop there, an Atlas bipod is now sitting on my 6 Dasher.
> The only down side..........I’m a year older!




   Happy Birthday !!!

Those are some righteous new toys.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Happy Birthday !!!
> 
> Those are some righteous new toys.


Thanks. I got ‘em a couple days early.


----------



## pacecars

Got my Tract scope and mounts in today


----------



## pacecars

Beretta Mato 7mm Remington Magnum with a Tract Toric 2-10x42 scope in Warne mounts. I like it


----------



## rosewood

I decided to order a Bear Creek Arsenal complete upper to go with my PSA lower.  Went with 6.5 Grendel.  Total for lower and upper was less than $500, but I think I already have about $250 in reloading supplies before I can even shoot it...

This thing ended up costing me way more than I anticipated, should have probably went with another 300 BLK so I didn't have to buy anything else.  LOL.

Now the wait on the items to show up on my doorstep...

Rosewood


----------



## pacecars

Put this on layaway


----------



## Robert28

Bought a new Glock 19 gen 5 today. Been wanting to get another 19 but things got crazy the last year and a half so I said “guess that’s my sign I don’t need it, especially since there aren’t any and if you can find them they’re stupid expensive”. So I made a huge mistake today when buying some ammo at the local gun store I do business with, I browsed guns. Noticed they had a 19 gen 5 and noticed it wasn’t priced ridiculously. It was even on sale for $539 instead of $569. Well, that was that, I just had to have it because that had to be an obvious sign, right??


----------



## Gator89

rosewood said:


> I decided to order a Bear Creek Arsenal complete upper to go with my PSA lower.  Went with 6.5 Grendel.  Total for lower and upper was less than $500, but I think I already have about $250 in reloading supplies before I can even shoot it...
> 
> This thing ended up costing me way more than I anticipated, should have probably went with another 300 BLK so I didn't have to buy anything else.  LOL.
> 
> Now the wait on the items to show up on my doorstep...
> 
> Rosewood



I think you will be happy with the Grendel.  I was pleased with mine when I was sighting in the scope a couple of weeks ago. Mine seems to like the Wolf ammo, but that supply will be drying up soon.


----------



## Big7

No. 

But I did go by the controlled environment storage building and grab a NIB never fired Bull Barrel 10/22 and a Vortex Crossfire 6X18X44 scope.

Looking for a 1 piece scope mount.
Money is not an object this far in on this build.

The scope cost about the same as the rifle and I'm looking to build a comp rig. Any suggestions for a mount greatly appreciated. 
?


----------



## Big7

And..
Bought a new OWB holster for my SR22 that ain't been shot but 30- 40 times


----------



## Big7

New Holster for the Taurus G3 9MM Stainless and black.

Why it came with a 15 and 17 round magazine IDK?
Looks like they could have put 2 17's in there.

Anyway, I had a situation a day or 2 ago and decided to carry OWB sometimes. I've always carried IWB or naked in the pocket
but I'm thinking if da' brutha' had known I was heeled, probably wouldn't have got to the point it did. DEFCON 2.

He had about 6" and 60 pounds on me and I'm legally handicapped.
What he didn't know was my hand was in my pocket and finger inside the trigger guard on my LCP. ?

And... Now you have to carry at Walgreens.
Pic is of the G3 and my LCP looks almost like a little twin brother.


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> Put this on layaway View attachment 1138918


Assuming 45 colt/45acp since there are 2 cylinders??


----------



## pacecars

rosewood said:


> Assuming 45 colt/45acp since there are 2 cylinders??



.22 LR/.22 Mag


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> .22 LR/.22 Mag


Well, I missed that by a mile.


----------



## Big7

Aguilla (s) was $12.00 for a 50 pack of "regular" lead 22lr 40gr when I bought those holsters today.
I got some and have shot them before. Excellent ammo and I have busted many a pig with the 62gr version.

And... I asked "how many do you need"?
I would DEFINITELY dig to the bottom of my warehouse and get as many as he wants for 50 @ $8.00. He said he might buy some face to face for himself.

Said law was hot on selling second hand ammo.


----------



## fishnguy

I bought a S&W SD 40. Around 1994 I had one of the Sigma series .40s. Got rid of it due to needing some cash. I have had a Glock 23 and traded it on a Ruger SP 101 .357. In 2014 I purchased S&W Shield in .40 cal. to have as s carry gun. The SD 40 may not be carried but I just wanted to have a higher capacity .40 pistol. I still have a 15 round mag from the Sigma that works in the SD. May put an Apex trigger in the gun. Currently, I don't carry a .40 cal weapon.


----------



## 660griz

I was at Academy this past weekend. I figured inventory was low so, no real danger of me buying anything. Well, inventory was low but...bought Stoeger Coach Gun and Sig P365x
First Sig for me and first double barrel.


----------



## rosewood

660griz said:


> I was at Academy this past weekend. I figured inventory was low so, no real danger of me buying anything. Well, inventory was low but...bought Stoeger Coach Gun and Sig P365x
> First Sig for me and first double barrel.


No will power, you are a weak man..


----------



## rosewood

rosewood said:


> I decided to order a Bear Creek Arsenal complete upper to go with my PSA lower.  Went with 6.5 Grendel.  Total for lower and upper was less than $500, but I think I already have about $250 in reloading supplies before I can even shoot it...
> 
> This thing ended up costing me way more than I anticipated, should have probably went with another 300 BLK so I didn't have to buy anything else.  LOL.
> 
> Now the wait on the items to show up on my doorstep...
> 
> Rosewood



Upper finally showed up today.  Fedex said it was on the truck for delivery Friday, but it didn't make it until today.  $426.58 total for the completed gun.  Not counting mags and dies.  Done got used to the 16" barrels and shorter, this 20" looks long.

Rosewood


----------



## Big7

660griz said:


> I was at Academy this past weekend. I figured inventory was low so, no real danger of me buying anything. Well, inventory was low but...bought Stoeger Coach Gun and Sig P365x
> First Sig for me and first double barrel.


Both are excellent!!
I seem to be able to hit better with a side by side.
My uncle had one and was almost like it had radar.


----------



## Gator89

Couple of recent adoptions, Colt Scout Buntline 22 & Ruger New Vaquero in 45C.


----------



## 660griz

Had to get a new knife to match the new pistol.


----------



## killerv

Gator89 said:


> Couple of recent adoptions, Colt Scout Buntline 22 & Ruger New Vaquero in 45C.



jealous of the buntline, I had one with both cylinders and case hardened frame. Let it go back like an idiot.


----------



## Gator89

killerv said:


> jealous of the buntline, I had one with both cylinders and case hardened frame. Let it go back like an idiot.



Would that not have been a Peacemaker Buntline with a steel frame? 

The scout has an alloy frame.


----------



## Big7

I didn't today.

My landscaping guy got this about 2 weeks ago.
First time I've seen one in person.
Shoots a rifle cartridge. 7.62X39


----------



## weagle

I'm really excited about this one I picked up this week,  Savage 99E with the barrel cut to trapper length (16 1/2) , 1950's era EG walnut stock and rebored by Jes to .358 win.  I just mounted the Leupold 3X and it comes up like it was custom built for me.


----------



## Railroader

weagle said:


> I'm really excited about this one I picked up this week,  Savage 99E with the barrel cut to trapper length (16 1/2) , 1950's era EG walnut stock and rebored by Jes to .358 win.  I just mounted the Leupold 3X and it comes up like it was custom built for me.
> 
> View attachment 1140550View attachment 1140551



Not often I get jealous, but this is one of those times...

Extremely nice find!


----------



## Big7

weagle said:


> I'm really excited about this one I picked up this week,  Savage 99E with the barrel cut to trapper length (16 1/2) , 1950's era EG walnut stock and rebored by Jes to .358 win.  I just mounted the Leupold 3X and it comes up like it was custom built for me.
> 
> View attachment 1140550View attachment 1140551


Excellent !!


----------



## killerv

Gator89 said:


> Would that not have been a Peacemaker Buntline with a steel frame?
> 
> The scout has an alloy frame.



do a quick google and you'll find a bunch of scouts with case hardened frame


----------



## Dub

I wanted to buy a new gun today........but bought primers instead.   



Insane what components cost....but glad to have 'em.


----------



## Dub

duplicate post


----------



## rmp

Didn’t buy but was gifted a model 700 BDL unfired from the 80’s. I was helping a neighbor load heavy items for a move and he decided the rifle needed a new home. It’s been sitting so long, the assembly oil was gummed up and brown. Some surface rust and the trigger shoe was stuck. I offered to clean it up and get it functioning. He kept insisting I take it and put it to life. 

Cleaned it up, flushed the Walker, and ran the borescope down. Rust freckles in the chamber and some pitting in the grooves. This one made it through quality control because if the front action screw is anything more than snugged up, it’s making contact with the lug. Even with a provided little black washer between the bottom metal and stock. Why would they do this? ?‍? I’ll bed it soon enough anyway but will need to shorten the screw. 

Did a function test of all working components with 5 rounds. No checks for accuracy yet (action screw issue) but if it doesn’t come in easily, it might take the ride to JES.


----------



## Balrog

I didn't buy a gun because I can't find what I am looking for.

If anyone sees a Ruger Vaquero with Bisley grip (preferably), in 357 Mag, let me know, I am looking for one.


----------



## pacecars

I am a recovering gun-a-holic so stop tempting me. It has been 20 days since I bought a gun!


----------



## rmp

No one likes a quitter.


----------



## bobbyboy

I like what was said, 

I have tried to purchase several in the last few months , keep canceling  though I do have one sitting in the ATF lockup , looking at 8 months currently.


----------



## Railroader

Gon buy a Sig P322 as soon as I can get one at street price...


----------



## Hoss

Didn’t buy a gun, but found some 45-70 ammo at Walmart.  They had 3 boxes.  First I’ve seen in a very long time.  Right at $47.  I hated to do it at that price, but I picked up a box.


----------



## Dub

Finally had a chance to swing by my FFL and pick up a handheld Howitzer that I've been wanting for years....just didn't have the time or ammo.

Now...looks like I'll have plenty of both.


----------



## deerslayer357

Dub said:


> Finally had a chance to swing by my FFL and pick up a handheld Howitzer that I've been wanting for years....just didn't have the time or ammo.
> 
> Now...looks like I'll have plenty of both.



7 1/2” barrel?  I have one with 9 1/2” barrel and like it a lot but sometimes wish I had gone with 7 1/2”.  Plan to get a SBH to go with it sometime.


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> 7 1/2” barrel?  I have one with 9 1/2” barrel and like it a lot but sometimes wish I had gone with 7 1/2”.  Plan to get a SBH to go with it sometime.




Yes sir.   It's the 7.5" version.


Gonna mount this 'un on it and see how things go.







I'd have jumped on a Super Blackhawk Bisley if they'd had one of those in stock. The triggers on the Blackhawks has an unfair advantage that is something special.




Perhaps some spring trials and Federal primers will have me super pleased with the trigger on this SRH.  It's not bad outa the box....and I'm sure will benefit from shooting & dry firing.


----------



## deerslayer357

I think you will like that scope.  I have one on a SW 460 and it works pretty good from 2-4 power freehand.  Beyond 4x I need a bench rest to use it.


----------



## Jester896

I changed the springs in my Redhawk and it is much smoother.


----------



## DOUG 281

That rossi my kick like a three legged mule


----------



## gb1194

Picked up my CA Mesa yesterday chambered in 7mm-08. Gonna top it off with 4x16x44 Zeiss that I picked up from Redhawk Rifles. Actually saw them mentioned in a thread on this site, appreciate the good info. Be a couple of weeks before I get time to mount the scope and get it sighted in. Hopefully it performs well.


----------



## Just 1 More

Browning Cynergy Wicked Wings


----------



## Railroader

I didn't, but my bro Guido did...



He's been riding along with me on my "carry gun optic journey" and decided to jump in himself... ?


----------



## SC Hunter

I didn't buy any guns but I didn't receive 3 more. My grandfather died April of 2020 and had a lifetime hoarde of guns and ammo. He gave me my first shotgun a browning BPS 20 gauge when I was 12 years old. When he passed away I told my aunts and daddy I don't care what goes where to figure it out amongst themselves. Daddy brought me a franchi 20 gauge a while back that was Grandaddys. Yesterday my brother brought 2 22's and an old 7.5x55 by for me. I'll get pictures later. He also had 4 milk crates of ammo we're going to go through today. I know there were several hundred rounds of 357 and 38 in there for sure. I'll post pictures later today.


----------



## rosewood

Finally bought my birthday gun on Saturday.  Been eyeballing the S&W 1006 for years and could never find a price I was willing to pay.  Since the prices have just been rising lately for the 3rd Gen S&Ws, especially for the 10mms, I thought I better grab this one or I would never get a chance.  I got it for several hundred less than the current online prices.  Gave it a full break down, cleaning and bead blasted it back to the factory matte stainless finish and reassembled.  Gotta get to range and try it out now.

Glad I did.

Rosewood


----------



## Railroader

Yep, I bought a little youth model 10/22.  16", fiber optic sights, black plastic stock.

The Kid and Little Brother GON love this thing!

And me too... ? ?


----------



## Railroader

And, if I hadn't already committed to the 10-22, I would have bought a stainless full size 1911 from BUL Armory....

MAN ALIVE, that thing was sweet.  Trigger like glass, slide rails like butter, nice combat sights, bull barrel, not enough O's in SMOOOOOVE! to describe it.

Luckily as I was fondling it lovingly, a gun buddy I can always depend on to get me out of a jam came in...

I handed him the pistol in the handshake, and it was all over but the cryin'... ?

Gun sold, and I can borrow it any time I want to...


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> And, if I hadn't already committed to the 10-22, I would have bought a stainless full size 1911 from BUL Armory....
> 
> MAN ALIVE, that thing was sweet.  Trigger like glass, slide rails like butter, nice combat sights, bull barrel, not enough O's in SMOOOOOVE! to describe it.
> 
> Luckily as I was fondling it lovingly, a gun buddy I can always depend on to get me out of a jam came in...
> 
> I handed him the pistol in the handshake, and it was all over but the cryin'... ?
> 
> Gun sold, and I can borrow it any time I want to...









I had a chance to shoot one in January.

Was at the range with with my dad & nephew.   We are about done and I'd almost shot up the last of the 9mm rounds I had....running the 2011 fast.   

One of Dad's buddies was two lanes over and came down and was showing us his new 1911....a stainless BUL 9mm...6".   He handed it to me and and then handed over a magazine and urged me to shoot it.  "Shoot it like you did that one" as he points at the overly warm 2011....I think between the three of us we'd shot it a few hundred through it....all swiftly.  Can't run it slow.  



I didn't dry fire his BUL first...just loaded it up and took a shot. Was shooting at a clean 1" yellow circle at 7 yds. First round center punched it...then doubles & fast fire until slide locked back on empty.     10 rounds inside the 1" circle. 

The gun was really smooth and very accurate. 

The front fiber optic sight settled down predictably after each shot...right into the receptive tight notch provided by the adjustable rear.

The gun was very smoothly finished....it was stainless, but finely bead blasted...almost like dull-smooth-matte hard chrome....ultra slick feeling surface.  The mainspring-magwell, safety, trigger and slide release were finished in an equally smooth black finish.   The contrast was mighty sharp looking. 

The gentlemen said it was bone stock...that he was just running the first 100rds through it.   I can only imagine how much better the gun will shoot after a couple thousand rounds.      If it got any better than that....whew wee.  The 6" slide really tamed what is an already well behaved gun....especially in 9mm. 


I need to ask Dad about him when we talk in a day or two.....see if the gentlemen is still shooting it.


BUL seems to have a good thing going. 

One thing is for certain....they'll have their country's national interest of self defense driving their model lineup.   I'm guessing they'll always have a nice selection of carry weapons to go along with the amazing target gun I had the pleasure of shooting that day.

It's a crying dang shame that American gun manufacturers don't share the same adoration of their free populace.  Hopefully BUL will flourish and more and more of their weaponry will continue to find it's way here. 

That sample size of one impressed me.   Excellent sights, phenomenal trigger, superior recoil cycling, consistency....all great.

Hopefully your buddy will shoot his often and have it in your hands, too,


----------



## Keith Karr

Picked up my 6mm creedmoor today that l bought from a fellow in NM. I’m planning to shoot it tomorrow. Tikka action, 25” Carbon Six barrel, Mesa stock and Atlas BM. 

It’s had less than 100 rounds through it and he said it would shoot a ragged hole at 100. He sent me 79 hand loads of 80 grain Nosler BT with Lapua brass. I’ve bought some factory Hornady 87 grain Vmax to try too. 

I’ve got a 4x12 leupold that I’ll try on it.

Primary use will be coyotes.


----------



## Dub

Keith Karr said:


> Picked up my 6mm creedmoor today that l bought from a fellow in NM. I’m planning to shoot it tomorrow. Tikka action, 25” Carbon Six barrel, Mesa stock and Atlas BM.
> 
> It’s had less than 100 rounds through it and he said it would shoot a ragged hole at 100. He sent me 79 hand loads of 80 grain Nosler BT with Lapua brass. I’ve bought some factory Hornady 87 grain Vmax to try too.
> 
> I’ve got a 4x12 leupold that I’ll try on it.
> 
> Primary use will be coyotes.
> View attachment 1143762View attachment 1143763View attachment 1143764




Mighty sharp rifle.

Sounds like a stellar performer.    I hope you can stack the 'yotes up like cord wood.

Wear 'em out.


----------



## Keith Karr

Dub said:


> Mighty sharp rifle.
> 
> Sounds like a stellar performer.    I hope you can stack the 'yotes up like cord wood.
> 
> Wear 'em out.



I had two run off recently with my 223 and wanted something with a little more punch to it. First custom gun I’ve ever owned….so I’m very excited.


----------



## Jester896

@Dub Did you see the NightHawk Custom 1 of 1 Prohibition?  How long before it ships to your FFL?


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> @Dub Did you see the NightHawk Custom 1 of 1 Prohibition?  How long before it ships to your FFL?




I saw it for sure.


Couldn‘t miss it.


Not my style or even in the same zip code as my budget.  

I thought the bottle as the front sight was a cool touch.  ?


----------



## frankwright

Yep, I sold a gun I had won at a match and decided to try something new.
I bought a Walther PDP 4" Compact 9mm from Bud's. They offer a leo discount to Veterans so I got a pretty good deal.
Right now depending on how it shoots and feels to me it might replace my G19 especially for a large match that requires that size pistol only.
It is optics ready but I do not plan to add one as I have two G45's and one Canik set up for optics but again, depending on how we fit together it might replace something. Probably be a week before I pick it up.


----------



## bullgator

frankwright said:


> Yep, I sold a gun I had won at a match and decided to try something new.
> I bought a Walther PDP 4" Compact 9mm from Bud's. They offer a leo discount to Veterans so I got a pretty good deal.
> Right now depending on how it shoots and feels to me it might replace my G19 especially for a large match that requires that size pistol only.
> It is optics ready but I do not plan to add one as I have two G45's and one Canik set up for optics but again, depending on how we fit together it might replace something. Probably be a week before I pick it up.


I really like my PPQ. In fact that’s what I shot yesterday at the class. The PDP would be number 1 for me if I was buying another striker fired 9. I’m waiting to see if their tactical model ever gets in stock anywhere.


----------



## Red350SS

Just ordered from Buds a Springfield Hellcat "package". Includes the gun (with osp plate),  a Veridian trigger guard mount laser sight, 11,13, AND 15 round magazines, plus a iwb holster. Couldn't beat the price. Basically cost me the same as the base gun plus 2 mags anywhere else.


----------



## Big7

Not today but looking last week and checking prices I found a few nice ones. Couldn't find a Ruger MTTMII in Walnut and only one Hawkeye with a synthetic $1199.99. No Walnut Hawkeyes to be found in any caliber either. PIC HEAVY



Those Sig "Classic 100" and "Blaser" rifles were some more kind of BEAUTIFUL, handled and pointed well. Action smooth and quiet.

$999.99 (both models, multiple calibers)
I might have to check those out.

New Rugers, especially Walnut except the American are really hard to find NIB right now.


----------



## Big7

Continued.


----------



## HughW2

Big7,

Which LGS were you shopping at?  I have heard lots of good comments about the Sauer 100 for quality and value at their price point.


----------



## Big7

HughW2 said:


> Big7,
> 
> Which LGS were you shopping at?  I have heard lots of good comments about the Sauer 100 for quality and value at their price point.


Franklins in Athens. US HWY 78.
(technically Bogart)


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Big7 said:


> Franklins in Athens. US HWY 78.
> (technically Bogart)


It is sad when you can recognize the gun racks from "some obscure internet  posts".

Smh at myself.....


----------



## Dub

Stopped on way home from work this morning and picked up a new smoke pole that’ll hopefully find its way to the woods next deer season.

With any luck it’ll find its way the range later this week.

The glass, sling & Talleys all arrived recently and were waiting, impatiently.

I have been waiting & watching for the right .270 Win to come onto my radar….hoping that this is the one.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

@Dub how about a pic of that new smoke pole?


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> @Dub how about a pic of that new smoke pole?



I’ll get her pics taken & posted.


Just busted the box open and the bolt in place…..had to grin over how smooth the action glides & cams.  

The finish that Winchester did on this M70 rivals that on a cherished Ed Brown bobbed .45 that I enjoy shooting.   The folks at Ed Brown would be impressed….especially at an off the rack garden variety.270.  


I will get some pics up later once I get a nap and some afternoon coffee.  54 hours worked over last 4 nights has my outa shape butt dragging.  

Not complaints though….work pays the bills and earns some gun money.


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> @Dub how about a pic of that new smoke pole?



Thunder, lightening and skeert dogs conspired against any sort of nap.

Then the thought of smooth, yet strong coffee crept into my groggy head…..

Glad to see the rain washing off the pollen.  Welcoming that action.

The rifle….

It is not the Featherweight or SuperGrade that sometimes comes to mind when I ponder the classic M70, but it does have potential to be a lasting deer rifle that I will enjoy using for a long, long time.

Solid feel on the stock.  

Overall weight isn’t objectionable.  The Talley LW won’t add much and the glass isn‘t Hubble-heavy….but close.

Hopefully the barrel was trued up and not screwed up…. 

The MOA trigger is gonna need some adjustment.  It breaks clean with zero creep…gonna tweak the pull weight down and see what she will allow…..remaining safe and free of creep.

Got my fingers crossed the accuracy potential won’t take a pile of work to realize.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub extreme weather? If so you'll like it alot! I had one in 300 win mag that I liked but sold it on a whim when I bought my abolt .270 a few years back. Less recoil for sure. 

I'm working on a trade for a 788 in 22-250. Has anybody seen any 250 ammo anywhere?


----------



## Jester896

SC Hunter said:


> Has anybody seen any 250 ammo anywhere?



nope...not me...

migt be a box or 2 on Shiloh.


----------



## pacecars

Finally got my S&W 610 sent off to JRH to have him rechamber the spare cylinder to .38-40 Win. Can’t wait to compare the .38-40 and 10mm Magnum


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> nope...not me...
> 
> migt be a box or 2 on Shiloh.


If I can get this deal worked out for this 788 I plan on calling Steve and finding some ammo. My granddaddy had a 788 in 22-250 that my cousin got when he died and I'd love to have one.


----------



## Dub

Bought one yesterday.

Another Bergara.

This one is very similar to my 6.5cm-mb HMR......only significant difference is that it's chambered in .22lr.

Don't have pics yet as it hasn't made it to my FFL.


This is the first rimfire rifle I've bought for myself......ever.   53 years old and this is the first. I have an old 10/22 that I had as a kid. Still runs great....just doesn't get run often enough.


The fact of the matter is that I simply haven't messed around with rimfire much other than as a beginner's gun...when I was a boy...and then again when my son was.

Now, however, I'm seeing the usefulness to having one set up as close as can be to the guns I'll be enjoying on longer range target fun.  It'll take a 1/4 tank  of gas to get to the extended distance rifle ranges, however the local 200yd range is only a cup of coffee's drive away....if that far.   
I'm guessing 200yds will give me all the test I'll ever be able to handle with a rimfire....plenty of turret turning and/or reticle hold offs....heck 100yds will likely do that and more. 


So....en route are rifle, scope, ammo, etc.  
Tried the LGS first...but no luck....so online it was.

Bergara B14-R Steel
Arken 5-25x56mm & Arken rings
Area419 20moa Rem700SA base & bipod rail
Additional factory mags
Cleaning rod, jags, patches, brushes & big ole bottle of Bore Tech Rimfire Blend
Ammo sampling.....hopefully will find a reasonably priced & readily available option among what is on the way:

Norma Tac-22
SK Standard+
SK Rifle Match
Lapua CenterX
Eley Tenex
Eley Match
Eley Club

Right down the rimfire rabbit hole..... 


The only thing lacking is skill....hoping that will come from repetition of good form.....I'll have years to improve, Lord willing....even if I don't get better I'll have fun sending rounds...many, many rounds.


----------



## Big7

Dub said:


> Bought one yesterday.
> 
> Another Bergara.
> 
> This one is very similar to my 6.5cm-mb HMR......only significant difference is that it's chambered in .22lr.
> 
> Don't have pics yet as it hasn't made it to my FFL.
> 
> 
> This is the first rimfire rifle I've bought for myself......ever.   53 years old and this is the first. I have an old 10/22 that I had as a kid. Still runs great....just doesn't get run often enough.
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that I simply haven't messed around with rimfire much other than as a beginner's gun...when I was a boy...and then again when my son was.
> 
> Now, however, I'm seeing the usefulness to having one set up as close as can be to the guns I'll be enjoying on longer range target fun.  It'll take a 1/4 tank  of gas to get to the extended distance rifle ranges, however the local 200yd range is only a cup of coffee's drive away....if that far.
> I'm guessing 200yds will give me all the test I'll ever be able to handle with a rimfire....plenty of turret turning and/or reticle hold offs....heck 100yds will likely do that and more.
> 
> 
> So....en route are rifle, scope, ammo, etc.
> Tried the LGS first...but no luck....so online it was.
> 
> Bergara B14-R Steel
> Arken 5-25x56mm & Arken rings
> Area419 20moa Rem700SA base & bipod rail
> Additional factory mags
> Cleaning rod, jags, patches, brushes & big ole bottle of Bore Tech Rimfire Blend
> Ammo sampling.....hopefully will find a reasonably priced & readily available option among what is on the way:
> 
> Norma Tac-22
> SK Standard+
> SK Rifle Match
> Lapua CenterX
> Eley Tenex
> Eley Match
> Eley Club
> 
> Right down the rimfire rabbit hole.....
> 
> 
> The only thing lacking is skill....hoping that will come from repetition of good form.....I'll have years to improve, Lord willing....even if I don't get better I'll have fun sending rounds...many, many rounds.


IKR? ?

I got a 10/22 Target Rifle going myself.
Already got everything except a scope mount.

Got it down to a DMZ one piece bottom and Tally.

I searched the world over and couldn't find exactly what I wanted, short of designing and machining one.

As the story goes, I saw some different DMZ's for centerfire rifles and was pretty much set on them although Tally were getting awesome reviews, as was tge DMZ.

Turns out, the DMZ "one piece bottom" and 2 cap rings on top were not what I had envisioned in my head. The Toolmaker in me was saying "one piece bottom" but the connecting "rib", for lack of a better term, was skinny as all get out and could definitely use a little.more meat. The (pics) of the ones that have the slight radius on the bottom to match the radius on top of the receiver look a LOT more substantial, judging between the pic and the actual ones I saw at the LGS.

The Tally also matches the radius on top of the receiver and that's what I would have expected on and dedicated brand for the 10/22, but they are 4 piece. 2 bases and 2 caps without a "rib" connecting them.

I think what I'm going to order both and do a side- by- side comparison a either send my #2 choice back or "upgrade" one of my carbines.

And..
IDK why I'm doing this to start with. I can bounce a golf ball with the 2 carbines at a decent range at half the cost for rifle, scope and bases.

Just fun, I recon + something to pass on to my Nephews and Granddaughters. ?


----------



## Jester896

Nice ! @Dub 
if for some reason yours doesn't like the TAC-22 I might find you something to swap for it.  I am running SK Standard + for the most part.  I am about to start trying some of the Tenex I have a couple of bricks of.  My CZ likes the single box I picked up to try...I think it likes the little faster load.  I think the TAC runs about 1100fps

If it likes the SK save the end of the box...most of the people that stock it stock several different loads and machine batches


----------



## Jester896

SC Hunter said:


> If I can get this deal worked out for this 788 I plan on calling Steve and finding some ammo. My granddaddy had a 788 in 22-250 that my cousin got when he died and I'd love to have one.



I might can stir up a few cases if you can't find any


----------



## Steven037

I like it @Dub.  After getting a .308 HMR I’ve been wanting to get the .22 version. This year they started making a left handed version so if I find one it’ll probably go home with me.


----------



## Dub

Big7 said:


> IKR? ?
> 
> I got a 10/22 Target Rifle going myself.
> Already got everything except a scope mount.
> 
> Got it down to a DMZ one piece bottom and Tally.
> 
> I searched the world over and couldn't find exactly what I wanted, short of designing and machining one.
> 
> As the story goes, I saw some different DMZ's for centerfire rifles and was pretty much set on them although Tally were getting awesome reviews, as was tge DMZ.
> 
> Turns out, the DMZ "one piece bottom" and 2 cap rings on top were not what I had envisioned in my head. The Toolmaker in me was saying "one piece bottom" but the connecting "rib", for lack of a better term, was skinny as all get out and could definitely use a little.more meat. The (pics) of the ones that have the slight radius on the bottom to match the radius on top of the receiver look a LOT more substantial, judging between the pic and the actual ones I saw at the LGS.
> 
> The Tally also matches the radius on top of the receiver and that's what I would have expected on and dedicated brand for the 10/22, but they are 4 piece. 2 bases and 2 caps without a "rib" connecting them.
> 
> I think what I'm going to order both and do a side- by- side comparison a either send my #2 choice back or "upgrade" one of my carbines.
> 
> And..
> IDK why I'm doing this to start with. I can bounce a golf ball with the 2 carbines at a decent range at half the cost for rifle, scope and bases.
> 
> Just fun, I recon + something to pass on to my Nephews and Granddaughters. ?View attachment 1145863View attachment 1145864




I have been well served by the Talley LW mounts over the years.

These are on the bench tonight....going on different guns when time permits. 






I trust them and will continue to use them on hunting rifles.

Target guns will likely keep getting pic rails & rings or cage type mounts. Nice being able to get that additional 20moa or 30moa "pre-loaded" in the base.  





Jester896 said:


> Nice ! @Dub
> if for some reason yours doesn't like the TAC-22 I might find you something to swap for it.  I am running SK Standard + for the most part.  I am about to start trying some of the Tenex I have a couple of bricks of.  My CZ likes the single box I picked up to try...I think it likes the little faster load.  I think the TAC runs about 1100fps
> 
> If it likes the SK save the end of the box...most of the people that stock it stock several different loads and machine batches




Cool.   Thanks.


Norma is selling their TAC-22 right now for $39 / 500rds & free shipping.

https://normashooting.com/shop/caliber/rimfire/22lr/22-lr-40-gr-lrn-tac-22/



If the Bergara doesn't shoot it well...my 10/22 just might. 


Some stuff is showing up quickly. Wish the backordered glass wold come in this fast.








Steven037 said:


> I like it @Dub.  After getting a .308 HMR I’ve been wanting to get the .22 version. This year they started making a left handed version so if I find one it’ll probably go home with me.




Heck yeah....I saw the lefty model show up on their website. 






Two of my buds are lefty.  They've both shot right-handed guns so long that it's always good seeing left-handed options show up....especially with guns having raised combs like on many sporters.    

On the positive note...they both are more ambidextrous than I could ever be.  Seems to translate over to rifles, shotguns & handguns....for them.  That's a great skill.


----------



## Jester896

@Dub Dang...wonder why the shipper took all of that SK Match out of the 500 round brick box.  Is all of it the same lot #?

Thanks for the Norma link

is the glass you got FFP?


----------



## Railroader

@Dub 

Before you pay any more huge money for fancy .22s try a brick of CCI Standards..

I have always found them to perform very well, out to 100.

Back when I was trying to shoot em all into one hole, the Standards were $3.00 a box, and Eley 10x were $9.00.

I never did get good enough to tell the difference in those two, but I was better than bulk packs would shoot....


----------



## killerv

I've been good lately but I ran across a 1956 Ruger standard. It had a light layer of rust over the entire gun but wasnt too far gone. Took it apart and now its sitting in some kroil, hopefully some 0000 and a copper penny will do the trick. I could probably make it look like new with a rust blue over the top, but I would sort of like some patina on it, maybe find an old school flap holster for it.


----------



## rosewood

killerv said:


> I've been good lately but I ran across a 1956 Ruger standard. It had a light layer of rust over the entire gun but wasnt too far gone. Took it apart and now its sitting in some kroil, hopefully some 0000 and a copper penny will do the trick. I could probably make it look like new with a rust blue over the top, but I would sort of like some patina on it, maybe find an old school flap holster for it.


I ordered some bronze wool, it doesn't take any blueing off like steel wool does.  It does cost a bit more, but I think it is worth it.

Rosewood


----------



## fishfryer

killerv said:


> I've been good lately but I ran across a 1956 Ruger standard. It had a light layer of rust over the entire gun but wasnt too far gone. Took it apart and now its sitting in some kroil, hopefully some 0000 and a copper penny will do the trick. I could probably make it look like new with a rust blue over the top, but I would sort of like some patina on it, maybe find an old school flap holster for it.


Are you talking about the semiauto pistol,visually similar to Luger? It was made while Sturm was alive,and has the red star?


----------



## killerv

rosewood said:


> I ordered some bronze wool, it doesn't take any blueing off like steel wool does.  It does cost a bit more, but I think it is worth it.
> 
> Rosewood



I may  try some, I have never had in any issue with 0000 or even 000 wool, I just dont get to heavy handed with it. The old pennies do a great job to on what the wool doesnt get. There is already some bluing loss on the rear grip area and front of receiver. It's not gonna be perfect.


----------



## killerv

fishfryer said:


> Are you talking about the semiauto pistol,visually similar to Luger? It was made while Sturm was alive,and has the red star?



these, mine still had the original wood grips.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruger_Standard


----------



## fishfryer

killerv said:


> these, mine still had the original wood grips.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruger_Standard


You know I said red star,I should have said red eagle. Nice pistol, I have a couple,don’t think they are from the fifties possibly sixties.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

bighonkinjeep said:


> Here piggy, piggy, piggy. Browning Mk3 BAR DBM. I've been working too much to even wipe it down and clean it yet. Now to find the right thermal.View attachment 1145889


Wow!


----------



## killerv

fishfryer said:


> You know I said red star,I should have said red eagle. Nice pistol, I have a couple,don’t think they are from the fifties possibly sixties.



any serial number with a dash, those are all 1969 and later. Before that, 50 and 60s and if you are real lucky 1949.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> @Dub Dang...wonder why the shipper took all of that SK Match out of the 500 round brick box.  Is all of it the same lot #?
> 
> Thanks for the Norma link
> 
> is the glass you got FFP?




* I'm not sure on the reasonings for loose boxes of SK.  One box had come open and 1/2 of it was scattered inside the shipping box.

I didn't look at lot numbers yet.   I will when I stash it.

** I have no idea how long the Norma "sale" will be.   Sure would be nice if that was the everyday price and it performed well in many guns. 

I had a serious case of sticker shock when discovering the current prices for the various match grade rimfire ammo. I suppose it's like everything else in the firearms market...availability is improving....and there is a wide range of pricing out there so it pays to shop around and find places that are more reasonable in pricing.  Great example is with Lapua CenterX....last week I saw it going from $170+ to $118.....and people gobbling it up quickly...sellers running out daily.

*** Yes sir...first focal plane, mil reticle & mil turrets.  If it's as good as the various YouTubers claim, then it's a unicorn in the scope world, lol. Affordable precision.

https://www.arkenopticsusa.com/onli...R-Reticle-with-Zero-Stop-34mm-Tube-p425932116

Same magnification range, mil-based & dimensions as the NF going on my HMR. Couldn't afford to simply put identical scope on the rimfire trainer...but wanted something close in adjustment/tracking/etc. It may be too good to be true...most often that seems the case with glass.   I may be using their warranty....we shall see. I will be a guinea pig and see how it goes...

They were also offering a discount coupon on the "combo pack" which includes their rings (you choose the height), throw lever, caps, and some other swag.   The discount makes the "combo pack" come up to a net cost of $0.00.

https://www.arkenopticsusa.com/online-store/Combo-Pack-p420045436

I figured I'd jump on that, too. Would save me the cost of the NF 6-screw rings I'd be using otherwise.  $$$ that could go towards some of this gucci rimfire ammo. 


The problem with going down rabbit holes.....is that fat kids like me can get their head stuck and get whupped for their stupidity.  Hoping I have made some good choices here and went about things carefully.


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> @Dub
> 
> Before you pay any more huge money for fancy .22s try a brick of CCI Standards..
> 
> I have always found them to perform very well, out to 100.
> 
> Back when I was trying to shoot em all into one hole, the Standards were $3.00 a box, and Eley 10x were $9.00.
> 
> I never did get good enough to tell the difference in those two, but I was better than bulk packs would shoot....




Roger that.

I will keep my open for those.  That may be one that I can find locally, too.  

Thanks


----------



## Dub

bighonkinjeep said:


> Here piggy, piggy, piggy. Browning Mk3 BAR DBM. I've been working too much to even wipe it down and clean it yet. Now to find the right thermal.View attachment 1145889




That is going to be mighty sweet !!

What it's chambered in ???


----------



## fishfryer

killerv said:


> any serial number with a dash, those are all 1969 and later. Before that, 50 and 60s and if you are real lucky 1949.


The only 1949 I have is me! Checked serial numbers,one has dash other doesn’t. Do you have site for number lookup?


----------



## killerv

fishfryer said:


> The only 1949 I have is me! Checked serial numbers,one has dash other doesn’t. Do you have site for number lookup?



https://www.ruger.com/service/productHistory/PI-MarkI.html


----------



## fishfryer

killerv said:


> https://www.ruger.com/service/productHistory/PI-MarkI.html


Thanks non- hyphenated is a 1965. Didn’t jot down other hyphenated one and have already relocked  safe. It has a 6 inch barrel anyway.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Dub said:


> That is going to be mighty sweet !!
> 
> What it's chambered in ???


.308Win. Pretty sure thats the only chambering for this model. Same rifle as an FNAR without the pistol grip and a little lighter with an 18" cold hammer forged fluted 11 twist barrel. Listed at 6# 10 Oz. Was considering another SR25 platform, maybe pistol length, but in addition to its light weight and balance this thing points like a shotgun. In the reviews I read about some mushy triggers but it has one of the best semi auto triggers I've ever pulled aftermarket or otherwise. I think im going to like it. Probably try some 180gr first. If it likes em they oughta whump pigs with authority. ( Dont tell Nancy, Its completely Commiefornia compliant.) LOL


----------



## Dub

bighonkinjeep said:


> .308Win. Pretty sure thats the only chambering for this model. Same rifle as an FNAR without the pistol grip and a little lighter with an 18" cold hammer forged fluted 11 twist barrel. Listed at 6# 10 Oz. Was considering another SR25 platform, maybe pistol length, but in addition to its light weight and balance this thing points like a shotgun. In the reviews I read about some mushy triggers but it has one of the best semi auto triggers I've ever pulled aftermarket or otherwise. I think im going to like it. Probably try some 180gr first. If it likes em they oughta whump pigs with authority. ( Dont tell Nancy, Its Commiefornia compliant.) LOL




You are going to be well served by that one. 

Lots of great history in the design. 

Nice lighter weight for those hunts.   

Was messing around yesterday with a short barreled M1A that's similar footprint of your new gun...it felt it weight 73 pounds.     Doubtful that it'll shoot anywhere close to the accuracy you'll enjoy from your BAR.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> I have been well served by the Talley LW mounts over the years.
> 
> These are on the bench tonight....going on different guns when time permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust them and will continue to use them on hunting rifles.
> 
> Target guns will likely keep getting pic rails & rings or cage type mounts. Nice being able to get that additional 20moa or 30moa "pre-loaded" in the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.   Thanks.
> 
> 
> Norma is selling their TAC-22 right now for $39 / 500rds & free shipping.
> 
> https://normashooting.com/shop/caliber/rimfire/22lr/22-lr-40-gr-lrn-tac-22/
> 
> View attachment 1145879
> 
> If the Bergara doesn't shoot it well...my 10/22 just might.
> 
> 
> Some stuff is showing up quickly. Wish the backordered glass wold come in this fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yeah....I saw the lefty model show up on their website.
> 
> View attachment 1145880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my buds are lefty.  They've both shot right-handed guns so long that it's always good seeing left-handed options show up....especially with guns having raised combs like on many sporters.
> 
> On the positive note...they both are more ambidextrous than I could ever be.  Seems to translate over to rifles, shotguns & handguns....for them.  That's a great skill.


See if you can find some SK Long Range Match ammo.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> See if you can find some SK Long Range Match ammo.


RWS LR Match might also be a good long range choice


----------



## Jester896

Railroader said:


> Back when I was trying to shoot em all into one hole, the Standards were $3.00 a box, and Eley 10x were $9.00.




I think they are $19.00 now from Champions Choice.


----------



## sleepr71

SC Hunter said:


> @Dub extreme weather? If so you'll like it alot! I had one in 300 win mag that I liked but sold it on a whim when I bought my abolt .270 a few years back. Less recoil for sure.
> 
> I'm working on a trade for a 788 in 22-250. Has anybody seen any 250 ammo anywhere?



If it’s the one on the ODT..he still has a box of 50 American Eagle he’s letting go with it. 50gr HP’s. I bought the rest of the ammo he had about 2 weeks ago. Saw some fella on there (Atlanta) wanting to sell 5 boxes of 55gr V-Max for $35/box. I passed. Just Too far to drive. It is hard to find right now…?‍?


----------



## SC Hunter

sleepr71 said:


> If it’s the one on the ODT..he still has a box of 50 American Eagle he’s letting go with it. 50gr HP’s. I bought the rest of the ammo he had about 2 weeks ago. Saw some fella on there (Atlanta) wanting to sell 5 boxes of 55gr V-Max for $35/box. I passed. Just Too far to drive. It is hard to find right now…?‍?


That's the one. Down in Albany. I agreed to a trade deal with him and never heard back from him. ?‍ it's back up for sale but I won't chase a gun that I don't just have to have.


----------



## Jester896

SC Hunter said:


> That's the one. Down in Albany. I agreed to a trade deal with him and never heard back from him. ?‍ it's back up for sale but I won't chase a gun that I don't just have to have.



I would rather have the 1885 High Wall just below it in .22-250 in Central GA (Millageville) and it isn't even a flash sale.

Last one of those I saw was $1,600


----------



## Big7

Jester896 said:


> RWS LR Match might also be a good long range choice


Can't steal any Stingers.
I had a boat load bought back when they were reasonable. Military ammo box full and burned up when my Uncle caught my truck on fire.

I lost that and a bunch more in different centerfire calibers.

Made me sicker than I already was when I got out of the hospital.

I got a bunch of different ammo and gun pics I'm going to post if I get rambunctious. ?


----------



## Big7

Put the Ruger 9MM top left on layaway. Took home 200 of SAR USA made FMJ. And can't even remember how many I put on layaway. Anyhooo... Good bullets at a better price than what I been seeing at $10- 20 more per 200.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> @Dub Dang...wonder why the shipper took all of that SK Match out of the 500 round brick box.  Is all of it the same lot #?
> 
> Thanks for the Norma link
> 
> is the glass you got FFP?




Couple of mags & some more ammo showed up.  

Rifle is still at online dealer's..... in their "shipping dept" (leaning in the corner of a dusty stockroom ) waiting on the "shipping staff" (a single dude who is on vacation, turkey hunting...or fishing ).

Scope is somewhere between Japan, China, Philippines and New Yawk City.

None of the above is confirmed factual, of course....'cept the ammo & mags showing up quicklike today.


----------



## Steven037

@Dub this has your name all over it. https://www.edbrown.com/product/ls10/


----------



## rosewood

Steven037 said:


> @Dub this has your name all over it. https://www.edbrown.com/product/ls10/


Man don't it though!


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> @Dub this has your name all over it. https://www.edbrown.com/product/ls10/



Wonder if they will take a bad check???


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Wonder if they will take a bad check???


Didn't know they would take a check, thought they needed cash, I will just pay the whole thing off now...


----------



## pacecars

Winchester 1895 .35 WCF made in 1928. It has been refinished but it belonged to a friend and coworker that was killed by a scumbag when he responded to a home invasion a few years ago.


----------



## HughW2

That is a beautiful 1895. Congrats on finding one in such great condition.  Can’t imagine what it will be like finding ammo for it these days; but that is a beauty.


----------



## pacecars

And it is a takedown.


----------



## deerslayer357

Bought a colt python 6” new production


----------



## Adam5

I bought a Rossi Gallery .22 today, and picked up an S&W 37 that was a Gunbroker bid.


----------



## Adam5

I also bought an SB Tactical folding brace for my Ruger Charger .22


----------



## Dub

Picked up a new .45.

Railed for weapon light. 

Optic ready for an RMR. 

Threaded barrel for a can. 

Made semi-locally. 

Rare for me....but not a 1911. 

14 + 1 capacity.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> Picked up a new .45.
> 
> Railed for weapon light.
> 
> Optic ready for an RMR.
> 
> Threaded barrel for a can.
> 
> Made semi-locally.
> 
> Rare for me....but not a 1911.
> 
> 14 + 1 capacity.


Sooo sweet.


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Sooo sweet.




Thanks.    

She's a big girl but feels great in hand. 

Has some curvy backside grip enhancers included.  I'll play with them and see what fits my hands. 

Even though it's DA/SA, it can be carried in SA with the thumb safety engaged...although I'll likely leave it hammer down.....consistent with the M92 nightstand guns. Weapon lights on each. Similar capacity...just double the bullet weight. 

Will be handy having a .45 that I can run DA pulls on.  I need the practice.

This one will likely live in den, kitchen, etc with some full mags nearby. ....home defense duty.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Picked up a new .45.
> 
> Railed for weapon light.
> 
> Optic ready for an RMR.
> 
> Threaded barrel for a can.
> 
> Made semi-locally.
> 
> Rare for me....but not a 1911.
> 
> 14 + 1 capacity.



I had one of those a few years ago. It shot very well and of course the cocked and locked was a plus


----------



## bobbyboy

Dub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> She's a big girl but feels great in hand.
> 
> Has some curvy backside grip enhancers included.  I'll play with them and see what fits my hands.
> 
> Even though it's DA/SA, it can be carried in SA with the thumb safety engaged...although I'll likely leave it hammer down.....consistent with the M92 nightstand guns. Weapon lights on each. Similar capacity...just double the bullet weight.
> 
> Will be handy having a .45 that I can run DA pulls on.  I need the practice.
> 
> This one will likely live in den, kitchen, etc with some full mags nearby. ....home defense duty.[/QUOTE
> Nice!)


----------



## frankwright

I did, ordered it online anyway. May be a few days until it gets to my FFL.
I like to carry a 10mm when I am scouting, checking sign or feeling feeders at my pig land. I feel it gives me good protection from 2 and 4 legged critters.
I hunt with a G40 10mm and carry a compact G29 10mm when I don't want to carry the big heavy one but it has never fit my hand well. 
I sold it and bought a SA 3.8" XDM Elite 10mm. 
I really like the way it fits my hand. I hope to shoot it by next week.


----------



## Jester896

I sure like my XDm...it isn't a 10mm though..I do like the Powder River Precision trigger I put in it too.


----------



## Railroader

Took delivery of my little Henry Single Shot .308 today... ?


----------



## pacecars

Just bought one on my bucket list! A Ruger Old Army converted to .50 caliber by David Clements! I am a happy camper!


----------



## frankwright

Jester896 said:


> I sure like my XDm...it isn't a 10mm though..I do like the Powder River Precision trigger I put in it too.


Yes, I shot an XDM in competition for a couple of years and had all the Powder River good stuff installed.
It was a great gun but the divisions changed and pushed the XDM out of where I was shooting it so I sold it.
Looking forward to picking the 10mm up tomorrow.


----------



## rmp

Nothing ready to shoot but was able to pick up my short action Kelbly today. Little brother, big brother. Another Bix 2 stage. 
Ready for a day off to start getting some of this stuff wrapped up.


----------



## HarryO45

Put a dot on the Q5 26 round mag

Open class


----------



## Adam5

I didn’t buy, but I traded today. I’ve been feeding a recent revolver addiction, and traded my Beretta 92X for a 1977 Colt Detective Special.


----------



## pacecars

If one of you gentlemen would be kind enough to remove the temptation and buy this I would be greatly appreciative. I don’t need it and am trying to convince myself I don’t want it but I am afraid it may be a losing battle
https://www.gunsinternational.com/g...h-ruger-410-insert-tubes.cfm?gun_id=101930983


----------



## Jester896

pacecars said:


> If one of you gentlemen would be kind enough to remove the temptation and buy this I would be greatly appreciative. I don’t need it and am trying to convince myself I don’t want it but I am afraid it may be a losing battle
> https://www.gunsinternational.com/g...h-ruger-410-insert-tubes.cfm?gun_id=101930983



you need to stop! Don't post that porn on here keep it to yourself


----------



## deerslayer357

Now that’s purty!  I like that the 410 tubes comes with it.  Wish I had room/money to buy it


----------



## Adam5

Saturday I picked up my S&W 12 Snubbie that I ordered from Cabelas in Scaraborough, ME. When I initially spoke with them they described it as having a lot of cosmetic wear from extensive carry, but the action locks up tight with a smooth DA and crisp SA trigger. They described it perfectly. After shooting it Saturday afternoon I’ve decided it’s likely to become routine carry when my holster arrives for it. 

I knew it was an early model being a flat latch. The fact that it’s a no dash places production in the ‘58 - ‘64 range.


----------



## killerv

Nice.  Where can you browse Cabelas used guns?


----------



## killerv

Neat little find yesterday, 1966 Unconverted Bearcat


----------



## FlipKing

Because I make poor financial decisions, I got this today for a new edc.


----------



## rmp

killerv said:


> Nice.  Where can you browse Cabelas used guns?



Cabelas Gun Library


----------



## JR924

Just started my WW2 gun collection with a  Jap 7.7 Arisaka. However the guns I am going after are not necessary prime examples of  WW2 period with all the original markings ($$$$$$). Some may be made just after the war if at least they look like the WW2 model. For example I may just keep my Yugo and Mitchell Tanker Mauser instead of getting a K98. This Jap 7.7 Arisaka was a GI capture with the empire seal peened off but not late war which I read can be dangerous to fire. It has checkering on back of bolt so looks like it was manufactured when times were good during the war. I read it was an intermeediate model made in the 1939-1944.  Bummer 7.7 Jap ammo is too expensive. Next one is an Enfield. Last ones will be the MI carbine and Garand as their prices are ridiculous.


----------



## killerv

rmp said:


> Cabelas Gun Library



I stopped at the $1k factory 10/22, too rich for my blood.


----------



## rmp

I don’t think you’ll find many good deals but if it’s something tougher to get, people will pay. There’s a couple nice Dakotas on there now. ? I’ve a friend that just bought a 1950 Winchester 70 in 257 Roberts. Not cheap. He’d wanted one most of his life and had the means to make it happen.


----------



## Throwback

Look what followed me home from academy sports today


----------



## bullgator

I got a notification that the 3” .38 LCRX was in stock at a decent price......sooo, I ordered it. Probably be here next week.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I got a notification that the 3” .38 LCRX was in stock at a decent price......sooo, I ordered it. Probably be here next week.



I think our LGS has one of those in stock


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I think our LGS has one of those in stock


Leaving it on the Can-Am UTV.


----------



## killerv

Throwback said:


> Look what followed me home from academy sports today View attachment 1152017



you'll love it, I've got two, probably gonna pickup the birdshead version also.


----------



## transfixer

FlipKing said:


> Because I make poor financial decisions, I got this today for a new edc.
> View attachment 1151414View attachment 1151415



    I like the way those look !  haven't seen one in person yet though,  the Warpoet guy has his media office not far from where I work,  I've run into him at lunch before !   I try to keep up with his videos he puts out, seems to be a good guy !


----------



## FlipKing

transfixer said:


> I like the way those look !  haven't seen one in person yet though,  the Warpoet guy has his media office not far from where I work,  I've run into him at lunch before !   I try to keep up with his videos he puts out, seems to be a good guy !



I bought it from an ODT member.  Unfired. First 100 rounds, so far I love it. I'm a stronger rifle shooter than hand gun but this is the best I've ever shot a handgun. Now it's not small. It's a beefy pistol, but mild recoil, accurate, and will run as fast as you can. Plan is for it to replace my 43x for edc.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I think our LGS has one of those in stock


Got it from Grabagun. I haven’t seen one in stock locally for 2-3 years.


----------



## Robert28

Bought a Bergara B14 hunter in 308 over the weekend. Been going back and forth between it and a Tikka T3x and they were within $34 of each other. Ultimately decided to go with the Bergara because it was slightly heavier (7.05lbs) and I can use my DNZ mounts off an old 700 ADL I had. For $740 out the door I figured it was as good a deal as I was gonna get in this class of rifle. Bought it online from KYGUNCO, they always seem to have good prices. I did find it cheaper by $30 at sportsman’s warehouse here in town (looked online) but they didn’t have one in stock so that didn’t do me any good. Plus I figured paying tax at SW would have evened out with the $30 difference since KYGUNCO didn’t charge tax, only $9.95 shipping.


----------



## Dub

Robert28 said:


> Bought a Bergara B14 hunter in 308 over the weekend. Been going back and forth between it and a Tikka T3x and they were within $34 of each other. Ultimately decided to go with the Bergara because it was slightly heavier (7.05lbs) and I can use my DNZ mounts off an old 700 ADL I had. For $740 out the door I figured it was as good a deal as I was gonna get in this class of rifle. Bought it online from KYGUNCO, they always seem to have good prices. I did find it cheaper by $30 at sportsman’s warehouse here in town (looked online) but they didn’t have one in stock so that didn’t do me any good. Plus I figured paying tax at SW would have evened out with the $30 difference since KYGUNCO didn’t charge tax, only $9.95 shipping.



Sounds like a solid deal.

Mounting a scope on mine this weekend.....also a .308.

I think we will both be pleased.



Another place that seems to keep a pile of Bergaras in stock is Carolina Caliber, right outside Greenville, NC....my old stomping grounds.    

That's where I bought my B14 Hunter .308.

Bought the HMR 6.5cm-mb from a local spot that has always been excellent to work with.


----------



## Robert28

Dub said:


> Sounds like a solid deal.
> 
> Mounting a scope on mine this weekend.....also a .308.
> 
> I think we will both be pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> Another place that seems to keep a pile of Bergaras in stock is Carolina Caliber, right outside Greenville, NC....my old stomping grounds.
> 
> That's where I bought my B14 Hunter .308.
> 
> Bought the HMR 6.5cm-mb from a local spot that has always been excellent to work with.


I think we will too! Honestly I’ve always been interested in Begaras but just never got around to buying one. Well I sold my old 700 in 308 last year to a friends son who wanted to buy a gun but didn’t want to spend a lot, so he got my 308 for $300 scope and all. Hunted all last year with other calibers I had but decided I wanted another 308 as I always used that as my primary caliber. I think for now I’m gonna put on an old VX2 3x9x40 on it for now until I can find a deal on a Meopta. My local gun shop has Bergaras out the wazoo but they’re all in 6.5 creedmoor. It’s like that’s all he stocks anymore in rifles, but he says that’s what sells so I understand. I’m glad I sold that 700 ADL to my friends son because I doubt I’d have ever bought this Bergara if I hadn’t.
What ammo are you going to try out in it?


----------



## bluemarlin

935


----------



## Dub

Robert28 said:


> I think we will too! Honestly I’ve always been interested in Begaras but just never got around to buying one. Well I sold my old 700 in 308 last year to a friends son who wanted to buy a gun but didn’t want to spend a lot, so he got my 308 for $300 scope and all. Hunted all last year with other calibers I had but decided I wanted another 308 as I always used that as my primary caliber. I think for now I’m gonna put on an old VX2 3x9x40 on it for now until I can find a deal on a Meopta. My local gun shop has Bergaras out the wazoo but they’re all in 6.5 creedmoor. It’s like that’s all he stocks anymore in rifles, but he says that’s what sells so I understand. I’m glad I sold that 700 ADL to my friends son because I doubt I’d have ever bought this Bergara if I hadn’t.
> What ammo are you going to try out in it?



I think Remington faltering provided a unique timing and market opportunity for Bergara to enter.

They also embraced the long range gaming shooters and have been hitting home runs.

The local shop is loving  them….said he keep reordering what he can and they fly off the shelves.  Said he gets many repeat customer.

Convinced me to give them a try.

I have some old ammo that I will sight in with but from then on it’ll be hand rolled.  

150gr SST, 165gr Nosler BT, 130gr Barnes TTSX.


----------



## Robert28

Dub said:


> I think Remington faltering provided a unique timing and market opportunity for Bergara to enter.
> 
> They also embraced the long range gaming shooters and have been hitting home runs.
> 
> The local shop is loving  them….said he keep reordering what he can and they fly off the shelves.  Said he gets many repeat customer.
> 
> Convinced me to give them a try.
> 
> I have some old ammo that I will sight in with but from then on it’ll be hand rolled.
> 
> 150gr SST, 165gr Nosler BT, 130gr Barnes TTSX.


It’s almost like they make a better Remington than Remington did. The 6.5 creedmoor I held and played around with felt like an old 700. It’s no wonder people are clamoring for them, they want to get their hands on what a 700 USED to be and could have been today had Remington not been dumb.


----------



## Jester896

I got to feel a heavy short barrelled new 700 the other day....action seems tight.


----------



## Dub

Robert28 said:


> It’s almost like they make a better Remington than Remington did. The 6.5 creedmoor I held and played around with felt like an old 700. It’s no wonder people are clamoring for them, they want to get their hands on what a 700 USED to be and could have been today had Remington not been dumb.




I believe that is exactly what they have done & continue to do.


I've never looked at their upper end stuff....it's going to be interesting to see how they do.   I don't know much about the guns in that range....seems to be a gazillion different Christiansen Arms guns in that bracket....again, I have no experience with C.Arms.....they seemed to show up overnight with a massive catalog of models.


I'm glad their headquarters in the US in local to us.   That's a point of interest....just like Daniel Defense being local.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I got to feel a heavy short barrelled new 700 the other day....action seems tight.



I'm seeing the M700 in stock online with the Hogue Overmold and some with the Magpul stocks.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I'm seeing the M700 in stock online with the Hogue Overmold and some with the Magpul stocks.


green overmold was on this one


----------



## rmp

Robert28 said:


> It’s almost like they make a better Remington than Remington did. The 6.5 creedmoor I held and played around with felt like an old 700. It’s no wonder people are clamoring for them, they want to get their hands on what a 700 USED to be and could have been today had Remington not been dumb.



Yes sir. The RR series 700’s often had little or nothing for primary extraction. Prior, you might have scope base holes drilled and tapped not in a straight line.
Action threads and lug recesses made with dull tools or a tap.
Correct all that and it’s still a 700 of which resale reflects that.


----------



## Jester896

the last 2 RRs I ordered...one you could see a flat spot in the threads where the tennon screws in and +.010 wouldn't have taken it out.  That one went back.  The other one the front scope base hole was off center.  I was able to relieve the rail a touch and still use it.  Once the rest of the action was trued it shoot very good and is the action on my .260 hunting rifle.


----------



## rmp

I won’t buy another.
I’d considered buying the truing jig for my lathe.

After talking with a Smith friend in OK about truing…Well, I’ll just summarize. He asked why bother. Unless it is sentimental or gifted.

The cost of an action or what you have into one after parting out the rest of the rifle, properly cutting threads concentric to the raceway, squaring the face, adding a Holland lug(plus pinning) square the bolt nose, face, and rear of the lugs. Squaring the lug abutments, timing for primary extraction, bushing the pin hole and turn down the pin…

Meanwhile, a Mack Brother EVO SS is $575. Or was at that time.


----------



## earlthegoat2

Find an oldie but goodie Remington 660 last weekend. 

Bolt is on the wrong side but they never made the 600/660/673/7 actions with the bolt on the other side. 

Cool, small, light, and in the cartridge I wanted which is 308. Complete with Redfield Revolution 3-9x40 for a bit over $500.


----------



## bfriendly

Ought my second shield in 9mm from PSA. This one has the laser. I couldn’t pass it up when it went on clearance


----------



## Darkhorse

My 700 has a born date in 1980  or 81. When I removed the rear sight to mount a scope I could see where a center drill or drill had broke and scratched the barrel. Other than that I have had absolutely no trouble (I couldn't fix myself) and the wear marks on the lugs look almost like it's been blueprinted. I have several loads that will amost shoot in the same hole at 100 yards. It shoots better than I can see with a 10X scope.
I just guess I got one of the good ones.
One mans trash is another mans treasure.
I'd love to shoot a few groups with a more powerful scope just to see what it will do.


----------



## rmp

Mileage will vary, more so in recent years. I’m down to 4 long action 700’s of which all are mid 90’s or older. 2 have been “trued”. One done by a master and pioneer of the process, Greg Tannel. This particular action is on its 3rd barrel (2nd since blueprint) and no appreciable wear on the lugs.
A few years ago, I sent a new 300 RUM Sendero SF II back to Remington with a total of 2 rounds fired. Nearly had to beat the bolt open to extract the brass. Distinct bulge on the brass and a gouge in chamber looking through the borescope. Very apparent there was no test firing or QC examination before being boxed up at the factory.

Times have certainly changed.

The photo I posted above is an “E” prefix SA of mine prior to Truing.


----------



## frankwright

Yep! I Did!
I have been shooting an indoor Carbine Match twice a month, sometimes with my 118" AR but mostly with my AR9 9MM with 10.5" barrel and a brace.
It is hard for me to shoot that little short thing well even though it is a great house and truck gun.
I decided to buy the Ruger PCC 9MM Carbine that takes Glock mags.
Should be here in a few days!


----------



## bullgator

frankwright said:


> Yep! I Did!
> I have been shooting an indoor Carbine Match twice a month, sometimes with my 118" AR but mostly with my AR9 9MM with 10.5" barrel and a brace.
> It is hard for me to shoot that little short thing well even though it is a great house and truck gun.
> I decided to buy the Ruger PCC 9MM Carbine that takes Glock mags.
> Should be here in a few days!
> View attachment 1154371


That model is heavy!....but you’ll love it once you switch it over to Glock mags.


----------



## bullgator

I picked up my UTV weapon. Ruger LCRx in .38 +p. It shot low/left at first but the adjustable sights were the remedy.


----------



## Kowtown

bullgator said:


> I picked up my UTV weapon. Ruger LCRx in .38 +p. It shot low/left at first but the adjustable sights were the remedy.
> View attachment 1154442




Nice.

Did you find it in your local gunshop or have to order it online?

Sorry, did a little "research" and answered my own question.


----------



## bullgator

Kowtown said:


> Nice.
> 
> Did you find it in your local gunshop or have to order it online?
> 
> Sorry, did a little "research" and answered my own question.



I haven’t seen one in a shop since before the pandemic. I was finally ready to jump on this one when I got the notification.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> I think our LGS has one of those in stock




What are the chances they still have one?


----------



## Jester896

Kowtown said:


> What are the chances they still have one?


I'll try to go look tomorrow for ya


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> I'll try to go look tomorrow for ya




Thank you sir..


----------



## Jester896

it is there but, I didn't realize it was the 1 7/8"


----------



## Kowtown

Kowtown said:


> Thank you sir..



Had the "need a new gun fever" so I bought a KelTec SUB2000 instead.


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> Had the "need a new gun fever" so I bought a KelTec SUB2000 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t



Well done.



I've sorta had "new cartridge fever" over the past year.

A few months ago I ordered a barrel for my G40, this one in 9x25 Dillon. It arrived today.



Figured it would be fun seeing what type of plinkstering I can do at Diet Dew bottles from a ways out.....flat recoil cycle launching salvos of 90-100gr pills at high velocity.


Zero practical purpose....just gonna have some grins with it.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> I've sorta had "new cartridge fever" over the past year.
> 
> A few months ago I ordered a barrel for my G40, this one in 9x25 Dillon. It arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it would be fun seeing what type of plinkstering I can do at Diet Dew bottles from a ways out.....flat recoil cycle launching salvos of 90-100gr pills at high velocity.
> 
> 
> Zero practical purpose....just gonna have some grins with it.


Dillon dies?  They undersized necks too much.  Had to get a lyman m die to expand neck.

Longshot gives max velocity too. 

I like 124 xtp or 125 haps in mine.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Dillon dies?  They undersized necks too much.  Had to get a lyman m die to expand neck.
> 
> Longshot gives max velocity too.
> 
> I like 124 xtp or 125 haps in mine.
> 
> Rosewood





Yes sir.    Dillon Dies and a good supply of Longshot and jacketed bullets on hand. 



I imagine the case necks are gonna catch hades in this one.  





No practical purpose for me...other than grins.      Grinning is reason enough.


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> I've sorta had "new cartridge fever" over the past year.
> 
> A few months ago I ordered a barrel for my G40, this one in 9x25 Dillon. It arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it would be fun seeing what type of plinkstering I can do at Diet Dew bottles from a ways out.....flat recoil cycle launching salvos of 90-100gr pills at high velocity.
> 
> 
> Zero practical purpose....just gonna have some grins with it.




I was not aware of the 9x25 Dillon.
I need to get out more....

Sounds like you might prove to be dangerous to those diet dew bottles.


----------



## Jester896

seems even Dillon's 9mm dies have some funny step action going on to make the necks a little tighter.  I have a set but I don't size with it.


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> I was not aware of the 9x25 Dillon.
> I need to get out more....
> 
> Sounds like you might prove to be dangerous to those diet dew bottles.




I sure drink a pile of them.   Seems like recycling them as targets is the responsible thing to do


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> seems even Dillon's 9mm dies have some funny step action going on to make the necks a little tighter.  I have a set but I don't size with it.


What do you size your brass with?

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Kowtown said:


> I was not aware of the 9x25 Dillon.
> I need to get out more....


It is the .357Sig long.  It came out long before the sig did.  Was big in IPSC back in the day.  I guess the .357 Sig is really the 9x25 Dillon Short...

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Yes sir.    Dillon Dies and a good supply of Longshot and jacketed bullets on hand.
> 
> View attachment 1154951
> 
> I imagine the case necks are gonna catch hades in this one.
> 
> No practical purpose for me...other than grins.      Grinning is reason enough.



Buddy of mine made me a deal on a ramped 1911 barrel and a set of Dillon Dies.  Couldn't pass it up.  I had found a deal on a Para-Ordnance P16-40 at a LGS and couldn't make up mine what I wanted to convert it to.  Already had one in 10mm.  Then the 9x25 popped up.

Tried out some Lehigh 68 grain defender bullets, seems like I hit 2200 FPS in the 5" barrel.  Tried it just because.  Those bullets create a crimping issue in the short neck, so I just did a few and never did anymore.

I am getting about 1700 FPS with the 124 XTPs.

Rosewood


----------



## ssramage

Bought 2 more PSA AR-15s during their Memorial Day sale. A full length one for home defense duty and a blem 10.5" pistol that will be my dedicated truck gun.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> seems even Dillon's 9mm dies have some funny step action going on to make the necks a little tighter.  I have a set but I don't size with it.


I could noticeably see the bullet bulge in the neck of the brass when seating, concerned me with the bullet stretching the brass that much, it might loose concentricity.  After some research determined the 9mm "M" die would work on the 9x25 even though the tech support at Lyman said it wouldn't work.  Dude didn't sound like he knew what he was talking about and I was right.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

ssramage said:


> Bought 2 more PSA AR-15s during their Memorial Day sale. A full length one for home defense duty and a blem 10.5" pistol that will be my dedicated truck gun.


Between PSA and BCA, you can get some great deals on complete ARs as well as parts.  I have to stay away from their webpages.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> I was not aware of the 9x25 Dillon.
> I need to get out more....
> 
> Sounds like you might prove to be dangerous to those diet dew bottles.




Here is a rundown from the late Mr Jeff Quinn, RIP.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Buddy of mine made me a deal on a ramped 1911 barrel and a set of Dillon Dies.  Couldn't pass it up.  I had found a deal on a Para-Ordnance P16-40 at a LGS and couldn't make up mine what I wanted to convert it to.  Already had one in 10mm.  Then the 9x25 popped up.
> 
> Tried out some Lehigh 68 grain defender bullets, seems like I hit 2200 FPS in the 5" barrel.  Tried it just because.  Those bullets create a crimping issue in the short neck, so I just did a few and never did anymore.
> 
> I am getting about 1700 FPS with the 124 XTPs.
> 
> Rosewood





    I'm looking forward to seeing what this thing will do. 

Your results are confidence boosting. 




I have some Montana Gold 124gr hp that I'll be using.


----------



## ssramage

rosewood said:


> Between PSA and BCA, you can get some great deals on complete ARs as well as parts.  I have to stay away from their webpages.
> 
> Rosewood



In today's climate, you just never know when prices will skyrocket again (or worse). I didn't "need" them necessarily, but got 2 complete guns for a little over $1000. Hard to beat that. I've had a bunch of PSA's over the years and they've all been good enough for me.


----------



## bullgator

ssramage said:


> Bought 2 more PSA AR-15s during their Memorial Day sale. A full length one for home defense duty and a blem 10.5" pistol that will be my dedicated truck gun.


Double up on hearing protection with that 10.5”.


----------



## ssramage

bullgator said:


> Double up on hearing protection with that 10.5”.



Good point. I doubt it will get shot as much as my others but will be there for a true disaster event.

I do have a suppressor in jail right now, but not even sure it's recommended to run on a barrel that short.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what this thing will do.
> 
> Your results are confidence boosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Montana Gold 124gr hp that I'll be using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1154963


At those velocities I would consider the 147s. They might expand and stay together.


----------



## rosewood

ssramage said:


> In today's climate, you just never know when prices will skyrocket again (or worse). I didn't "need" them necessarily, but got 2 complete guns for a little over $1000. Hard to beat that. I've had a bunch of PSA's over the years and they've all been good enough for me.



I got a complete PSA lower and a complete BCA upper in 6.5 Grendel, total price out of pocket was less than $430 about 3 months back.  I couldn't believe it.  New dies, bullets and brass is where I got hammered.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

ssramage said:


> Good point. I doubt it will get shot as much as my others but will be there for a true disaster event.
> 
> I do have a suppressor in jail right now, but not even sure it's recommended to run on a barrel that short.


I added a linear muzzle brake to mine and it helps a lot.  Found Midway had their stoner version for about $30, got on my birthday pricing and on sale and think I got them for like $12 each.  Went ahead and bought one in several sizes.

I don't think you will have an issue with the supressor on a short barrel.  Pretty sure that is what a lot of folks do with the AR pistols anyway.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> At those velocities I would consider the 147s. They might expand and stay together.


Unless he shoots something that matters, just about any bullet will be fine for target work.  Any of the 350 Legend designed bullets should work well also in the appropriate weight.

Rosewood


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Here is a rundown from the late Mr Jeff Quinn, RIP.




thanks Dub

Watched his videos for years, my kinda hillbilly. R.I.P.
Used to get the newsletter in the mail too.
Might still have a few of them,


----------



## Kowtown

rosewood said:


> It is the .357Sig long.  It came out long before the sig did.  Was big in IPSC back in the day.  I guess the .357 Sig is really the 9x25 Dillon Short...
> 
> Rosewood




Dillon Short...


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> What do you size your brass with?
> 
> Rosewood


I have Lee carbide and RCBS.  I think the bulged neck is the proper size.  It just is exaggerated with the Dillon die.  I don't size on my Dillon.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I have Lee carbide and RCBS.  I think the bulged neck is the proper size.  It just is exaggerated with the Dillon die.  I don't size on my Dillon.


Lee and RCBS made a 9x25 dillon sizing die?  

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Yes, I did.  Stopped in local pawn shop Saturday afternoon.  They had a gold plated S&W model 67 (no dash) for 299.95.  Gun locks up tight and was structurally sound.  Just had that awful plating that was wearing off.  They let me have it for $300 out the door.  So far, I have gotten almost all of the gold off of it and it looks like a real gun again.  Grips need some TLC, but probably gonna grab a set of Hogues to keep on it and then refinish the wood.

Took it to the range and at 10 yards, I was getting 1 hole groups with 2 different loads (when I done my part) I was testing for a Taurus model 85.  The Taurus can't touch the Smith in accuracy department, but the taurus does have a 2" barrel and the Smith is 4" or so and better adjustable sights.

I am quite giddy with this purchase.

Still have to take the hammer, trigger and cylinder release button out to clean the plating off of it.  That is on the to do list today or tomorrow.  Will slick up the moving parts inside also.

And if the webpage I referenced is correct, this gun was made the same year I was born.  What are the chances of that?

38 special by the way.


Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Yes, I did.  Stopped in local pawn shop Saturday afternoon.  They had a gold plated S&W model 67 (no dash) for 299.95.  Gun locks up tight and was structurally sound.  Just had that awful plating that was wearing off.  They let me have it for $300 out the door.  So far, I have gotten almost all of the gold off of it and it looks like a real gun again.  Grips need some TLC, but probably gonna grab a set of Hogues to keep on it and then refinish the wood.
> 
> Took it to the range and at 10 yards, I was getting 1 hole groups with 2 different loads (when I done my part) I was testing for a Taurus model 85.  The Taurus can't touch the Smith in accuracy department, but the taurus does have a 2" barrel and the Smith is 4" or so and better adjustable sights.
> 
> I am quite giddy with this purchase.
> 
> Still have to take the hammer, trigger and cylinder release button out to clean the plating off of it.  That is on the to do list today or tomorrow.  Will slick up the moving parts inside also.
> 
> And if the webpage I referenced is correct, this gun was made the same year I was born.  What are the chances of that?
> 
> 38 special by the way.
> View attachment 1155914View attachment 1155915
> 
> Rosewood




Heck of a cleanup result.


Sweet wheelgun.


----------



## rosewood

Hit the pawn shops at lunch.  Found a new set of Hogues for $21.95 no tax and 2 speed loaders for $4 each.  

5 years ago, I wouldn't have even considered buying this gun, but taste change.

Rosewood


----------



## HughW2

Figured I needed one of those high caliber 9mms Brandon was talking about.


----------



## Brim Hat

I bought one of those 365's about 2 months ago. It shoots and carries nice. You will like it


----------



## rosewood

All done, save the front sight insert.

Rosewood


----------



## bullethead

rosewood said:


> All done, save the front sight insert.
> 
> RosewoodView attachment 1156108View attachment 1156109View attachment 1156110View attachment 1156111


What are you using to clean it up with?


----------



## Dub

HughW2 said:


> Figured I needed one of those high caliber 9mms Brandon was talking about.View attachment 1156006




Great addition.

I am very, very pleased with the performance of my P365.


I am able to pocket carry it in front pockets in same DeSantis Superfly holster that I carry a J-frame lightweight.

Better sights, better trigger, better handling, 2-3 times the capacity and super fast reloads.

Excellent carry gun or back up.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> All done, save the front sight insert.
> 
> RosewoodView attachment 1156108View attachment 1156109View attachment 1156110View attachment 1156111









Looking great !!!!!!!!!








bullethead said:


> What are you using to clean it up with?









I'm thinking he used some of that Harry Potter wand trickery.....that and some elbow grease.


Awesome results.


----------



## Dub

Didn't buy a gun today.....but did get some glass on the way for a couple range-fun  rifles.  Hoping they track well and hold up. 


30% off & free shipping

https://www.arkenopticsusa.com

Both 34mm tubes. 

Both MIL reticle & turrets.

One is  4-16x50mm.   The other is 6-24x50mm.
















EDIT:


Here and ready.

Shipped quickly.


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> What are you using to clean it up with?


Some came off with my thumb.  Used polish cloth, mothers polish,flitz, and some steel wool.  Lots of elbow grease.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Didn't buy a gun today.....but did get some glass on the way for a couple range-fun  rifles.  Hoping they track well and hold up.
> 
> 
> 30% off & free shipping
> 
> https://www.arkenopticsusa.com
> 
> Both 34mm tubes.
> 
> Both MIL reticle & turrets.
> 
> One is  4-16x50mm.   The other is 6-24x50mm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156126
> View attachment 1156130
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156128
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156127View attachment 1156129


What are you putting them on?


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> What are you putting them on?




One on a bull-barreled rimfire.

The other is either going on a .30'06 or a .223 bolt action....both will be range fun.  A .223 won't break the bank to shoot.


Have one of their EP5's on backorder that'll be going on a 6.5G.


----------



## ssramage

HughW2 said:


> Figured I needed one of those high caliber 9mms Brandon was talking about.View attachment 1156006



I went and test held several of those yesterday. For my hands, the 365x seems to be the ticket. My only problem is my local prices are all over the place on them, like $100 spread. Academy is the cheapest but I absolutely hate buying guns there. It's a miserable process.


----------



## TL60

I was doing a bad thing a few weeks ago and pursuing GunBrokers on my phone before falling asleep. Put what I considered very low max bids on 3 revolvers.... and promptly forgot.... The auctions ended on Labor day and most folks were out having a good ol time... and not bidding. Yep, won all 3! Mad money fund is wiped for the foreseeable future! 

All 3 were in much better condition than expected. The .44 literally looks like the only shot was the test round! 3 screw Blackhawk convertible ('69-'70) has holster wear and a few dings on the grips, otherwise tight as can be, bore is flawless,  9mm cylinder never used.  Wrangler is pristine (Didn't even want one, can't remember why I bid on it lol) 

My FFL guy offered me my money plus 25% lol  Not!
Happy me, my addiction is fed for a bit... mebbe..


----------



## Big7

No. But the day ain't over yet. ?

The UPS Man brought my Big7 home today.
Had to send it in because my dumb butt sister LOST, yes lost the bolt.

They won't ship just a bolt to even a licensed Gunsmith- much less an ordinary Joe.

Papers say everything has been checked and brought back to factory specifications. It was already flawless but I'll take it.

They even gave it a good scrubbing, it didn't need that either but I'll take it. They even sent me a new box specifically for the M77 MII so that's good.

I'm happy as a clam right now.
That's my BABY for sure.

I think while I'm feeling a bit industriousness at the moment, I'm prolly going to jewel the bolt and cocking knob.

Then, I either got to put the scope that was on it back- or might get one of them fancy one's for fun.

Anyway, I'm as happy as a pig in the sunshine.


----------



## Big7

I know. My phone camera sucks. ?
She's a beauty. Trust me.


----------



## bullgator

Big7 said:


> No. But the day ain't over yet. ?
> 
> The UPS Man brought my Big7 home today.
> Had to send it in because my dumb butt sister LOST, yes lost the bolt.
> 
> They won't ship just a bolt to even a licensed Gunsmith- much less an ordinary Joe.
> 
> Papers say everything has been checked and brought back to factory specifications. It was already flawless but I'll take it.
> 
> They even gave it a good scrubbing, it didn't need that either but I'll take it. They even sent me a new box specifically for the M77 MII so that's good.
> 
> I'm happy as a clam right now.
> That's my BABY for sure.
> 
> I think while I'm feeling a bit industriousness at the moment, I'm prolly going to jewel the bolt and cocking knob.
> 
> Then, I either got to put the scope that was on it back- or might get one of them fancy one's for fun.
> 
> Anyway, I'm as happy as a pig in the sunshine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156886View attachment 1156887View attachment 1156888View attachment 1156889


You know what this means…………you’ll find the bolt real soon.


----------



## Big7

bullgator said:


> You know what this means…………you’ll find the bolt real soon.


Yeah...
But, my dumb but sister messed that one and 2 more up that were in various stages of build.
A .22 I'm probably not going to scrounge up parts for. Call that one a loss.

The most egregious screw up was a Savage bolt action carbine in 30- 30 Winchester. I had it completely refinished to better than new and just hadn't put it back together.

That thing was a work of art. Literally.

I did the metal and blue printed the action to OCD level perfection and my late Father did the wood with just tru or tongue oil- whichever one is the best. No stain, no nothing. Just sanding blocks, sandpaper and super- fine un'oiled steel wool.
You could comb your hair in that finish.

I will either find parts or buy a "parts gun" to rob but that one WILL get fixed.
?


----------



## bullgator

Big7 said:


> Yeah...
> But, my dumb but sister messed that one and 2 more up that were in various stages of build.
> A .22 I'm probably not going to scrounge up parts for. Call that one a loss.
> 
> The most egregious screw up was a Savage bolt action carbine in 30- 30 Winchester. I had it completely refinished to better than new and just hadn't put it back together.
> 
> That thing was a work of art. Literally.
> 
> I did the metal and blue printed the action to OCD level perfection and my late Father did the wood with just tru or tongue oil- whichever one is the best. No stain, no nothing. Just sanding blocks, sandpaper and super- fine un'oiled steel wool.
> You could comb your hair in that finish.
> 
> I will either find parts or buy a "parts gun" to rob but that one WILL get fixed.
> ?


Sounds like a Savage 340 and you just might find the parts need online.


----------



## Big7

bullgator said:


> Sounds like a Savage 340 and you just might find the parts need online.


Yep. It's a Savage 340 and you would have to see it.
A pic wouldn't do it justice.

I need EVERYTHING!

All I have is the stock my Daddy refinished and the barreled action I did. That's it.
Not so much as a screw.


----------



## bullgator

Big7 said:


> Yep. It's a Savage 340 and you would have to see it.
> A pic wouldn't do it justice.
> 
> I need EVERYTHING!
> 
> All I have is the stock my Daddy refinished and the barreled action I did. That's it.
> Not so much as a screw.


Did you try Gun Part Corp.


----------



## Big7

bullgator said:


> Did you try Gun Part Corp.


No. Never heard of them but I will definitely hit them up.

Thanks for the reply. ?


----------



## bullgator

Big7 said:


> No. Never heard of them but I will definitely hit them up.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. ?


Aka Numrich.


----------



## rosewood

Big7 said:


> No. Never heard of them but I will definitely hit them up.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. ?


Springfield 840 is same gun if that helps any.


----------



## Jester896

Big7 said:


> They won't ship just a bolt to even a licensed Gunsmith- much less an ordinary Joe.



needed to make sure it was properly headspaced


----------



## John Cooper

Bought a Rock Island Armory BBR 3.10 yesterday, they had a Kimber on consignment that I really wanted I just didn't have the cash on me at the time. 

Already reached out to Smoke Wagon Leathers for a custom holster.  

It's riding in a holster I picked up for, the now defunct (thanks Remington) Para Ordnance Warthog that I used to own.


----------



## Big7

Yeah.. I know. They have to CY (BUTT) ?

I was in Tool and Die better part of 40 years.
I got every measuring tool known to man including instruments that can read as small as 50,000,000ths of an inch. And no. That was not a typo. Fifty millionths. .0000050"

They have no way of knowing that, obviously.
I don't see why they can't ship to a licensed Gunsmith.. But oh well.

Pretty sure they just charged me for the bolt and as tight as Ruger tolerances are, I'd bet it was a drop in and check type deal.

Ruger customer service is unparalleled, IMO.
My dumb butt sister lost the bolt. Not Ruger's fault.

I messed up a GP-100. TOTALLY MY FAULT.
Sent it back, they messed with it a little and sent it back. No charge. They even paid shipping both ways. Still not up to my OCD standards.

Sent it back. They sent me a brand new identical pistol, new cardboard box, new fitted plastic flip top case. Factory new, just like buying it at the store. Paid shipping both ways. Emphasis on I MESSED IT UP. TOTALLY 100% MY FAULT.
I have never had a Ruger fail except the one time that was MY FAULT. Lucky it was a Ruger. If not, It probably would have been bad. Really bad.

They replaced it- no questions asked.
They told me the gun had to be destroyed, the serial number recorded, blah, blah, blah. I asked if I could keep the beautiful Rosewood grips. No. The whole thing went to the grinder. I wouldn't have minded keeping the barrel too..
?


Jester896 said:


> needed to make sure it was properly headspaced


----------



## Big7

Jester896 said:


> needed to make sure it was properly headspaced


Ironically, the turn around time was so fast, I called a day or two later to ask if they could give me the actual headspace measurement number, but it had already shipped.

No biggie. I can check it easy. ?


----------



## John Cooper

Here is the BBR 3.10, pardon the holster it was purchased off ebay. It's OK but not a Smokewagon leathers for sure.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Picked this up Sunday, a new in box Remington Model Seven Synthetic in 308 Winchester.  "Needed" a lightweight rifle for the mountains.  Ordered a DNZ one piece mount and a Timney trigger for it.  Have a Leupold VX-I 2-7 x 33 matte duplex scope already to install.


----------



## drhunter1

Technically, I just don’t have it yet.


----------



## FlipKing

Picked up my first AR15 today. I've owned many AR10s but never a 15. Shield Arm Elite with a folding lower. Hopefully taking it out to play tomorrow.


----------



## Dub

FlipKing said:


> Picked up my first AR15 today. I've owned many AR10s but never a 15. Shield Arm Elite with a folding lower. Hopefully taking it out to play tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1158268View attachment 1158270





Wow.....coming from the world of AR-10 you are probably loving the reduced heft and compactness of the folding stock.


Then again.....judging from that pic.....you are used to toting large bags of dog food. 



Looking forward to hearing your range report.


----------



## FlipKing

Dub said:


> Wow.....coming from the world of AR-10 you are probably loving the reduced heft and compactness of the folding stock.
> 
> 
> Then again.....judging from that pic.....you are used to toting large bags of dog food.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your range report.



That one is actually mom's dog. Lol We do have a 70lb doodle though, so yes on the dog food.

My current savage msr 10 is right at 11lbs I think. I haven't weighed this one yet. It is a different though. I've had the aimpoint for a while now, but it's never had a full time home til now. Goal for this rifle was small, compact, light but quality.


----------



## FlipKing

Short turn around lol


----------



## Big7

Dub said:


> Didn't buy a gun today.....but did get some glass on the way for a couple range-fun  rifles.  Hoping they track well and hold up.
> 
> 
> 30% off & free shipping
> 
> https://www.arkenopticsusa.com
> 
> Both 34mm tubes.
> 
> Both MIL reticle & turrets.
> 
> One is  4-16x50mm.   The other is 6-24x50mm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156126
> View attachment 1156130
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156128
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156127View attachment 1156129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Here and ready.
> 
> Shipped quickly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1156727
> 
> View attachment 1156728


You just can't hide MONEY ? ?


----------



## Dub

FlipKing said:


> Short turn around lol
> View attachment 1158401


----------



## Dub

Big7 said:


> You just can't hide MONEY ? ?




     Had to....they were rolling 'em out at 30% off, free shipping plus threw in a pile  of rings, scope covers, throw levers and other swag.     


You are prolly gonna cuss me when you see what one of them is going on....or more specifically...*how* it's going on there.   I'll post up some pics when I get to it.  Gotta make a run to the store and grab some Locktite first.


----------



## pacecars

Paid off a layaway today


----------



## rmp

It’s not that simple. You can’t leave folks hanging.


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> Paid off a layaway today


Pics or it didn't happen..


----------



## pacecars

rosewood said:


> Pics or it didn't happen..



It is being shipped. Pics to follow


----------



## pacecars




----------



## pacecars

also sent off the .50 Ruger frame to Chig’s for some Desert Ironwood grips


----------



## Dub

You got it going on @pacecars 

Awesomeness


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I am trying like heck to find a Henry BB X model in 44 mag......


----------



## JustUs4All

Didn't buy anything today but told my source to be on the lookout for a couple.


----------



## JustUs4All

FlipKing said:


> Picked up my first AR15 today. I've owned many AR10s but never a 15. Shield Arm Elite with a folding lower. Hopefully taking it out to play tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1158268View attachment 1158270



Is that a Poodle or a Doodle?  Folks that don't know better think that all Poodles are wussy dogs.  LOL


----------



## rosewood

JustUs4All said:


> all
> 
> Is that a Poodle or a Doodle?  Folks that don't know better think that all Poodles are wussy dogs.  LOL


They are bred to hunt, but some sassy ladies seem to think they are prissy dogs so they buy them for that.


----------



## JustUs4All

If you can find a standard bred in a hunting line they are fine water dogs but if you show up with the standard Poodle cut on him there will be no end to the ragging right up to the point where he starts working.  LOL


----------



## FlipKing

JustUs4All said:


> all
> 
> Is that a Poodle or a Doodle?  Folks that don't know better think that all Poodles are wussy dogs.  LOL



The one in the picture is a 40lb poodle, my mom's dog...and my dogs mom. Lol I have a 70lb Doodle that has paws like a grizzly. He just brought me a chipmunk yesterday...still alive, fully in his mouth lol.


----------



## rmp

pacecars said:


> View attachment 1159186


I really need to get by there sometime. I’ve hunted near Freedom a few times.


----------



## Dub

rmp said:


> I really need to get by there sometime. I’ve hunted near Freedom a few times.




It looks like some beautiful land.



They certainly make an exceptional gun. 

Tight tolerances and perfectly finished.

Can't wait to see his range reports.


----------



## Jester896

pacecars said:


> also sent off the .50 Ruger frame to Chig’s for some Desert Ironwood grips



there is something mesmerizing about Presentation Grade Desert Ironwood grips


----------



## SC Hunter

I bought another ruger 10-22 this morning. Their good little guns and the baby in the family (literal baby at 4 months) will want to shoot one day and it will be his. I ordered some more 10 round and 25 round magazines off the interweb a few minutes ago to put up in the safe as well.


----------



## pacecars

Jester896 said:


> there is something mesmerizing about Presentation Grade Desert Ironwood grips
> View attachment 1159369


Desert Ironwood is now my favorite grip material. Here is a set Chig’s did for my FA .454 Casull and a pic of a Hank Hammond knife


----------



## Dub

Wilson Wednesday 

 X-Tac Elite arrived today, order was placed 13 months ago.


----------



## Dub

Not sure which grips I'm gonna run for now......


----------



## John Cooper

Wow!!!! Brother that is one sharp pistola!!!!!!!


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> Not sure which grips I'm gonna run for now......



The brown ones...


----------



## Dub

John Cooper said:


> Wow!!!! Brother that is one sharp pistola!!!!!!!



Thank you.   

I'm afraid it is among the last .38 Supers WC is making.  They dropped the chambering a couple years back.  I was fortunate that my dealer had a couple barrels reserved for his builds. 

It's a modern take on the 1911 in a classic cartridge.  Some would say it's too modern looking.   

I found out how much I liked that track pattern on my EDC X9....no matter how much gun oil, rain or sweat is on it it anchors in hand really well once grip pressure is applied.   Allows for running smoother grips that I find more comfortable for IWB carry. 

I'm planning on shooting it a ton and carrying it often. 

DLC should hold up well in carry conditions.  Not as good looking as a blued finish....but I think everything looks better in blue.  







Railroader said:


> The brown ones...





No doubt about it they are more aggressive than the black starburst.    Will have to see what is more comfortable when carrying.





HD28 said:


> Got my first AR this week.





Hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


Wehn I finally got my first....my only thoughts were why did I wait so long.  Super fun to shoot,


----------



## killerv

I picked up one of those leo/govt bushmasters that have been coming out, gave it a rattlecan job


----------



## pacecars

Happiness is a nice blue box


----------



## Dub

Layaway started on a gun that I've been watching....price dropped & I jumped.




Gonna skip haircuts until it's paid off....should have enough growth to rock a man bun.




Skraight up hetro, though.    None of that Brokeback stuff 'round here.



Just a bid dude shooting a small cartridge.     I should be ashamed and all that.....but truth is I suck with a rifle.   Maybe the diminutive fodder will help.



May become ninja sniper by the time John Wick IV arrives.....


----------



## Jester896

My LGS has one of the new Remingtons in stock with a heavy barrel and a green Hogue stock...can't remember if it is threaded or not.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> My LGS has one of the new Remingtons in stock with a heavy barrel and a green Hogue stock...can't remember if it is threaded or not.



I'm not sure how much I'll like the swept back grip angle on this one.....may see if there is some type of spacer/filler/adapter that will fit on front to grip to square it up.

The cheek riser, lop and bedding block look promising.

1:8 w/ 5R rifling

Will evaluate the bang switch....see how it goes.  You know what's likely to happen there, though. 


Gives me a 2nd rifle in  6.5MB......may come in handy when I'm waging war on steel targets and the barrel gets hot on the first 'un.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I'm not sure how much I'll like the swept back grip angle on this one.....may see if there is some type of spacer/filler/adapter that will fit on front to grip to square it up.


On the MagPul hunter?  That is what I have on my .260 hunting rifle but I may have changed the cheek rest. I recently changed the trigger from a Rifle Basix to TT I think too....just don't remember which ones I change at the moment for some odd reason

I do know I changed the BM from BDL to MagPul so I could used those long Barnes bullets so I wouldn't have to single feed it.


----------



## frankwright

I bought a Sig P320 XCompact in 9mm. 
Second Sig I have ever owned. Online sale so it will be next week before I get it.


----------



## FlipKing

Dub said:


> Layaway started on a gun that I've been watching....price dropped & I jumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna skip haircuts until it's paid off....should have enough growth to rock a man bun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skraight up hetro, though.    None of that Brokeback stuff 'round here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bid dude shooting a small cartridge.     I should be ashamed and all that.....but truth is I suck with a rifle.   Maybe the diminutive fodder will help.
> 
> 
> 
> May become ninja sniper by the time John Wick IV arrives.....




You'll like it. Unfortunately what I consider the best target round...140 Hornady...are hard to find and expensive.  Stock up if you find them. Keep an eye on Spark Munitions. Good ammo if the ever put more out. Lol


Edit- https://www.texasammunition.com/product-p/r-hdy-65-140-eld-m.htm


----------



## Kowtown

I bought a 22-250 Ruger American today.


----------



## Jester896

Kowtown said:


> I bought a 22-250 Ruger All American today.



when it gets a little hotter we will have to get in your shad and shoot .22-250s.  Do you have brass?


----------



## transfixer

Not a complete gun,  but ordered a RMR cut PSA Dagger slide this afternoon,  I'll put it with the P80 compact kit I ordered the other day when they both come in,,   I knew I was going to do it,,  smdh    my cash stash is never going to recover if I keep this up !   lol


----------



## FlipKing

transfixer said:


> Not a complete gun,  but ordered a RMR cut PSA Dagger slide this afternoon,  I'll put it with the P80 compact kit I ordered the other day when they both come in,,   I knew I was going to do it,,  smdh    my cash stash is never going to recover if I keep this up !   lol



I know the feeling. I want a dagger for a truck gun....but after a MR920, a Premium AR, and a Benchmade Infidel in the past 2 months, I gotta wait..lol


----------



## transfixer

FlipKing said:


> I know the feeling. I want a dagger for a truck gun....but after a MR920, a Premium AR, and a Benchmade Infidel in the past 2 months, I gotta wait..lol



   I don't even need or have a use for another 9mm, but I don't have one with an RMR cut,  and they had this slide on sale this weekend,  and I'd already bought the compact P80 kit just because,,   well just because Biden doesn't want me to have it,, or the other two kits I've already bought,,  I'm hoping I don't see a complete slide for a Gen3 17 or 34 anytime soon,,  cause if I do I'll be tempted to buy it to go with one of the other kits,,    oh well !


----------



## FlipKing

That's why I got my AR and 1000 rounds of green tip. Lol Wanted to get one before the dems figured out a tax, ban, etc.


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I bought a Sig P320 XCompact in 9mm.
> Second Sig I have ever owned. Online sale so it will be next week before I get it.





Sweet.   

Pistol offerings keep getting better and better.    Right outa the box that one will have a great trigger and is optics ready whenever you are.   






Kowtown said:


> I bought a 22-250 Ruger All American today.




Great looking gun...that thing is gonna send 'em lightning fast. 






transfixer said:


> Not a complete gun,  but ordered a RMR cut PSA Dagger slide this afternoon,  I'll put it with the P80 compact kit I ordered the other day when they both come in,,   I knew I was going to do it,,  smdh    my cash stash is never going to recover if I keep this up !   lol




That's gonna be a nice setup.    

Please post up some range reports once you have her up and running. 


The gun funds.....man....I can only say this....I understand the burn all too well. 

I gotta get on the ramen noodles for a while and recover from the sting, too. 




It's worth it on range day and/or hopefully in the woods.


----------



## Dub

FlipKing said:


> That's why I got my AR and 1000 rounds of green tip. Lol Wanted to get one before the dems figured out a tax, ban, etc.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Gonna skip haircuts until it's paid off....should have enough growth to rock a man bun.



quit shaving too...might get outta hock sooner...
Does that rifle have the MagPul Hunter or the MagPul Chassis?


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> quit shaving too...might get outta hock sooner...
> Does that rifle have the MagPul Hunter or the MagPul Chassis?






Beard grows fast....maybe I can give it two months and sell it to a bald guy who wants a hair piece 



M700 Magpul (black) Hunter 6.5MB

It has the bottom config for mags.

22" heavy barrel (threaded)

cerakoted barrel & action


Stock has a bedding block-reinforcement "carriage" (pic below)









EDIT:cellphone typing sux


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> when it gets a little hotter we will have to get in your shad and shoot .22-250s.  Do you have brass?



If it get any hotter the brass is gonna melt.


I do...


----------



## rosewood

FlipKing said:


> I know the feeling. I want a dagger for a truck gun....but after a MR920, a Premium AR, and a Benchmade Infidel in the past 2 months, I gotta wait..lol


Gotsa pace yo self..

If u can't pay cash, you don't need it is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Big7

Yessssssss I did buy one today.

A beat up 7X57 Chilean Mauser.
The throat and crown looked pretty good. I can fix those old military rifles if I do get to toot my own horn a little.
?

But yeah.. I can make that into a good shooter and that 7X57 is a very accurate cartridge. A lot of folks put that one right at the top of the heap.

And... I got about 5 boxes of store bought ammo that would cost nowadays n more than I paid for the rifle. Literally. I gave $99.00 + tax.

To top that off, N E E D E D to buy something to shoot that ammo with and.... I got a barreled action in a lot better shape somewhere. My luck, I prolly lost it or threw it away.


If I can get the bolt to head space in both actions, that would be real good.

No pic yet. It's in my van. I'll have to make that one "blend in" next time I get a few out. 
(if you know what I mean) ?

Even if it was only 99 dollars, I'll catch heck for buying ANOTHER gun so this will be on the down low until I can get it in the regular arsenal.
I might break down and actually count them- one day.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Beard grows fast....maybe I can give it two months and sell it to a bald guy who wants a hair piece
> 
> 
> 
> M700 Magpul (black) Hunter 6.5MB
> 
> It has the bottom config for mags.
> 
> 22" heavy barrel (threaded)
> 
> cerakoted barrel & action
> 
> 
> Stock has a bedding block-reinforcement "carriage" (pic below)



the angle doesn't feel much different to me than a standard hunting stock.  It may look exaggerated with the flat bag bottom and coming all the way down to the bottom.



Kowtown said:


> If it get any hotter the brass is gonna melt.


I'll try not to mix my Lapua up with yours


----------



## bullgator

frankwright said:


> I bought a Sig P320 XCompact in 9mm.
> Second Sig I have ever owned. Online sale so it will be next week before I get it.


You’ll really like it. I have the exact same one. The x-ray sights are probably as good as any factory sights out there.


----------



## FlipKing

rosewood said:


> Gotsa pace yo self..
> 
> If u can't pay cash, you don't need it is a good rule of thumb.



100% if I was buying on credit I'd keep goingA ?? I've sold a few things as well to compensate.


----------



## Robert28

bullgator said:


> You’ll really like it. I have the exact same one. The x-ray sights are probably as good as any factory sights out there.


I gotta send my old P229 into Sig to have them go over it and upgrade the sights to x-ray. They’ll go over your gun and upgrade anything it needs, add sights, all for a very reasonable price. Just haven’t gotten around to sending it off yet.


----------



## Big7

The back story is in post # 12.

Got to sneak it out of the van today and get her eyeballed good.
?

She ain't pretty.... Yet.
ima' fix that baby up good. To what extent depends on how it groups after a good scrubbing.
If it's a shooter, it will get the "treatment" and I've done a few, along with some Mosin Nagants.

If it ain't a shooter, I'll clean it up and fix it good enough to hunt with or cut it down and make it a truck gun.

Them Mausers usually clean up and shoot good.
And... Yes.. It did come from the gun store disguised as a pawn shop with that fancy sling.


----------



## Railroader

frankwright said:


> I bought a Sig P320 XCompact in 9mm.
> Second Sig I have ever owned. Online sale so it will be next week before I get it.



You are gonna enjoy that thing thoroughly...I am a 30 year Glock guy, but I REALLY like shooting my 320XC!

The Sig is just "nicer"...


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Gotsa pace yo self..
> 
> If u can't pay cash, you don't need it is a good rule of thumb.










You are right, of course.......but sometimes you'll see something in stock and know it'll be gone the second you walk away and you don't know how ya made it this long without it and it's just gotta be got.


----------



## transfixer

[QUOTE="
You are right, of course.......but sometimes you'll see something in stock and know it'll be gone the second you walk away [/QUOTE]

I had ordered a p80 compact frame a few days ago,  found them on a site for 99$,  got it today in the mail,  since I had ordered a Dagger slide to use on this frame,  I thought I'd go ahead and pick up another one so I could convert my Gen4 mdl 23 at some point,,  wrong !   they're already sold out !   I can still find them elsewhere , but for a good bit more than $99


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> View attachment 1161197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, of course.......but sometimes you'll see something in stock and know it'll be gone the second you walk away and you don't know how ya made it this long without it and it's just gotta be got.


Dub, I’ve got real suspicion that you have no idea what the term “pace yourself” even means.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Dub, I’ve got real suspicion that you have no idea what the term “pace yourself” even means.






 



I've paced when I had to.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> I've paced when I had to.



I always “Pace” myself?


----------



## Jester896

pacecars said:


> I always “Pace” myself?


yep.. you da pack leader


----------



## pacecars

One of the nice thing about ordering Shilohs, Wilsons, Freedom Arms and sending guns to custom makers is it is a lot like layaway!


----------



## Dub

Picked up a gun I ordered a couple months ago....when it appeared that an all-out assault on AR's was about to steamroll again.

UPS delivered it safely to my FFL yesterday. Swung by there a few minutes ago and grabbed it before the Brandon Admin Idiot Squad swooped in and tried to lay claim.  

Those fool got another thing coming if they think they'll take what I buy with my hard earned dollars.   Way too much overreach in evidence with this admin.  


Running our economy into the ground....we are all gonna need our guns to hunt for main food sources.






















pacecars said:


> One of the nice thing about ordering Shilohs, Wilsons, Freedom Arms and sending guns to custom makers is it is a lot like layaway!




Exactly.     $500 down and the entire build time to pay it off.  

Wilson Combat, Nighthawk and Alchemy Custom Weaponry are running a year and a half on handguns.  Les Baer is well under that.


----------



## Jester896

Hope you are able to find some of those Speer 90gr TNT varmint bullets...looks like they shoot pretty good


----------



## pacecars

I do love a Wilson AR. Pig killer extraordinaire 6.8 SPCII


----------



## Kowtown

Yes I did.

Found that little Ruger 38 that I've been looking for;


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Found that little Ruger 38 that I've been looking for;View attachment 1162466




Heck yeah.

There is something that is "just right" about a 3" wheelgun.


----------



## bullgator

Kowtown said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Found that little Ruger 38 that I've been looking for;View attachment 1162466


I have the litter mate. You’ll like it.


----------



## Kowtown

I'm gonna have to slow my roll here, People be thinkin I got Dub or Jester money...


----------



## bullgator

Kowtown said:


> I'm gonna have to slow my roll here, People be thinkin I got Dub or Jester money...


Nope, that’s a two man race and the rest of us have taken a seat in the stands.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## Kowtown

bullgator said:


> Nope, that’s a two man race and the rest of us have taken a seat in the stands.



Yeah-but we get to watch....


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> Yeah-but we get to watch....










My only race is to get my gear squared before retirement days arrive.   
Fixed budget then likely won't allow for new guns, glass and such.


----------



## Hoss

Dub said:


>



Looks a bit light.


----------



## GregoryB.

Dub said:


> My only race is to get my gear squared before retirement days arrive.
> Fixed budget then likely won't allow for new guns, glass and such.


I have purchased 90% of my guns since I Retired.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> My only race is to get my gear squared before retirement days arrive.
> Fixed budget then likely won't allow for new guns, glass and such.



Well poo! I just retired so I ain’t even going to try to keep up


----------



## rmp

When I grow up, I want to be like Dub or Pacecars.


----------



## SC Hunter

When I grow up I want a stable of nice guns with several nice deer rifles. I want to shoot anytime I want to walk out back to the range and I wanna live worry free. I just hope I get to see my kids grow up and hide bullets for them to find when I'm dead and gone.


----------



## Jester896

I can't imagine what my kids will find...heck I wish I could find it


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I can't imagine what my kids will find...heck I wish I could find it


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> I have purchased 90% of my guns since I Retired.


Too much time to shop..


----------



## GregoryB.

rosewood said:


> Too much time to shop..


I agree. I use to spend several hours every morning searching web sites for new listings while I drank a pot of coffee. Wasn’t buying cheap plastic guns either.


----------



## bullgator

I didn’t buy a gun, but I did get a new trigger. I learned about the sale on TriggerTech at OP on this forum Independence Day weekend. I ordered it and it got here today. I installed it into my PSA braced pistol 300 BO (I know, what a waste) and fired a few rounds suppressed out back. I’m really loving it!  The reset and over travel are ridiculously short and sweet.


----------



## pacecars

Trying to! Gotta wait 3 days for the auction to end to find out. So tired of the waiting to the last moment crap. I just put in what I am willing to pay and leave it alone


----------



## pacecars

rmp said:


> When I grow up, I want to be like Dub or Pacecars.



My wife tells me I haven’t grown up yet


----------



## Stroker

Darkhorse said:


> The name is SUPER Blackhawk Dub and don't you forget it!
> Mine was also made when Elmer Keith and Bill Ruger were still with us. The blueing is indeed deeper and the metal more finely polished than most of my blued guns. I use to carry it a lot and it was often soaked with sweat, even so the blueing has held up well and so has the polish.
> I bought mine in 1979, after work one day we rode to Dorn's in Macon. They didn't have one but the man said a shipment was due in tomorrow. The price was $97.50, plus he had one safari land lefthand holster that he sweetened the pot with. So I bought it right then and made sure I had a good sales receipt. The next day we went back after work, this time the owner was behind the counter.
> I said "I bought a new SBH yesterday and I've come to pick it up." So he brought it out new in the box and looked at my receipt. "The price has gone up" he said. "It is now $125. and the holster is $25.00.
> "I have a sales receipt I said".
> "And the price is wrong he said."
> "My receipt says Paid in Full." I said.
> "And it's wrong" he said with an edge to his voice.
> "It says paid in full" I said. "Please give me my pistol now."
> I swear smoke came out his ears but he handed my pistol over and started mumbling. By the time I got to the door he was shouting at my back about the price and me getting a free holster. I could still hear him out on the sidewalk.
> 
> If you side carry it while deer hunting be carefull if you sling your rifle on the same side as the pistol because the non slip diamond pattern on the hammer will surely dent your rifle. I found it better to carry the SBH in a shoulder holster under my jacket.


Bill Dorn.


----------



## pacecars

Well I will know in 13 hours if I am buying a new gun, still winning


----------



## GregoryB.

pacecars said:


> Well I will know in 13 hours if I am buying a new gun, still winning


let us know what you are bidding on so we can jack up the price and help you spend your money.


----------



## pacecars

My luck you would out bid me and you might end up buying a gun you don’t want


----------



## pacecars

I might have bought two today depending on my auction bid. Got offered the top one and jumped on it. John Linebaugh in .500 Linebaugh


----------



## pacecars

Well I now will have two .500 Linebaugh chambered guns. I won the auction for this one by David Clements


----------



## pacecars

I think I might be done for a while. Your turn Dub?


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I think I might be done for a while. Your turn Dub?




I'm tapped out, brother.


Tapped slap out.


Working some overtime today and next week, though.   Gotta put down my coffee mug and go get ready.

Paying bills and making gun money. 


Getting my greenbacks lined up and ready to be sent to the smith whose had  my  Colt S70 .38 Super in his safe for the last 15 month....waiting for a spot on his books to open up and the build to start.

Haven't kitted it yet but planning on taking the S70 and fitting a carry contour beavertail, ring hammer, Heinie sights (gold bead front-ledge rear), Kart barrel, Harrison or EGW internals, undecided on magwell but I'm really liking the round butt version from Wilson. Probably do some ball cuts and clean up the lines, polish the flats and full DLC finish on the entire gun.


He already has a set of grips he's holding for me and I'll be sending him a set of stags, too.  He'll install his medallions in both.


----------



## deerslayer357

Bought a S&W model 657 ‘Lew horton’ 3” today.  Waiting anxiously for it to get here.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> I'm tapped out, brother.
> 
> 
> Tapped slap out.
> 
> 
> Working some overtime today and next week, though.   Gotta put down my coffee mug and go get ready.
> 
> Paying bills and making gun money.
> 
> 
> Getting my greenbacks lined up and ready to be sent to the smith whose had  my  Colt S70 .38 Super in his safe for the last 15 month....waiting for a spot on his books to open up and the build to start.
> 
> Haven't kitted it yet but planning on taking the S70 and fitting a carry contour beavertail, ring hammer, Heinie sights (gold bead front-ledge rear), Kart barrel, Harrison or EGW internals, undecided on magwell but I'm really liking the round butt version from Wilson. Probably do some ball cuts and clean up the lines, polish the flats and full DLC finish on the entire gun.
> 
> 
> He already has a set of grips he's holding for me and I'll be sending him a set of stags, too.  He'll install his medallions in both.


You know, if you spend less money on bling, you can spend more on actual guns. 

Rosewood


----------



## pacecars

rosewood said:


> You know, if you spend less money on bling, you can spend more on actual guns.
> 
> Rosewood



Gotta have grips at the least!


----------



## Railroader

rosewood said:


> You know, if you spend less money on bling, you can spend more on actual guns.
> 
> Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> You know, if you spend less money on bling, you can spend more on actual guns.
> 
> Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

@Dub is saving up for a TTI Sand Viper


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> @Dub is saving up for a TTI Sand Viper



Never heard of her…..will have to see what that is


----------



## Jester896

Please get the Trijicon and not the Holosun...just sayin


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> @Dub is saving up for a TTI Sand Viper


Now u have gone and dunit...


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Now u have gone and dunit...


My name is Jester...I am an enabler


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> @Dub is saving up for a TTI Sand Viper




Googled it.

I'm good.  


I'll mount a Trijicon RMR on a Nighthawk TRS-Comp with 126mm & 140mm magazines and call it a day. Sucker is crazy fast shooting.     It's already drawn the ire of RSO's more than once.   And it's still running irons....haven't mounted the RMR yet on the quick change plate.


I am really looking forward to loading up some light high velocity 9mm loads that'll utilize the compensator even better.  Then I'll have to find somewhere else to shoot....got let it eat.


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Bought a S&W model 657 ‘Lew horton’ 3” today.  Waiting anxiously for it to get here.





Heck yeah....   those 3" .wheeguns are mighty handy.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I'm good.



My exact words... when I saw the video of it in action...I did think you would get a kick outta it tho...the reset and 2# trigger pull did raise an eyebrow


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> @Dub is saving up for a TTI Sand Viper


I’m waiting on him to drop a pic of his new Cabot 1911. I hope he never gets into O/U shotguns. Perazzi would truly test the best of mens wallets. Heck, I think there’s a cover charge to visit their website.


----------



## Jester896

The Ultimate Bedside sure looks good!
Don't short sell the Krieghoffs


----------



## bullgator

Best I could do is a Caesar Guerini. It was nice but didn’t fit me worth a flip.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> My name is Jester...I am an enabler




We know...


----------



## pacecars

A Rigby Highland Stalker in 9.3x62mm is still on the bucket list. I guess if I hadn’t bought these two .500 Linebaughs I could have got one


----------



## SC Hunter

If @Dub were to really get into shotguns it would be impressive! hahaha Perazzi and Ceasar Guerini are super nice shotguns and about all I can afford. Saying that I shoot my stoeger 3020 really well and beat it to death at the same time.


----------



## Dub

No worries about me and shotguns.  I'm covered.

Have a 28" semi-auto duck gun-all purpose gun and a 28" pump for backup use to the semi-auto.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> Best I could do is a Caesar Guerini. It was nice but didn’t fit me worth a flip.



same here...they fit me and I have the card in my safe...just didn't go
my Beretta and Benellis work pretty darn good
I did have a love/hate relationship with a 30" 425 Sporting for a while


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> same here...they fit me and I have the card in my safe...just didn't go
> my Beretta and Benellis work pretty darn good
> I did have a love/hate relationship with a 30" 425 Sporting for a while


For some reason the Beretta o/u don’t fit at all. The CG wasn’t much better. I think the Italian guns are just that way for me, I see to much rib when I mount. I should have gone with a Browning, they seem to fall into a good spot when I blind mount one in a store.


----------



## pacecars

The Berettas don’t fit me either. The one O/U that fits me the best is the Ruger Red Label. If I can find a 28 ga that the owner doesn’t think has gold hidden in the butt I will buy it.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> For some reason the Beretta o/u don’t fit at all.



the LOP on mine has been changed to fit me better...still a work in progress.

I shot a Red Label 20 once at hand thrown birds and it was pretty nice...kind close to Ithaca/SKB

I have an itch for a 2 barrel set Silver Pigeon 20/28...


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> the LOP on mine has been changed to fit me better...still a work in progress.
> 
> I shot a Red Label 20 once at hand thrown birds and it was pretty nice...kind close to Ithaca/SKB
> 
> I have an itch for a 2 barrel set Silver Pigeon 20/28...


I picked up a Zoli once and it fit like it was made for me. Then the price tag told me it was made for someone else. 

I have a Silver Pigeon V in 28 ga.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## KarenSRoss

I just love my Glock 22.


ammo


----------



## Railroader

One of these days, I am gonna have to learn what all the "nice shotgun" hoopla and fluff is all about...

To me, they are just a tube to scatter bird shot with, and some are prettier than others.

Many years ago, a new guy moved into the neighborhood, and we became good friends.  He was a hunter and a shooter, but was not equipped for the south Georgia deer woods.

He sold a single shot 20 guage shotgun he didn't "need" anymore and bought hisself a very nice new deer rifle AND a new Yamaha Grizzly with a trailer.  

Towed it with a Lincoln Town Car!


----------



## rosewood

Railroader said:


> One of these days, I am gonna have to learn what all the "nice shotgun" hoopla and fluff is all about...
> 
> To me, they are just a tube to scatter bird shot with, and some are prettier than others.


I am with you on this.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

My buddy had to work on a new Krieghoff this weekend. A $12,000 gun he prayed he didn't scratch.  He was asked to change the sleeve on the bottom barrel that allows you to change the POI of the bottom barrel.  I have seen him work with the Brownings that professional shooters wear out in a short period of time.

Shooting birds during bird season isn't hard on a gun...2+ flats a week is.


----------



## bullgator

KarenSRoss said:


> I just love my Glock 22.


I hope it’s not an only child.


----------



## killerv

Jester896 said:


> My buddy had to work on a new Krieghoff this weekend. A $12,000 gun he prayed he didn't scratch.  He was asked to change the sleeve on the bottom barrel that allows you to change the POI of the bottom barrel.  I have seen him work with the Brownings that professional shooters wear out in a short period of time.
> 
> Shooting birds during bird season isn't hard on a gun...2+ flats a week is.



yep, my buddy has 3 beretta autos in the shop right now, they shoot atleast twice a week. The newer berettas are junk.


----------



## killerv

I figured I'd take a stab at one of those $299 optic ready, threaded psa daggers. Got one on the way. I had gotten rid of all my glocks, but picked up a ruger pcc which led me to having a bunch of 9mm glock mags now. Might as well have a pistol for them also.


----------



## Dub

killerv said:


> I figured I'd take a stab at one of those $299 optic ready, threaded psa daggers. Got one on the way. I had gotten rid of all my glocks, but picked up a ruger pcc which led me to having a bunch of 9mm glock mags now. Might as well have a pistol for them also.











Slowly been adding the Glock fun sticks while deciding which PCC to go with.


----------



## SC Hunter

killerv said:


> I figured I'd take a stab at one of those $299 optic ready, threaded psa daggers. Got one on the way. I had gotten rid of all my glocks, but picked up a ruger pcc which led me to having a bunch of 9mm glock mags now. Might as well have a pistol for them also.


Baby brother has one and it's a little small for his bear paws he calls hands. I like it and if his girlfriend quits liking it I'm buying it from him.


----------



## FlipKing

SC Hunter said:


> Baby brother has one and it's a little small for his bear paws he calls hands. I like it and if his girlfriend quits liking it I'm buying it from him.



I plan on getting 1-2 for back up guns. Same mags as G19.


----------



## rosewood

FlipKing said:


> I plan on getting 1-2 for back up guns. Same mags as G19.


They advertise to having a better grip angle.  I think they put some meat in and took some away in strategic locations on the grip to keep the mag angle the same and better emulate the perfect 1911 grip. 

I almost ordered one last week, but talked myself out of it, but may change my mind later.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

killerv said:


> yep, my buddy has 3 beretta autos in the shop right now, they shoot atleast twice a week. The newer berettas are junk.



I had an A300 Outlander for 1 round of Sporting Clays



rosewood said:


> I almost ordered one last week, but talked myself out of it, but may change my mind later.
> 
> Rosewood



Is that the one that kind resembles a SIG to me?


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I had an A300 Outlander for 1 round of Sporting Clays
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one that kind resembles a SIG to me?


Maybe, but it is just a Glock knockoff, most all parts are interchangeable.  PSA makes/sales them.

Rosewood


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I did not buy a new gun today but plan on running a couple new mags to take the edge off.

Fyi - it's not from not trying...... I'd buy a new henry big boy x model in 44 mag this second if i could find one.


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I did not buy a new gun today but plan on running a couple new mags to take the edge off.
> 
> Fyi - it's not from not trying...... I'd buy a new henry big boy x model in 44 mag this second if i could find one.




https://www.rkguns.com/henry-big-bo...July+2022&utm_content=2022-07-20+Special+Buys




I have zero experience or knowledge about "rkguns".    I just saw the listing on a 1911 forum I frequent.


EDIT:   Just saw that it is affiliated with Rural King.    I feel better about the listing now.


----------



## GregoryB.

The one time I ordered a gun from RK Guns they told me it would be about 4 weeks before they shipped it. Cancelled the order and went to Rural King down the street and had the store order it. Had it in a week.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> https://www.rkguns.com/henry-big-bo...July+2022&utm_content=2022-07-20+Special+Buys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero experience or knowledge about "rkguns".    I just saw the listing on a 1911 forum I frequent.
> 
> 
> EDIT:   Just saw that it is affiliated with Rural King.    I feel better about the listing now.




Thanks so much Dub.

I bought it right away.

Now the wait.


----------



## 660griz

Yes, I did. Once again, I was left unsupervised at Academy.


----------



## Dub

660griz said:


> Yes, I did. Once again, I was left unsupervised at Academy. View attachment 1165836




So much to like about that one.....same awesome Ruger Mark .22lr, yet with the 1911-styled grip & controls, threaded for suppressor, railed for optics......and finally at long last an *EASY TO TAKE DOWN* for cleaning.  Well done


----------



## 660griz

Dub said:


> So much to like about that one.....same awesome Ruger Mark .22lr, yet with the 1911-styled grip & controls, threaded for suppressor, railed for optics......and finally at long last an *EASY TO TAKE DOWN* for cleaning.  Well done


Exactly, I bought one for my daughter, years ago and you needed the manual every time you needed to take it down. I have a suppressor and looking at the Vortex Venom optic. This is my first 22 pistol. Hard to believe I have waited this long.
I have heard that with 22 pistols and a suppressor, you really don't have to worry about subsonic rounds. I will find out soon as I get the thread adapter.


----------



## Dub

660griz said:


> Exactly, I bought one for my daughter, years ago and you needed the manual every time you needed to take it down. I have a suppressor and looking at the Vortex Venom optic. This is my first 22 pistol. Hard to believe I have waited this long.



I share your late rimfire arrival.  At 53, I just bought my first 22lr rifle for myself.


----------



## rosewood

660griz said:


> Exactly, I bought one for my daughter, years ago and you needed the manual every time you needed to take it down. I have a suppressor and looking at the Vortex Venom optic. This is my first 22 pistol. Hard to believe I have waited this long.
> I have heard that with 22 pistols and a suppressor, you really don't have to worry about subsonic rounds. I will find out soon as I get the thread adapter.


True.

And "standard velocity" 22LRs are subsonic in long guns.  But for some reason, they sell "subsonic" 22 rounds for those folks that like paying a little extra. 

..and or flunked out of physics class...

Rosewood


----------



## pacecars

Started adding up the last few guns I have bought and scared myself. Bought a Ringler Custom Leather holster and a Barranti holster instead


----------



## Dutch

Yes I did. One I have been wanting and looking for a long time.

Colt 20" Ar-15 like the one I carried in the Army.


----------



## Mars

Picked up an M&P22 compact for the Mrs. She/we wanted a 22 pistol to get her more comfortable with handguns with hopes of upgrading to a more capable defense caliber.


----------



## mark-7mag

I’m going to be adding to this thread really soon. ITs been a while


----------



## deerslayer357

Bought it a week or two ago and posted in this thread- S&W 657 3” Lew horton 41 magnum.  Trigger is lighter than expected,  and will take some getting used to!


----------



## rosewood

rosewood said:


> Yes, I did.  Stopped in local pawn shop Saturday afternoon.  They had a gold plated S&W model 67 (no dash) for 299.95.  Gun locks up tight and was structurally sound.  Just had that awful plating that was wearing off.  They let me have it for $300 out the door.  So far, I have gotten almost all of the gold off of it and it looks like a real gun again.  Grips need some TLC, but probably gonna grab a set of Hogues to keep on it and then refinish the wood.
> 
> Took it to the range and at 10 yards, I was getting 1 hole groups with 2 different loads (when I done my part) I was testing for a Taurus model 85.  The Taurus can't touch the Smith in accuracy department, but the taurus does have a 2" barrel and the Smith is 4" or so and better adjustable sights.
> 
> I am quite giddy with this purchase.
> 
> Still have to take the hammer, trigger and cylinder release button out to clean the plating off of it.  That is on the to do list today or tomorrow.  Will slick up the moving parts inside also.
> 
> And if the webpage I referenced is correct, this gun was made the same year I was born.  What are the chances of that?
> 
> 38 special by the way.
> View attachment 1155914View attachment 1155915
> 
> Rosewood


Finally refinished grips.


----------



## frankwright

I did. After years of my LCP II being my constant companion in my pocket, I decided I liked 10+1 better than 6+1 so I bought the Ruger LCP Max.
It is so close in size and weight to the standard LCP it is not funny.

I took it to the range and put 50 rounds of JHP and FMJ through it. It shot great with no problems except it stings my trigger finger like crazy. I got to do something about that!


----------



## rosewood

I looked into getting one to replace my LCP for those days I don't want to carry on the hip, but seems like they were hard to find and pricey.  I may have to look into getting one again.

I really like the fact you can replace the sights.

Rosewood


----------



## mark-7mag

Why yes, yes I did. Been wanting to get another deer rifle for several years now. I went with the Tikka T3 in a 308 after several friends recommending it and reading all the reviews. I went ahead and had a Leupold mounted and bore sighted while I was there. I can’t wait to go sight it in.


----------



## fishfryer

No I didn’t but I’d be happy if I had. Single actions and lever gums are good for what ails you.


----------



## pacecars

Oops! I back slid! I figured I might as well build another .300 Blackout AR-15 pistol while I can and ordered some stuff from PSA


----------



## Adam5

I didn’t buy, but I traded. I decided that I was bored with the S&W Shield Plus that I’ve been carrying, so I traded it for S&W CSX.


----------



## pacecars

Picked this one up today


----------



## fishfryer

pacecars said:


> Picked this one up todayView attachment 1166454View attachment 1166455


What caliber?


----------



## menhadenman

Oh man I slipped up again. Shouldn’t have asked but the distributor had one the the T3X compact TAC models in 308. It’ll be in my hands next week. I got pulled into the fan club a couple years ago and it’s all true. Crazy accurate and silky smooth action. Will be good round for the kids when they grow out of the 223 and 6.5G. Plus I can get some miles out of it before then. 

Check that bad mamajama out

https://www.tikka.fi/rifles/tikka-t3x/t3x-compact-tactical-rifle


----------



## pacecars

fishfryer said:


> What caliber?


.500 Linebaugh


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Oh man I slipped up again. Shouldn’t have asked but the distributor had one the the T3X compact TAC models in 308. It’ll be in my hands next week. I got pulled into the fan club a couple years ago and it’s all true. Crazy accurate and silky smooth action. Will be good round for the kids when they grow out of the 223 and 6.5G. Plus I can get some miles out of it before then.
> 
> Check that bad mamajama out
> 
> https://www.tikka.fi/rifles/tikka-t3x/t3x-compact-tactical-rifle











I know it's gonna be accurate.


----------



## Dub

mark-7mag said:


> Why yes, yes I did. Been wanting to get another deer rifle for several years now. I went with the Tikka T3 in a 308 after several friends recommending it and reading all the reviews. I went ahead and had a Leupold mounted and bore sighted while I was there. I can’t wait to go sight it in. View attachment 1166237View attachment 1166238





If that isn't a great deer rifle....then I don't know what one is. 


Please update us on the upcoming range sessions.



I'm gonna try to get out there on my next day off, Monday, and shoot a .308 Win myself. 

Gonna have a couple frozen water bottles in the backseat cooler and one of those Karate Kid sweatbands like @sinclair1 rocks in the avi pic 


It's gonna be crazy-hot.


----------



## fishfryer

pacecars said:


> .500 Linebaugh


Nice


----------



## Adam5

I picked up a Springfield XDM Elite OSP 4.5” 10mm today. With 15 + 1 of my full power XTP hand loads it should make a nice “heavy carry” piece.


----------



## Lilly001

Not new, but I am cleaning out my safes in the Fl house and found this.
It’s a two barrel Citori set.
83’ manufacture.
I picked it up in 05’ and I’ve never shot it.
I forgot about it until I dug in the back of the guest room safe.
Now I’m torn to keep it ( I bought it for dove hunting) or trade it off for something else.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I sure tried. My buddy paid $100 for a Winchester model 62. I offered him double his money for it and he wouldn’t budge. Darn internet….he found out what he had, they were made from 1933-1958, less than 175,000. Winchesters first semi auto, smokeless powder .22 LR.  Breaks down in 2 pieces. I’m gonna keep whittling on him.


----------



## pacecars

Does this count?


----------



## Jester896

does it count if it was made from pieces that I bought


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> Does this count?View attachment 1166890


Nope, that is not a firearm..


----------



## Kowtown

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I sure tried. My buddy paid $100 for a Winchester model 62. I offered him double his money for it and he wouldn’t budge. Darn internet….he found out what he had, they were made from 1933-1958, less than 175,000. Winchesters first semi auto, smokeless powder .22 LR.  Breaks down in 2 pieces. I’m gonna keep whittling on him.



Are you sure it's a model 62?

This is my model 62a, pump.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I picked up another Henry this last week.

I had steered away from the X model Henrys for a while, but I'll be danged if this one might already be a favorite.   Never expected that.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Kowtown said:


> Are you sure it's a model 62?
> 
> This is my model 62a, pump.
> 
> View attachment 1166909View attachment 1166912


Thank you for the catch, it is in fact a model 63, which replaced the model 1903. Stock fed with the plunger in front of the forearm that opens the receiver. His is the pre- war model with no grooves cut for a scope mount. Pic below from the web. You can see the take down bolt where a hammer would normally be . Real neat simple design.


----------



## pacecars

Since we were talking about O/U shotguns a little while ago, I dropped by Kevin’s in Tallahassee and while looking at a Shiloh Sharps they had a shotgun caught my eye. They handed it to me and dang if it wasn’t a 28 ga and felt great. It was a Caesar Guerini Revenant and it is a gorgeous round body action with engraving and gold which I normally don’t like. It was $14,000 so I don’t see myself owning one any time soon but a fellow can dream


----------



## deerslayer357

pacecars said:


> Since we were talking about O/U shotguns a little while ago, I dropped by Kevin’s in Tallahassee and while looking at a Shiloh Sharps they had a shotgun caught my eye. They handed it to me and dang if it wasn’t a 28 ga and felt great. It was a Caesar Guerini Revenant and it is a gorgeous round body action with engraving and gold which I normally don’t like. It was $14,000 so I don’t see myself owning one any time soon but a fellow can dream



I was waiting for you to say you bought it and I was gonna ask you to let me shoot it a couple times- probably as close as I will get to something like that!  ??


----------



## pacecars

That one would be hard to hide from the wife or convince her I have owned it for years. It kinda stands out


----------



## Lilly001

pacecars said:


> That one would be hard to hide from the wife or convince her I have owned it for years. It kinda stands out


I don’t have trouble hiding guns.
I have several that I haven’t seen for years. They get put away and forgotten.
Then I get an interest and it’s like buying a new gun.


----------



## fauxferret

Managed to find a Baikal MP-221 a poor mans side by side rifle. Now just gotta see what it likes. Previous owner cast used cast bullets but I've got brass and bullets lying around.


----------



## Ashmcc455

Went and broke down and finally got the .243 I’ve been wanting. ?‍ Husband isn’t super pleased but oh well. Now I just have to find ammo for it ?


----------



## pacecars

Everything arrived today and got it put together. My cheap .300 Blackout pig popper pistol


----------



## bullgator

Ashmcc455 said:


> Went and broke down and finally got the .243 I’ve been wanting. ?‍ Husband isn’t super pleased but oh well. Now I just have to find ammo for it ?


OK, .243, but we need to know more about it.


----------



## pacecars

Ashmcc455 said:


> Went and broke down and finally got the .243 I’ve been wanting. ?‍ Husband isn’t super pleased but oh well. Now I just have to find ammo for it ?



Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## pacecars

Must resist
https://www.gunbroker.com/item/941568019

https://www.gunsinternational.com/g...293291-layaway-available.cfm?gun_id=101894469


----------



## Jester896

pacecars said:


> Must resist
> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/941568019
> 
> https://www.gunsinternational.com/g...293291-layaway-available.cfm?gun_id=101894469


 tough call


----------



## GregoryB.

pacecars said:


> Must resist
> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/941568019
> 
> https://www.gunsinternational.com/g...293291-layaway-available.cfm?gun_id=101894469



I think that 6mm is on Gunbroker for $1899.00

Been looking at those myself.


----------



## Ashmcc455

pacecars said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


She isn’t anything special lol just something for deer season that I am familiar and comfortable with.


----------



## Ashmcc455

bullgator said:


> OK, .243, but we need to know more about it.


Nothing special just a Winchester compact with a bushnell banner 2 3-9 x 40 scope. Something easy and familiar for me. Surgery left my dominant wrist randomly super weak and the weight and PITA-ness of the hand me down 30-06 just wasn’t gonna work for deer season for me. Everything I’ve ever shot with my old one dropped where it stood so I am comfortable with it. Husband is still pretty peeved tho lol.


----------



## bullgator

Ashmcc455 said:


> Nothing special just a Winchester compact with a bushnell banner 2 3-9 x 40 scope. Something easy and familiar for me. Surgery left my dominant wrist randomly super weak and the weight and PITA-ness of the hand me down 30-06 just wasn’t gonna work for deer season for me. Everything I’ve ever shot with my old one dropped where it stood so I am comfortable with it. Husband is still pretty peeved tho lol.


He’ll get over it the first time the back straps hit the plate.
Congrats on your new rig.


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> Everything arrived today and got it put together. My cheap .300 Blackout pig popper pistolView attachment 1167351


You may already do this, but real good idea to dedicate mags and mark them if you also have a .223 rifle.  I took the bottoms off the mags I wanted to use for the BLK and painted them red.  They also make these neat little rubber bands you can put on them with the label or you can buy magpuls that have 300 on them.

Rosewood


----------



## pacecars

rosewood said:


> You may already do this, but real good idea to dedicate mags and mark them if you also have a .223 rifle.  I took the bottoms off the mags I wanted to use for the BLK and painted them red.  They also make these neat little rubber bands you can put on them with the label or you can buy magpuls that have 300 on them.
> 
> Rosewood



Have a bunch of the 300 Magpul mags


----------



## bullgator

I guess I’m just cheap……..


----------



## Jester896

Ashmcc455 said:


> Nothing special just a Winchester compact with a bushnell banner 2 3-9 x 40 scope. Something easy and familiar for me. Surgery left my dominant wrist randomly super weak and the weight and PITA-ness of the hand me down 30-06 just wasn’t gonna work for deer season for me. Everything I’ve ever shot with my old one dropped where it stood so I am comfortable with it. Husband is still pretty peeved tho lol.



kinda looks like a 700 ADL Youth to me.  I have one of those myself for my compact rifle.



bullgator said:


> I guess I’m just cheap……..



You are way fancier than me...I didn't put the scroll around mine


----------



## pacecars

Went another direction?


----------



## HarryO45

Got this for a kayak gun.  It is polymer lightweight.  Gotta figure out a lanyard and a retention kydex holster


----------



## rosewood

You can probably add a lanyard ring to the screw on the bottom that holds the grip on. Take screw out, insert ring under screw, tighten back up.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Went another direction?View attachment 1167837




SUPERSWEET 6” 10mm ?


----------



## pacecars

Picked this one up today


----------



## Dub

Paid off a layaway and picked it up after work today.


M700 Magpul stock, mag adapted, 22" med-heavy threaded 1:8 5R rifling, 
6.5 CryMore. 










Adjusted the trigger.  Still not liking it.

Gonna take care of that with one I picked up on a July 4th sale and stashed away.











Has some forehand side rail slots where I'll pop in a couple rough textured covers to help with handling it.


----------



## deerslayer357

Picked up a Winchester Model 21 Trap today.


----------



## HughW2

DS357,

That is some gorgeous walnut. 
Congrats!


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Picked up a Winchester Model 21 Trap today.



Beautiful gun in every way.


----------



## Adam5

I sold my S&W M&P 22 to go in a different direction for a suppressor host. 

I used the cash to buy a new Sig P322. I was shocked to find on in stock locally for under MSRP. Of all places, Academy had one in stock for $399.


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> I sold my S&W M&P 22 to go in a different direction for a suppressor host.
> 
> I used the cash to buy a new Sig P322. I was shocked to find on in stock locally for under MSRP. Of all places, Academy had one in stock for $399.



Those things are getting some solid reviews. 
Bigtime capacity and running well. 


Please post upon your range reports when you get some trigger time.


----------



## Adam5

I was hoping to shoot it tonight along with zeroing the red dot on my XDM10. FedEx has thrown a wrench in those plans though. My mounting plate for the dot to go on my XDM seems to have fallen into FedEx’s black hole in Ellenwood. 

I will definitely shoot the Sig sometime this weekend, and post a range review. It’s screaming for a Romeo Zero and for my Rugged Oculus to get out of NFA jail.


----------



## apstephen

S&W M&P 2.0 10mm, 4.6 in barrel, C&H precision adapter plate, Holosun HE509T-GR


----------



## Lilly001

Just bought this today. Now to figure what to put on it.
I’ve got a couple new in the box FF3s on a shelf, but I’m thinking a Holosun.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Picked up a Remington Model 700 BDL Synthetic in 280 Remington today.


----------



## Jester896

I found brass for one and even have a set of dies..I might need a 280


----------



## Jester896

thought about it... Sharpes Bros billit lower

then I saw the Bergara Small Batch Series M40-ish...only going to make 200 of them


----------



## Powerline

Browning X-bolt speed long range in .280 Ackley Improved. Waiting on my scope, timney trigger and some custom hand loads to show up so I can get it ready!


----------



## bullgator

Dang, I just learned about a new cartridge today. I must be slipping. The 8.6 blackout. Supposed to be 1000 yd. capable at subsonic velocities……


----------



## Dub

Powerline said:


> Browning X-bolt speed long range in .280 Ackley Improved. Waiting on my scope, timney trigger and some custom hand loads to show up so I can get it ready! View attachment 1172345




That, sir, is all kinds of awesome.

That rifle is going to be perfect in every way.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> Dang, I just learned about a new cartridge today. I must be slipping. The 8.6 blackout. Supposed to be 1000 yd. capable at subsonic velocities……



I saw a blip on that and looked away real quick...don't need to send the Alphabet a caliber change letter


----------



## Jester896

A .280AI easily reaches 7mm RM speeds


----------



## pacecars

Sold one of my .500 Linebaughs to buy a very special Shiloh Sharps


----------



## Big7

No.

But I did get 3 bolt bumpers fot the 10/22's.

Already had triggers for all 3 and doing them all at one time 

I'll keep y'all posted. ?


----------



## Lilly001

Lilly001 said:


> Just bought this today. Now to figure what to put on it.
> I’ve got a couple new in the box FF3s on a shelf, but I’m thinking a Holosun.


I decided on the Holosun 507.
It’s on its way from Midway with the mount plate (mos model).
I’m anxious to try this out. I think it’ll be an ideal CCW.
Now to decide on a holster.
I prefer OWB , any suggestions?


----------



## pacecars

pacecars said:


> Sold one of my .500 Linebaughs to buy a very special Shiloh Sharps


----------



## Lilly001

Does anyone have a recommendation on a holster for a Glock 43x mos with a Holosun 507 on it?
I prefer OWB with thumb snap.
But other type/style would be considered.
I also prefer leather but I’ve used Kydex/plastic without problem on others.
I’m a full figured guy and I always wear a belt, usually with jeans.
Thanks.


----------



## pacecars

OK, now I bought it. Shiloh Sharps Rough Rider, .40-70 Straight, 30” heavy octagon barrel, checkering, Extra Fancy Wood, AAA finish, belonged to Bill Bagwell


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> OK, now I bought it. Shiloh Sharps Rough Rider, .40-70 Straight, 30” heavy octagon barrel, checkering, Extra Fancy Wood, AAA finish, belonged to Bill BagwellView attachment 1172800View attachment 1172801View attachment 1172802View attachment 1172803




That rifle is like a beautiful woman......looks wonderful from every angle.


----------



## pacecars

I cannot wait to get my hands on it


----------



## Adam5

Not yet, but give me another hour to finish work and I will correct that error of my ways.


----------



## Railroader

Lilly001 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation on a holster for a Glock 43x mos with a Holosun 507 on it?
> I prefer OWB with thumb snap.
> But other type/style would be considered.
> I also prefer leather but I’ve used Kydex/plastic without problem on others.
> I’m a full figured guy and I always wear a belt, usually with jeans.
> Thanks.



Yes. Don Hume JIT.  No retention, but a fine choice, that will clear your optic.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/don-hume-jit-for-g19mos-with-trijicon-optic.1023663/


----------



## Adam5

I picked up a used S&W 640-3 .357 Magnum after work. I already had the Russell Made Holsters leather holster


----------



## earlthegoat2

Yep. Going on a Nilgai hunt in Jan and I don’t think my 450 BM would be the best choice so I bought this thing in 300 Win Mag.


And the bolt is on the correct side.


----------



## rosewood

earlthegoat2 said:


> Yep. Going on a Nilgai hunt in Jan and I don’t think my 450 BM would be the best choice so I bought this thing in 300 Win Mag.
> 
> View attachment 1173578
> And the bolt is on the correct side.



How can the left side be the right (correct) side.


----------



## Dub

I thought mine was on  the right side ?


----------



## Jester896

didn't see you working on what looks like a Ruger before


----------



## 1eyefishing

Not a firearm, but a holster.
 Muddy Tactical.
 Holster and claw look awesome.
 100% complete fail.
 The holster catches this unique ambidextrous magazine release (HK P30 SK) and ejects the magazine.
 Sending it back immediately.


----------



## bullgator

1eyefishing said:


> Not a firearm, but a holster.
> Muddy Tactical.
> Holster and claw look awesome.
> 100% complete fail.
> The holster catches this unique ambidextrous magazine release (HK P30 SK) and ejects the magazine.
> Sending it back immediately.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1173798
> 
> View attachment 1173799


Looks like a Dremal might fix that.


----------



## 1eyefishing

bullgator said:


> Looks like a Dremal might fix that.


Ya but I think I'll let them try it.
 I don't want to booger it up and then be left with no replacement.


----------



## Jester896

doubt you could bugger it up...small sanding drum should work that right out.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I'd really like that lever covered so I'm sure that it won't eject the magazine during carry.
 There's another lever on the opposite side just like it.
 Twice the work and twice the risk.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> doubt you could bugger it up...small sanding drum should work that right out.


Warm it up with a heat gun or hair dryer and bend it back, then let cool.  That is how they make them anyway.


----------



## rosewood

1eyefishing said:


> I'd really like that lever covered so I'm sure that it won't eject the magazine during carry.
> There's another lever on the opposite side just like it.
> Twice the work and twice the risk.


But, yeah, as long as they cover shipping both ways. I would let them fix it.  Who knows, they might just send you another.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

Yep.

I did.

Pick it up tomorrow on my day off.


----------



## pacecars

Did you buy the Ruger up a few posts? Is the receiver green?


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Did you buy the Ruger up a few posts? Is the receiver green?




Nope....the Ruga I posted on #589 has been sitting in the safe for a few years now.....waiting on me to one day get a fire lit beneath my backside and get shooting again.

Ruger had dropped that particular cartridge (.30'06) from their FTW model and I found it new for 50% off msrp......jumped on it....sprayed it down with Ballistol and tucked it away in the safe. Just recently topped it with a Vortex that I'd picked up at some point for a song.    

Gotta see how it shoots.....



The new gun I'm picking up today is more geared towards home defense & will be getting this mounted atop it:















EDIT:





@Railroader did, in fact, warn me not to shoot my buddy's gun.

Needed another HD pistola.


----------



## Jester896

I picked up an Aimpoint PRO to replace the N/V scope I sold that was on a rifle that is now for whatever purpose.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Nope....the Ruga I posted on #589 has been sitting in the safe for a few years now.....waiting on me to one day get a fire lit beneath my backside and get shooting again.
> 
> Ruger had dropped that particular cartridge (.30'06) from their FTW model and I found it new for 50% off msrp......jumped on it....sprayed it down with Ballistol and tucked it away in the safe. Just recently topped it with a Vortex that I'd picked up at some point for a song.
> 
> Gotta see how it shoots.....
> 
> 
> 
> The new gun I'm picking up today is more geared towards home defense & will be getting this mounted atop it:


Cool


----------



## JR924

Purchased last month

Lee Enfield No. 4 Mk 1
FWB 300 Air Rifle (1970s)
Daisy 99 (1970s????)

Continuing to add to my WW2 collection. Next one will be a MAS. 

The Daisy 99 was something I always wanted when stated it was the most accurate BB gun made. I can shoot the Daisy 99 in my basement as designed for a 10' distance. I believe a version of the FWB 300 (recoiless, side springer ) was used in the Olympics way back then.

The FWBs 300 completes my teenage wants of the air rifles featured in the mid 1970s Air Rifle Headquarters catalog that showed bikini clad girls shooting airguns. With the exception of the bikini clad girls, I got everything I wanted back then ( HW 35, FWB 124, FWB 300).  Just don't make good catalogs like they did back then.


----------



## earlthegoat2

Took possession of and mounted a VX-3i to the 300 Win Mag Ruger Hawkeye I posted about earlier. Here is a pic of the actual rifle.

This will be my primary target and deer rifle from now until January when it will be used on a Nilgai hunt.   

This is the only magnum rifle I have ever had. Should be a hoot.


----------



## Powerline

The .280 Ackley Improved, scope mounted! Ammo in hand! Letting it fly next weekend!


----------



## JustUs4All

Rem single shot made about 1930, a rolling block mod 6 .22;
Rem Mod 11 about my age, 16 ga full choke;
3 screw Blackhawk with the extra 9mm cylinder. 

Have been fondling them lovingly since this morning.


----------



## bullethead

I found a JM Marlin 336 in 35Rem. It has the newer cross bolt safety but it is pre Remington.


----------



## pacecars

Picked up the Shiloh .40-70 today! The dealer said that background checks were taking at least 2 hours to come back. I told him mine will come back as soon as you enter it. His response was “yeah, rig………..  It is back already!” I told him I was on the frequent flyer program


----------



## killerv

bullethead said:


> I found a JM Marlin 336 in 35Rem. It has the newer cross bolt safety but it is pre Remington.
> View attachment 1176439



Easily fix, need get one for my 44

https://beartoothmercantile.com/saddle-ring-safety-delete/


----------



## Jester896

Sweet...I should get one of those for my .45-70 that I had to replace my original one with.


----------



## FlipKing

Finally found online in .308. Rifle, scope, mounts, sling, aftermarket mag are all in the mail. I got 3 weeks before a hunting trip to get it put together.


----------



## killerv

I sold two guns....oldest son is getting into golf


----------



## Jester896

yeah...they are a great 150 yard target


----------



## FlipKing

killerv said:


> I sold two guns....oldest son is getting into golf



We really do need a sad react. Lol


----------



## rosewood

FlipKing said:


> We really do need a sad react. Lol


At least he is still shooting (golf).  I kept my clubs when I got heavier into shooting.  They do just collect dust in my garage though.


----------



## Jester896

I dust one or the other set off every once and a while myself...but all those old practice balls are now 1 MOA targets


----------



## JR924

Just picked up a Swedish Mauser M96 made in 1900. I could not find a mark on the stock and the only  bluing faded was the bottom of the trigger guard. The brass disc for the barrel does not have a mark for the barrel. Rifling looks perfect. It is crowned to shoot the wood blanks. Wondering if later in its life it got a new stock and barrel. The lettering on the receiver looks new to me. No wear anywhere for a 122 year old rifle.  Hope it is not a reproduction. Has the Swedish Crest.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Finally, got the armalite ar10 upper that has been on backorder for 2.5 years.

Threw it on an extra lower to get it's feel. 

I like it.


----------



## pacecars

.36 caliber Kibler Southern Mountain Rifle


----------



## rosewood

pacecars said:


> .36 caliber Kibler Southern Mountain RifleView attachment 1179110


Tree rats better look out.


----------



## transfixer

Picked up a 20ga youth model 870 yesterday at a real good price ,  needs the shell latches replaced,  been looking to add one of these to my collection,  they usually bring a premium,  or are on the other side of the state,  already have the shell latches on the way,  should be a fairly simply fix


----------



## SC Hunter

@transfixer we've got 3 youth model 870's. 1 for each older boy and 1 is my dedicated turkey gun I bought from a fella on here close to 10 years ago. It's been worked over by gundocc and is a absolute killer! I love the little short youth models congratulations on the buy!


----------



## Dub

FlipKing said:


> Finally found online in .308. Rifle, scope, mounts, sling, aftermarket mag are all in the mail. I got 3 weeks before a hunting trip to get it put together.
> View attachment 1178439





Looking forward to seeing this come together for you.  


Looks like a tack driving target rifle, yet is going to be equally well suited for hunting. 

Carbon fiber goodness in stock & barrel sleeve.   

You going to run factory ammo or try to get handloads dialed in ?


----------



## transfixer

SC Hunter said:


> @transfixer we've got 3 youth model 870's. 1 for each older boy and 1 is my dedicated turkey gun I bought from a fella on here close to 10 years ago. It's been worked over by gundocc and is a absolute killer! I love the little short youth models congratulations on the buy!



Yeah,  I handled one a few years back and really liked the way it felt,,  a lot lighter than a 12ga in the same length,   a primos turkey choke tube came with it,, as well as a little over a half box of triple threat turkey loads,,,  

   I lucked up and found it on GON classifieds,,  I usually don't look through those ads very often,  but was waiting on parts yesterday and was bored,  glad I found it !


----------



## FlipKing

Dub said:


> Looking forward to seeing this come together for you.
> 
> 
> Looks like a tack driving target rifle, yet is going to be equally well suited for hunting.
> 
> Carbon fiber goodness in stock & barrel sleeve.
> 
> You going to run factory ammo or try to get handloads dialed in ?




I plan on using factory for now. Hoping for it to be an 8lb sub 3/4" accuracy rifle. Ideally I'd like to use some Hornady Superformance 150 or 165s. I also have a healthy stack of Federal TSXs as well though.  If I find something it likes, I may order some handloads like I did from Unknown Munitions for my 6.5.


----------



## Dub

transfixer said:


> Yeah,  I handled one a few years back and really liked the way it felt,,  a lot lighter than a 12ga in the same length,   a primos turkey choke tube came with it,, as well as a little over a half box of triple threat turkey loads,,,
> 
> I lucked up and found it on GON classifieds,,  I usually don't look through those ads very often,  but was waiting on parts yesterday and was bored,  glad I found it !



I have used my son’s 21” 20ga 870 a few times.

Jellyhead choke. Tried various loads.

Impressive results.


----------



## GregoryB.

Just picked up my 1990 Ruger M77 RSI. Since we had been talking about the 308 and ammo availability lately I decided I needed another one. Looks like a Safe Queen. Appears to still have factory packing grease on the bolt. Came with a cheap Matt black Simmons scope, will swap thought out with a Gloss black scope shortly. Now I need some more brass to try some 150gr NBT’s in it.


----------



## pacecars

GregoryB. said:


> Just picked up my 1990 Ruger M77 RSI. Since we had been talking about the 308 and ammo availability lately I decided I needed another one. Looks like a Safe Queen. Appears to still have factory packing grease on the bolt. Came with a cheap Matt black Simmons scope, will swap thought out with a Gloss black scope shortly. Now I need some more brass to try some 150gr NBT’s in it. View attachment 1179270


Don’t discount the Simmons Whitetaler scope. I would try it with it on (I am gueyon the model since it looks like the finish applied to the Whitetailer). I bought a Steyr Model M Professional .270 that had one on it. I had ordered a Kahles scope to go on it but I wanted to shoot it right away. That rifle with that scope shot several 5 shot groups that were under a 1/4 inch and never shot anything worse than 3/4” with cheap Winchester white box ammo. I decided not to touch a thing and put the Kahles on something else


----------



## Jester896

@GregoryB. do you need some .308 brass?  I might be able to sir up 1 or 2 RA 64 headstamp


----------



## GregoryB.

Pacecars, the scope finish and texture doesn’t match the bluing on the rifle. OCD won’t allow that.  Scope will be swapped to another gun. Bidding on a gloss VX 1 now. 

Jester, I have a bunch of loaded Lapua brass with target loads that I need to pull. Maybe instead of pulling it all I will use it to sight in my new scope when I get it.


----------



## Jester896

That is how I like to pull them...sending them down range.  That also lets you know where your shoulder bump for that rifle will need to be.  Then you can set them aside for that rifle.


----------



## pacecars

GregoryB. said:


> Pacecars, the scope finish and texture doesn’t match the bluing on the rifle. OCD won’t allow that.  Scope will be swapped to another gun. Bidding on a gloss VX 1 now.
> 
> Jester, I have a bunch of loaded Lapua brass with target loads that I need to pull. Maybe instead of pulling it all I will use it to sight in my new scope when I get it.


I totally understand where you are coming from, I am the same way


----------



## pacecars

I did something strange today, at least for me. I stopped by the gun store and ended up putting a Ruger American with a Vortex scope mounted in 6.5 Creedmoor on layaway


----------



## pacecars

The clerk asked me when I was going to buy a gun from them instead of just having them shipped to them. I felt kinda guilty so I ended up putting the rifle on layaway. I told him if they would sell used guns in weird calibers and old guns I would be all over them. I use Big Daddy Guns since the just charge $25 for a transfer. They are mostly black rifles and semi auto pistols, Glocks, Sigs and FN and probably a few more. I felt sorry for the poor little hunting rifle sitting all by itself next to all the tacticool rifles. I have been wanting to give the Ruger American a try?


----------



## FlipKing

pacecars said:


> The clerk asked me when I was going to buy a gun from them instead of just having them shipped to them. I felt kinda guilty so I ended up putting the rifle on layaway. I told him if they would sell used guns in weird calibers and old guns I would be all over them. I use Big Daddy Guns since the just charge $25 for a transfer. They are mostly black rifles and semi auto pistols, Glocks, Sigs and FN and probably a few more. I felt sorry for the poor little hunting rifle sitting all by itself next to all the tacticool rifles. I have been wanting to give the Ruger American a try?



I'm similar. I usually order rifles they don't carry so I ended up just doing a lot of transfers at Sportscenter. I do buy some other stuff from them though.


----------



## GregoryB.

Same with me, I don’t  see many Ruger #1’s or Manlicher stocked rifles setting on store shelves very often and those are what I like.


----------



## bullethead

@GregoryB.
The Cabelas in Hamburg, Pa has a Lipsey's Edition Ruger RSI in 250 Savage. There were supposed to be 250 made but for some reason only 98 were made. I looked at it 3 different times but cannot justify the $2699 asking price. Wood Stocked and a Matte Stainless finish.
https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/101249719


----------



## GregoryB.

bullethead said:


> @GregoryB.
> The Cabelas in Hamburg, Pa has a Lipsey's Edition Ruger RSI in 250 Savage. There were supposed to be 250 made but for some reason only 98 were made. I looked at it 3 different times but cannot justify the $2699 asking price. Wood Stocked and a Matte Stainless finish.
> https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/101249719


 That’s a beautiful rifle. I have that rifle in blue. I have the 260 and 275 Rigby in stainless also.


----------



## fishnguy

Purchased a Taurus TX22 today. I have as a Buckmark in my ride but felt I needed a 22 pistol inside incase I need to go out at night to dispatch a critter. Plain black version without a manual safety.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Jester896

fishnguy said:


> Purchased a Taurus TX22 today. I have as a Buckmark in my ride but felt I needed a 22 pistol inside incase I need to go out at night to dispatch a critter. Plain black version without a manual safety.


you could also carry the one in the ride inside at night.


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> you could also carry the one in the ride inside at night.


I'd put the buckmark in the hizzie and the Taurus in the truck. I'd be mighty upset and ready to go to jail if my buckmark came up missing.


----------



## rosewood

16 rnds of stingers will hurt.  21 with the +5 will leave a mark.

Rosewood


----------



## Gator89

I mailed the payment for a Taurus 445 44 Special snubby Thursday.


----------



## Gator89

Burned some BPS points on this new suppressor host a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SC Hunter

I looked at revolvers today. Not for me though but for my brother. He's mentioned proposing to his girlfriend and has bought a diamond and having it set in a band set already. I'm going to buy a 357 or 44 mag for him as a wedding present because he's always liked shooting mine. I held several Rugers, several Smith and Wesson's, single and double action both. I'm probably going to take him to Barrow's and let him tell me what he likes without telling him the deal and just buying it for him. I really enjoyed fondling and drolling all over those pistols today.


----------



## Gator89

SC Hunter said:


> I looked at revolvers today. Not for me though but for my brother. He's mentioned proposing to his girlfriend and has bought a diamond and having it set in a band set already. I'm going to buy a 357 or 44 mag for him as a wedding present because he's always liked shooting mine. I held several Rugers, several Smith and Wesson's, single and double action both. I'm probably going to take him to Barrow's and let him tell me what he likes without telling him the deal and just buying it for him. I really enjoyed fondling and drolling all over those pistols today.



Might as well buy your brother a new Python.


----------



## SC Hunter

Gator89 said:


> Might as well buy your brother a new Python.


I don't love him that much. ??


----------



## SC Hunter

Gator89 said:


> Might as well buy your brother a new Python.


I really contemplated giving him a high point as a joke. That's not totally out of the question honestly.


----------



## Jester896

Nope

but I picked up one of these to go on one I had


----------



## rosewood

SC Hunter said:


> I really contemplated giving him a high point as a joke. That's not totally out of the question honestly.


Get him a Hipoint carbine and he will thank you for it after he shoots it.  I recommend the 10mm.

Rosewood


----------



## rmp

Yes. I bought another 338 Federale after a bit of discussion about the cartridge last week. Hoping to have it in hand sometime next week.

More to come.


----------



## pacecars

I picked up my S&W 610 after having it D&T and put a red dot on it


----------



## pacecars

I also got a cool letter from Shiloh Sharps


----------



## Adam5

I picked up a new to me 1994 Ruger Vaquero in .45 Colt with four extra sets of grips for a steal of a price last week. This is a blast to shoot!


----------



## Dub

Sorta bought one.

I've been on a smith's books with a Colt S70 .38 Super since early April 2021. He's had the pistol and a partial deposit.

He called me last week and we've been emailing about desired config and specs. We spoke again this evening. 

It's not on his bench, yet.....but he'll be getting it kitted out soon and then the sausage will be made.

Getting pumped.


----------



## Railroader

Jester896 said:


> Nope
> 
> but I picked up one of these to go on one I had
> 
> View attachment 1181918



I like that thing.  Sighted in a 9mm SBR with a muffler on it the other day.  4-1/2" barrel, the can, and the little PRO made <2" groups at 50 with 147gr subsonics...

Hollywood quiet, too.


----------



## Jester896

Railroader said:


> I like that thing.  Sighted in a 9mm SBR with a muffler on it the other day.  4-1/2" barrel, the can, and the little PRO made <2" groups at 50 with 147gr subsonics...
> 
> Hollywood quiet, too.


I picked it up for my SBR.  It has an older Vortex Sparc on it now that I picked up a couple of um when they discontinued them.  It runs about 2" @ 100.  Only other thing I might change on it is the gas block, to an adjustable to shoot super.


----------



## pacecars

Picked up the Ruger American off layaway today. My second foray into the 6.5 Creedmoor and first Ruger American. Have to see how it shoots and resist the urge of putting a Kahles or Zeiss 6x scope on it. Trying to see how a cheap (as in budget not as in crappy) rifle/scope combo works out


----------



## rmp

The Federale came in today. 
It’s a Sako 75 that has been rebarreled with a duplicate contour Krieger 4-groove 10 twist and upgraded to a McMillan stock. The gentleman said it’s been shot less than 40 times since the barrel was installed.
Trying to decide on an optic now because the balance is perfect and I don’t want to mess that up.


----------



## devolve

Bought a “cheap” light weight deer gun yesterday. Ruger American standard in 308. Mounted a 10+ year old VIII 2.5-8 leupold I had on a 22. Dialed it in today with 178gr amax over 42.5gr varget. Shot great, same load for another 1:10 twist 308 I have. Shoots surprisingly well for a <450 dollar gun.


----------



## Balrog

devolve said:


> Bought a “cheap” light weight deer gun yesterday. Ruger American standard in 308. Mounted a 10+ year old VIII 2.5-8 leupold I had on a 22. Dialed it in today with 178gr amax over 42.5gr varget. Shot great, same load for another 1:10 twist 308 I have. Shoots surprisingly well for a <450 dollar gun.



My Ruger American is in 223/556 and for the price, I thought it to be amazingly accurate.


----------



## JustUs4All

38-55


----------



## Knotmuch

I bought a Ruger 1911 Commander Sat. Don't know how to upload pics though.


----------



## Dub

Knotmuch said:


> I bought a Ruger 1911 Commander Sat. Don't know how to upload pics though.



The world is a better place when a new 1911 is added.


Well done.


----------



## Dub

No new gun.....but did receive an order from the 2nd best place in Bama........first being Conecuh Sausage. 



Some new horns arrived today for a special pistola I am waiting on.


Suckers are hard to photograph.....polish is super, luster is deep, they do things in various light.

Certainly my groups will shrink, speed increase and the womenz will swoon.


----------



## Dub

I couldn't stand it.....no way I could wait for the gun to show up before I saw how they'd look on another two-toned .45.


This one with the normal stag.....then the new buffalo horn....


----------



## jimmy.444

Went to Barrows in Butler this afternoon 
Got a Ruger New Vaquero in .45 Colt
Always wanted one!!


----------



## Dub

Yes.....yes I did.



Placed the order today.


Now the waiting game begins.  Estimate is 9-11 months. 
Should be here by my birthday in 2023.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Yes.....yes I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Placed the order today.
> 
> 
> Now the waiting game begins.  Estimate is 9-11 months.
> Should be here by my birthday in 2023.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1186170View attachment 1186172View attachment 1186173


Caliber?


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Caliber?


----------



## pacecars

I didn’t buy a gun but my Ringler Linebaugh holster for my Linebaugh Ruger Bisley Vaquero .500 Linebaugh arrived today


----------



## pacecars




----------



## frankwright

jimmy.444 said:


> Went to Barrows in Butler this afternoon
> Got a Ruger New Vaquero in .45 Colt
> Always wanted one!!
> View attachment 1185485View attachment 1185486


I have always wanted one just like that, too!


----------



## FlipKing

jimmy.444 said:


> Went to Barrows in Butler this afternoon
> Got a Ruger New Vaquero in .45 Colt
> Always wanted one!!
> View attachment 1185485View attachment 1185486


I love those too. Maybe one day. I'd like a Blackhawk convertible. 9mm/.357.


----------



## Gator89

jimmy.444 said:


> Went to Barrows in Butler this afternoon
> Got a Ruger New Vaquero in .45 Colt
> Always wanted one!!
> View attachment 1185485View attachment 1185486






frankwright said:


> I have always wanted one just like that, too!



Only thing better is a blued one.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Jester896

is that a Shotuzi?


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> is that a Shotuzi?




Whatever that thang is.....when he busts it out and yells, "Get off my lawn !!!"........I think I'd be Oscar Mike...muy pronto.....mas rapido......GON...especially if he starts playing banjo music on the 8-track.....he may have kin rolling out after me.



I'm averse to being shot at.....or courted over banjo music.


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Whatever that thang is.....when he busts it out and yells, "Get off my lawn !!!"........I think I'd be Oscar Mike...muy pronto.....mas rapido......GON...especially if he starts playing banjo music on the 8-track.....he may have kin rolling out after me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm averse to being shot at.....or courted over banjo music.


----------



## Kowtown

I bought this little Kel-Tec P17. Fits my hand better than the Walther.


----------



## pacecars

Why yes I did. I put a new Ed Brown Kobra Carry .45 ACP on layaway


----------



## deerslayer357

Picked out a Dan Wesson valor vbob commander sized.  Now just waiting for it to get delivered.


----------



## pacecars

deerslayer357 said:


> Picked out a Dan Wesson valor vbob commander sized.  Now just waiting for it to get delivered.


Good choice. Is it a CZ gun or older?


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Picked out a Dan Wesson valor vbob commander sized.  Now just waiting for it to get delivered.




V-Bobs are mighty nice.

Quality internals.

Controls will be setup perfectly.

Everything will be fitted correctly.   If not.....make dang sure you contact them within that first year.....they've been sticklers on that aspect. 

Dan Wesson generally does an excellent job on finishing their pistols very nicely, in both stainless & Duty Finish.  (if you are getting the Duty Finish, then it is highly advisable to read the owners manual on suggested cleaners & lubes......some of the popularly used products can cloud up the finish and leave it with splotchy patches.....DW will tell you it's still corrosion and wear functional.....and refinish it on your dime.   Kroil & Weapon Shield are in their most current owners manuals as suggested use......both have worked great for me on Duty Finished guns.  Used the same on their stainless guns, too, and have had zero trouble with galling. )


What caliber is your new V-Bob ???


----------



## deerslayer357

pacecars said:


> Good choice. Is it a CZ gun or older?


It is new, so I am sure it is a cz.


----------



## deerslayer357

Dub said:


> V-Bobs are mighty nice.
> 
> Quality internals.
> 
> Controls will be setup perfectly.
> 
> Everything will be fitted correctly.   If not.....make dang sure you contact them within that first year.....they've been sticklers on that aspect.
> 
> Dan Wesson generally does an excellent job on finishing their pistols very nicely, in both stainless & Duty Finish.  (if you are getting the Duty Finish, then it is highly advisable to read the owners manual on suggested cleaners & lubes......some of the popularly used products can cloud up the finish and leave it with splotchy patches.....DW will tell you it's still corrosion and wear functional.....and refinish it on your dime.   Kroil & Weapon Shield are in their most current owners manuals as suggested use......both have worked great for me on Duty Finished guns.  Used the same on their stainless guns, too, and have had zero trouble with galling. )
> 
> 
> What caliber is your new V-Bob ???


Thanks for the heads up on cleaners.
It should be at ffl on Saturday.  I am seriously looking forward to picking it up.  Ordered a milt sparks ss2 for it to ride in, but I am a southpaw so will be waiting 6-7 months for delivery.

BTW, It is The Lord’s Caliber.


----------



## 44magpastor

Picked up a Henry 30-30 yesterday 
H009


----------



## Dub

Started a layaway for a 4” Python.


Also ordered a set of sights to upgrade the factory sights.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Started a layaway for a 4” Python.
> 
> 
> Also ordered a set of sights to upgrade the factory sights.
> 
> View attachment 1187506
> View attachment 1187505
> 
> View attachment 1187504
> 
> View attachment 1187509


Guess you got the credit card bill paid up.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Guess you got the credit card bill paid up.


Never


----------



## pacecars

Had one in a 6” but sold it. It shot great but found something else I needed more. Another one I should have kept.


----------



## Dub

Wrapped up a long workweek that ended this morning......voted and then dropped by the FFL to pick up a pistola that was ordered in February.

Wasn't really expecting it for another month or two. 


Election Day & a new .45......Patriot vibes strong today....and everyday.












Hard chromed lower.  DLC upper.


----------



## Gator89

Dub said:


> Started a layaway for a 4” Python.
> 
> 
> Also ordered a set of sights to upgrade the factory sights.
> 
> View attachment 1187506
> View attachment 1187505
> 
> View attachment 1187504
> 
> View attachment 1187509



John Harrison also offers Snake Gun sights.



			Harrison Design & Consulting, LLC. Snake Sights for Colt Revolvers


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Hard chromed lower.  DLC upper.


----------



## pacecars

Ordered some desert ironwood double Diamond grips from Wood Caliber for the Ed Brown. Paying off the layaway in the morning. Dang I am impatient!


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Ordered some desert ironwood double Diamond grips from Wood Caliber for the Ed Brown. Paying off the layaway in the morning. Dang I am impatient!


----------



## Jester896

pacecars said:


> Ordered some desert ironwood double Diamond grips from Wood Caliber for the Ed Brown. Paying off the layaway in the morning. Dang I am impatient!


----------



## pacecars

I really like Ironwood


----------



## pacecars

I do like that Alchemy. Might have to think about one of them


----------



## Dub

Gator89 said:


> John Harrison also offers Snake Gun sights.
> 
> 
> 
> Harrison Design & Consulting, LLC. Snake Sights for Colt Revolvers





Yep. 

He was sold out.


The WC version arrived today....fairly quick.   Way ahead of the gun.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Somebodys gonna get a S&W M&P optic ready carbine from Santa with a Burris QD PEPR mount,  a Burris E1 optic, a couple of windowed P mags, a 2 point QD sling setup, and a heavy duty discreet case.... man those accessories add up quick but i cant wait to see em grin.


----------



## 1eyefishing

YES.


----------



## pacecars

The Ed Brown shipped today!!


----------



## pacecars

Just ordered a Chambers Custom RMR mount to be installed by Brandon Buhler at Buhler Ballistics. This is a very clean mount






						Chambers Custom RDSM™ Plate for 1911 and 2011
					

PLEASE be sure to add a note at checkout or send an email to Heidi, heidi.chamberscustom@gmail.com, with the installer of your choice. All RDSM™ plates come in carbon steel, blued and include the driftable BUIS and mounting hardware to attach the plate to your properly machined slide. The RDSM™...




					www.store.chamberscustom.com


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> The Ed Brown shipped today!!



That didn't take long !!!


----------



## pacecars

I might be a just a little impatient


----------



## pacecars

Well I needed a .22 LR with a threaded barrel so I ordered a Ruger American and a BURRIS Droptine with the .22 BDC reticle


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Well I needed a .22 LR with a threaded barrel so I ordered a Ruger American and a BURRIS Droptine with the .22 BDC reticle


 Going to be fun.


Not sure how you are set for ammo….Norma’s .22lr has been some good stuff in my gun.  Can catch it on sale dire from Norma, too.


----------



## pacecars

I have a case of Remington subsonic and a few different CCI and some Eley too. I will try some of the Norma


----------



## rosewood

FYI, any "standard velocity" 22lr is subsonic.  Usually rated at 1080 FPS in rifle length barrel.  That "subsonic" labeled ammo is just a sales gimmick to get folks to pay more.

Rosewood


----------



## killerv

pacecars said:


> Well I needed a .22 LR with a threaded barrel so I ordered a Ruger American and a BURRIS Droptine with the .22 BDC reticle


I had the predator, stock was all twisted, mags were a pain to get out, didn't shoot that well. I sent it down the road. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## killerv

pacecars said:


> I have a case of Remington subsonic and a few different CCI and some Eley too. I will try some of the Norma


Try cci semiauto quiets, I think they run about 870, real close to same impact as the standards.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> I have a case of Remington subsonic and a few different CCI and some Eley too. I will try some of the Norma



I bought my first .22lr for myself a few months back.  Bergara B14-R.  Went absolutely nuts over getting some of the reported top shelf 40gr ammo.….various flavors.

The gun seems mighty happy with that Norma stuff, though.  Way, way lower cost.  I wish I had tried it first.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> I bought my first .22lr for myself a few months back.  Bergara B14-R.  Went absolutely nuts over getting some of the reported top shelf 40gr ammo.….various flavors.
> 
> The gun seems mighty happy with that Norma stuff, though.  Way, way lower cost.  I wish I had tried it first.


Been there! I had a Cooper 52 and spent a small fortune on converting a Ruger 10/22 with new stock and expensive barrel with match chamber. Bought Eley 10x and other target ammo for them. The cheap Remington and bulk Winchester shot squirrel eye groups. Oh well


----------



## Hoss

The high wall tread put the itch on me again.  Looked at them and decided I couldn’t swing the price on one of those, so I went back to looking at the Henry single shots.  Looked back at some old threads like Railroaders Henry build and that started an inch that just needed to be scratched.  Looked on line and yep those are scarce as hens teeth, but I found one in 45-70 and pulled the trigger.  Should have it in 5-10 days.  Now it’s time to get it outfitted.  Railroader set a high bar for a good looking setup.


----------



## Jester896

I wish I could get something other than Tenex to shoot in my CZ.  My Anschutz loves S-K Standard.  My old Stevens 87A shoots anything equally...minute of beer can anyway.  The only thing that has ever been shot in my brothers Ted Williams he gave me was Winchester Super-X and there is still a half box with it...don't think it has has a box shot in it.  The there is that 10/22 y'all made me buy...it's still in the safe...in the box it came in with 2 extra mag on top...who knows what it will shoot.


----------



## pacecars

Picked up my Ed Brown late last night. Pics to follow


----------



## Jester896




----------



## pacecars

rosewood said:


> FYI, any "standard velocity" 22lr is subsonic.  Usually rated at 1080 FPS in rifle length barrel.  That "subsonic" labeled ammo is just a sales gimmick to get folks to pay more.
> 
> Rosewood


Gimmick or not, me and three friends bought them from Natchez a few years ago at a humongous deal and we got free shipping because of the amount we bought. It was all shipped to my house and my UPS driver didn’t speak to me for a little while! I am sure I am on some government list now


----------



## Jester896

true...but some of the subsonic stuff has heavier bullets and only moves a little over 900fps.


----------



## pacecars

Jester896 said:


> true...but some of the subsonic stuff has heavier bullets and only moves a little over 900fps.


At the time I got these most were sent down range through a Ruger MKIII pistol with a Thunderbeast suppressor on it. Pretty much every load is subsonic except them dang Stingers


----------



## Lilly001

Supersonic vs Subsonic it a .22 is messed up.
As stated on here most Standard velocity rounds are Subsonic to begin with and in a pistol barrel the are definitely. But true Subsonics usually have a heavier bullet.
So I guess it depends on your use.
I use coated standards in my pistol with the can.
But I may use the heavier subsonics for hunting.


----------



## pacecars

Some quick pics


----------



## Jester896

Nice!  it is scaled like my Ulta Raptor


----------



## Lilly001

I was going to pick up one of those cheap Philippine made 1911s for my display. But for 150$ more I got this.
Now I still need to find one for the display.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Some quick pics




 



Well done !!!!!


You are gonna love it, man.  

Super carry piece that shoots like a big'un. 

Trusty & reliable .45acp all day long.


----------



## pacecars

Brandon from Buhler Ballistics just sent a text a few minutes ago and said my DW slide was done! I mailed it on the 22nd, he got it on the 23rd and he finished it today the 25th! I sent the payment and it is on the way back to me already!


----------



## Lilly001

Not a gun, but I found this box at a gun show in Charolotte Harbor, Fl.
Today.
These .410 are getting to be like hens teeth to find.
I Paid the equivalent of 10$ a box for the unopened case.
The cheapest that I could find single boxes ( only 1 at that) was 25$.


----------



## menhadenman

Yes I did… picked up a Ruger American compact in 243 for my middle boy’s Christmas present. Of course I had to grab two bags of brass and three boxes of bullets to get some reloads going right away.


----------



## bullethead

Lilly001 said:


> Not a gun, but I found this box at a gun show in Charolotte Harbor, Fl.
> Today.
> These .410 are getting to be like hens teeth to find.
> I Paid the equivalent of 10$ a box for the unopened case.
> The cheapest that I could find single boxes ( only 1 at that) was 25$.


That is a Steal!


----------



## killerv

LGS had a shield plus deal, bugout bag with gun, 5 mags. 359. Hard to beat, that thing has a heck of a trigger too. Got 225 for my old shield. 

Also picked up a bergara ridge rifle in 708. Now my son and I can hunt with the same caliber.


----------



## HarryO45

pacecars said:


> Brandon from Buhler Ballistics just sent a text a few minutes ago and said my DW slide was done! I mailed it on the 22nd, he got it on the 23rd and he finished it today the 25th! I sent the payment and it is on the way back to me already!


Very nice what was the turn around on that?


----------



## pacecars

I mailed the slide to him on the 11th and he sent me an email on the 22nd saying it was done to send payment. It will be here Thursday so about 10 days from him receiving it. Pretty quick in other words!


----------



## SC Hunter

killerv said:


> LGS had a shield plus deal, bugout bag with gun, 5 mags. 359. Hard to beat, that thing has a heck of a trigger too. Got 225 for my old shield.
> 
> Also picked up a bergara ridge rifle in 708. Now my son and I can hunt with the same caliber.


I'm glad you got that 7mm08! I've put a halt on gun spending for a little bit and bought kitchen appliances the other day for the new house. I'd rather have bought a ridge in 708


----------



## Railroader

Hoss said:


> The high wall tread put the itch on me again.  Looked at them and decided I couldn’t swing the price on one of those, so I went back to looking at the Henry single shots.  Looked back at some old threads like Railroaders Henry build and that started an inch that just needed to be scratched.  Looked on line and yep those are scarce as hens teeth, but I found one in 45-70 and pulled the trigger.  Should have it in 5-10 days.  Now it’s time to get it outfitted.  Railroader set a high bar for a good looking setup.



Just saw this, Hoss.  You gonna like the Henry!  It's everything a Handi Rifle always wanted to be.  Real nice for the price.

All mine has killed so far is a dang coyote, but just sitting in the woods with it give me an Old School feeling that takes me back to the Stevens Favorite .22 that my Grandma had, and little Savage single shot 20 that I got for my 8th Christmas. 

Very happy with the Henry!


----------



## bullethead

I made a deal to trade for a Sears Ted Williams model 53 in 30'06. It's a Winchester Model 70 pushfeed re-branded.
Going to meet the guy Saturday morning.


----------



## chase870

The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Hoss

chase870 said:


> The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.


I don’t see a problem.


----------



## Lilly001

Lilly001 said:


> I was going to pick up one of those cheap Philippine made 1911s for my display. But for 150$ more I got this.
> Now I still need to find one for the display.


I found a made in turkey Tisas for a cheap price from PSA.
Add the Kimber and this trip to Fl turned out ok.
Even with the whuppin from the loose pony.


----------



## chase870

Hoss said:


> I don’t see a problem.


I had a problem, night vs. day with the 220 swift kind of. My day rifle didnt match my night rifle. Problem solved


----------



## SC Hunter

@chase870 two beautiful rifles there! I had a 700 action with bartlein barrel in 220 swift that I bought second hand right out of high school. I used that rifle to shoot deer on peanut permits for years and it is an awesome little round. I killed a BUNCH of deer, pigs, coyotes, crows etc with that rifle and ended selling it to a fella that wanted it to shoot Prarie dogs with. Congrats on finding a good one!


----------



## pacecars

We’ll sort of, I put a bid on a CZ 527 in .204 Ruger


----------



## Dub

Yep.  I did.

I took the proceeds from some final safe cleanup of guns that I haven't shot in 10+ years and applied them towards a gun that'll get frequent carry.


The gun I just bought is the smaller version of the 2011 that was my first red dot equipped gun.  Thousands of rounds later and zero failures of any type....I'm sold on Staccato.  Had excellent customer service with them when they replaced the safeties with versions that I prefer.  Excellence demonstrated by them.

It has made adopting the red dot optic a very easy process.  I really like the heft of the steel frame (with polymer grip module), magwell & large weapon light.  It runs like purring kitten and fast as a cheetah.  Rapid fire hits on target are stupid easy.


The gun I just ordered is has less height and length as my original....same controls, etc.   The new one uses a slightly shorter "flush fit" magazine that will not work with my original....however, the originals mags will work great in the new smaller gun (similar to the relationship between G19 & G17).


I will be running an identical RMR (same model, same dot size) on the smaller gun.  Will be running a smaller weapon light that will remain within the footprint of the gun's aluminum frame (similar, yet smaller polymer grip module). Will be carrying it in an LAS Concealment Saya2.0 IWB holster.  I've been using the same model, configured for the larger gun.  It works and works well.  has a tab that also covers the ambi safety.


Bought it yesterday from the same dealer I bought my original..... two years ago.

The new gun came with the DLC-finished barrel.  My original didn't.  I've grown to really respect DLC finish on guns (the slide  on each of these are DLC-finished as is the steel frame on original....new gun has a lighter weight anodized aluminum frame).  The stuff seems to be dang near impervious to holster wear....and I'm talking about kydex, too.












Should be in hand about the time I wrap up these next four 13+hour night shifts.


----------



## pacecars

Picked up the Ruger Rimfire American .22 LR today


----------



## Steven037

Picked up a Bergara B-14 HMR .308 for my son for Christmas. He fell in love with my left handed one so I got him a right handed model. Hope he likes it.


----------



## pacecars

Steven037 said:


> Picked up a Bergara B-14 HMR .308 for my son for Christmas. He fell in love with my left handed one so I got him a right handed model. Hope he likes it.


Way to go! It is a gun (a nice one at that), it’s from dad, of course he will like it


----------



## bullethead

I made a trade for the Sears Ted Williams Model 53 today. Traded a JM Marlin 336 with crossbolt safety in .35 Rem for it.
Got it home, took it apart, cleaned and lubed and back together.
I'm going to have to mount a vintage Burris on it for nostalgia.


----------



## Jester896

I think I have a vintage Tasco in gloss with an AO that might look good on that too.


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> I think I have a vintage Tasco in gloss with an AO that might look good on that too.


That would do it justice.
This Burris has that yellow tint to it. And I am pretty sure that is how they were new. Gives the woods an odd look.


----------



## pacecars

bullethead said:


> I made a trade for the Sears Ted Williams Model 53 today. Traded a JM Marlin 336 with crossbolt safety in .35 Rem for it.
> Got it home, took it apart, cleaned and lubed and back together.
> I'm going to have mount a vintage Burris on it for nostalgia.
> View attachment 1194102View attachment 1194103View attachment 1194104View attachment 1194105


Excellent trade!


----------



## pacecars

OK, I bought it. CZ 527 Varmint Target Kevlar in .204 Ruger. Not sure about the stock yet. It may grow on me


----------



## Dub

Picked it up today.


Gonna range test it tomorrow.











As soon as the Dawson plate arrives, an RMR will go on it.


----------



## FlipKing

Dub said:


> Picked it up today.
> 
> 
> Gonna range test it tomorrow.





Dub said:


> As soon as the Dawson plate arrives, an RMR will go on it.



And I thought my edc was expensive. Beautiful gun!


----------



## Dub

FlipKing said:


> And I thought my edc was expensive. Beautiful gun!



Thank you.

I am becoming a fan of DLC finished weapons.   The stuff really holds up well to holster wear, frame wear, etc.    Hopefully this one will perform 3/4 as good as it's bigger brother, which has been super.

It is significant lighter and smaller footprint...yet'll run the same 26 rd spare mags as larger 2011s. 




Very little came outa pocket.   Did some herd thinning.   

Guns that haven't been shot in 10+ years....without much attachment....went towards something that will get frequent edc use.


----------



## Lilly001

I “acquired “ this S&W 57-6 from my brother.
New grips and a Weigand mount for a Burris FF3 and it’ll be ready to sight in for a late season critter.
He had it in his safe for about 15 years and never shot it so I volunteered to make it suitable for critters.


----------



## Lilly001

Forgot a picture.


----------



## Lilly001

While I had the gun fixing stuff out I put a new mount and FF3 on my .44 mag SRH.
It had a scope on it but I’m really liking red dots as I can shoot with them like I used to when I had younger eyes.


----------



## GregoryB.

Been looking for a 22 Mag for a while and didn’t want a plastic stock. Stopped in a small store this morning and looked at the Savage Minimalist with the green laminated stock. I was surprised how good it felt in the hand. Decided to bring it home. Got a Leupold VX Freedom 3x9 in the safe that will probably go on it for now. Now I need to order some of that $99 WMR Ammo that was posted the other day.


----------



## DeoVindice

I just bought this Browning X Bolt in 6.5cm for my son. He took his first buck a couple weeks ago and is now completely hooked, so he wants another rifle. Something “fancier” than his little CVA in .243. This should do. 



And I also traded something that wasn’t being used for something that will. My new to me Beretta M9A4. So far I really like it.


----------



## DeoVindice

Dub said:


> Picked it up today.
> 
> 
> Gonna range test it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as the Dawson plate arrives, an RMR will go on it.


 Very nice!


----------



## Adam5

Not really a gun, but yesterday I received approval from the ATF to pick this up after a 256 day wait.


----------



## Lilly001

I have both a center fire ( Silncerco hybrid) and a rim fire ( Sig) silencer and I use the rim fire 5 times as often.


----------



## pacecars

I could not resist. I have wanted one of these since they came out in the 70s and I used to drool on one of those fold up Ruger catalogs. 
Red Label 20 ga, 26” Mod/Imp Cyl fixed choke barrels. Just like I remember them


----------



## Jester896

Nice Find!
I had a opprotunity to shoot one once...can't remember if it was 20 or 28...sure was sweet


----------



## pacecars

Jester896 said:


> Nice Find!
> I had a opprotunity to shoot one once...can't remember if it was 20 or 28...sure was sweet


I gave up on finding a 28. Those things are too expensive for my blood


----------



## fishnguy

Friday I bought a Stevens 301 20g. to tinker with. Never owned a break barrel. This is the plain black version. Strongly considering to make it a turkey gun. Will have to drill and tap it. We'll see.


----------



## frankwright

fishnguy said:


> Friday I bought a Stevens 301 20g. to tinker with. Never owned a break barrel. This is the plain black version. Strongly considering to make it a turkey gun. Will have to drill and tap it. We'll see.


They make a good little turkey gun. This one has a little Red Dot on it now.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Found this 1022 on GON classifieds. Old fella said it's never been fired and been in his safe for 20 years. Old Walmart price tag says $189. Also got a bucket o bullets (1400 rounds) for $50. Dressed it up with a Redfield rimfire scope.


----------



## deerslayer357

Bought a JM stamped 1895 GS in 45/70, should have it end of next week.


----------



## pacecars

Got one in the mail today, but I already owned it


----------



## Steven037

Got some gift cards for Christmas to my favorite LGS. Bought another Sig 320 x compact. Wanted the Legion x5 but didn’t want to spend the extra money.


----------



## HarryO45

Dub said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am becoming a fan of DLC finished weapons.   The stuff really holds up well to holster wear, frame wear, etc.    Hopefully this one will perform 3/4 as good as it's bigger brother, which has been super.
> 
> It is significant lighter and smaller footprint...yet'll run the same 26 rd spare mags as larger 2011s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very little came outa pocket.   Did some herd thinning.
> 
> Guns that haven't been shot in 10+ years....without much attachment....went towards something that will get frequent edc use.


did the same thing thinned the herd and got a sti 2011 several years ago.  Your gonna love that pistol.


----------



## HarryO45

Adam5 said:


> Not really a gun, but yesterday I received approval from the ATF to pick this up after a 256 day wait.


Curious- between the Ruger and the Sig which do you like better?  I just got the sig and really like it over my MKI.

I never expected to replace the ruger.  But yeah I like the Sig


----------



## frankwright

Classic Arms teased me once too often on this Tisas Commander size .45 1911. 403 to my FFL.
Feels and looks like a nicely put together firearm. Trigger pull is smooth.
I put some Cool Hand Grips on it and some grip tape and colored in the front white dot sight.
I hope to get to the range tomorrow.


----------



## HarryO45

DA 

Wait time was five months.  Left side operation, bolt hold open, SRO, ambi extended mag release.  Extended fire controls.  Briley choke tubes (3) included. With special wrench.  

So far finicky with ammo.  Likes 1300+ Double AAs 250 rounds through it, only 150 of those rounds double A and no malfunctions with that.  I haven’t found a slug it doesn’t like.


----------



## Dub

HarryO45 said:


> DA
> View attachment 1202211
> Wait time was five months.  Left side operation, bolt hold open, SRO, ambi extended mag release.  Extended fire controls.  Briley choke tubes (3) included. With special wrench.
> 
> So far finicky with ammo.  Likes 1300+ Double AAs 250 rounds through it, only 150 of those rounds double A and no malfunctions with that.  I haven’t found a slug it doesn’t like.




That thing looks like it can deal out a big pile of hurt on what is downrange of it.  

Very sweet optic  , too.


----------



## Jester896

Nice!  

I'm am still trying to decide what stock to get for my Siaga.  I think I am about to do the trigger and grip changes.  I think I am going to enlarge the gas ports too.  I worked on it with a stone for a couple hours it seems and that helped.

Finicky is an understatement for it.  It runs like a top with High Brass...slings that stuff over 6' from me.  It sure struggles with low brass and that has been a hang up for me it seems...just like most of them.  I have some AA loads...I might try them.  I don't have 100 through mine 

I like the stock on that one


----------



## B. White

USPS dropped off at the front door this morning


----------



## pacecars

Just got confirmation that the Eabco BF 6.5 BRM pistol shipped today


----------

